# Pregnant Vegans ~ Spring & Summer Thread!



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is our new thread Pregnant Vegan Mamas!!!







:

Link to old thread


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

:


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey everyone! Thanks for starting this thread...

I've had a crazy week and work and honestly have felt really overwhelmed. I am really excited for the end of the semester to come. That said I am teaching an online summer class, and hopefully I'll finish up before the babe comes









Anyone other working mamas ready to stop!? I'm very fortunate to have maternity leave... but, boy, am I ready for it to start soon!

I'm almost 26 weeks and still vomiting at least every other day. And that's with zofran, too. Anyone else still suffering?

Because of that I eat what I can. I can though stomach lots of green leafy veggies and I have major cravings for melon and berries... aha, also I have some craving for chocolate. I ate a tiny bit of non-vegan chocolate today. Eek.

When is everyone due? I know that a few of us here are in the July expecting club. I'm due the 16th.

Zubee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
When is everyone due? I know that a few of us here are in the July expecting club. I'm due the 16th.


Officially my EDD is June 30th, and I think I'll be having a July baby


----------



## homestyle (Nov 22, 2008)

yay! a thread for pregnant vegans!







:


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey pregnant vegans!!! I'm 18 weeks, due beginning of September. Just now getting into the enjoying of food again







Made some really yummy mujadarrah tonight. Yum, yum!


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

homestyle, have you seen this?


----------



## homestyle (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrlittle* 
Hey pregnant vegans!!! I'm 18 weeks, due beginning of September. Just now getting into the enjoying of food again







Made some really yummy mujadarrah tonight. Yum, yum!

Yum!!! The first tri is the worst when you can't enjoy your food!


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

*LizzyQ* Thanks so much for starting the new thread!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooray for Spring time! (Now if only I could get it to come here!)







:

I just entered my 2nd tri!







: but still feeling icky to the max. Oh well... it will end when it ends :0)

My appetite has increased, but my nausea has not subsided, so, I'm still limited on what foods I can handle eating. BORING!
I have been making lots of muffins of all flavors... it's something that doesn't stink up the house with overpowering odors and they are easy to munch on throughout the day (And night!). SO LOOKING forward to eating normal food again. I miss salads and kale, etc, which I haven't been able to handle since around 5 weeks. It's sad. I have started to add Chlorella to my juice. Supposed to be 65% assimilable protein, B vits, plus the 'green' which is what I'm missing (Full of good stuff for the bod and the babe)...


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

ooooh....what is mujadarrah? It sounds indian and yummy!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
ooooh....what is mujadarrah? It sounds indian and yummy!

It's middle eastern.. lentils, caramelized onions and spices.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
It's middle eastern.. lentils, caramelized onions and spices.









:

I have some lentils I need to use up...


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yum, I make curried lentils with carmelized onions all the time. What are the spices you use??

I gained 2 lbs in the last 4 days. I guess I can't have a falafel sandwhich _every day_ for lunch, LOL!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Yum, I make curried lentils with carmelized onions all the time. What are the spices you use??

i think just cumin.. here is a recipe: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/me...DARRAH-1209702


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
ooooh....what is mujadarrah? It sounds indian and yummy!

I just made the really simple kind...lentils, white rice, onion (pretty much pan fried in olive oil) and salt and lots of pepper. i bet cumin would be good in it, too!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

ooooooooooooh *catemom*! How you doing?
Where are you planning to birth? Are you ready?


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
i think just cumin.. here is a recipe: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/me...DARRAH-1209702

My husband is Lebanese, and Lebanon is the homeland of Mujadarrah. Anyway, there are so many regional variations in how to make Mujadarrah even within the tiny country of Lebanon. Some people use cumin and allspice, in various proportions, some just use cumin. Some people use more lentils or more rice. Some people like it drier than others. Some people put fried onions on top, others don't.

Traditionally, mujadarrah is served with a simple cabbage salad consisting of chopped cabbage dressed with lemon juice, olive oil, garlic and salt.

I think it's a dish popular with Lebanese Christians during Lent. But everyone loves mujadarrah.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yum, that recipe is almost identical to mine except I use curry powder instead of cumin and I slice the onions into rings before I carmelize them. Also, I use red lentils. And I chop up some fresh cilantro for garnish and serve with brown basmati rice and mango chutney.

In fact, I was craving it so much after that post that is what I made for dinner last night.

And now I want more.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm finally feeling more normal, and super busy trying to catch up!

This weekend we are doing lots of easter celebrations (non-religious).. there is going to be a vegan kids [no] easter egg hunt and potluck on Sat, then Sun we are doing a veggie BBQ and I'm going to make cupcakes and decorate them with organic jelly beans









What are your plans?


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

we are spending time with husband's family and I'm making the carrot cake from Vegan with a Vengeance









I'm definitely one of those vegans who has NOO problem keeping weight on/putting on weight while pregnant. I'm embarrassed to say I've already gained 13 pounds and I'm only 16 weeks pregnant! Also I was _already_ UP 20 befooore I got pregnant this time (I didn't lose the 20 pounds from the twins' birth), soooooo I'm trying to calm down with my cravings and try and eat more balanced and not snack all day


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi All!

Well, I found out yesterday that the baby is punching my bladder with his little hand (I didn't know what he was using to cause near enuresis, but now I know). I think I'm going to have to stop looking at the calendar, because I'm getting really anxious about going post-dates this time. I know it won't be like the last time since I know more and have far better prenatal care (with homebirth mws) this time, but I'm nervous just the same.

*Sky* My DH makes excellent mujadurrah--he even made kind of a mix one time and we made it while we were camping.

*Veganmama* You're making me crave Indian food--I may need to hit the local lunch buffet soon!

The only thing I have planned for this weekend is to spend time with my family (MIL's coming in tonight), and take DS to the easter egg hunt at our neighborhood park.

Have a great Thursday, ladies!


----------



## karma107 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey mamas!

Excited to join back in here after an extended hiatus to deal with midwife issues. Boy was that a chore! But we've found someone new that we love and our homebirth plan is set.







:

I'm 23 weeks and feeling pretty great - thankfully! I've finally gotten myself back into a gym/yoga routine and it feels really good. I haven't been too creative in the kitchen, but am managing to get in all the essential nutrients.

This weekend we have a lot of religious obligations - most of which I'm happy about. Sunday we'll be at my parent's house where we'll be bringing our own food as they are serving lamb.







There's a little authentic Italian grocery near us that surprisingly sells fresh, homemade vegan ravioli in three different varieties. I think I'm going to make those with some marinara for DH and I. We'll probably just stop by Whole Foods to pick up some kind of dessert. I had bought a box of vegan chocolates from Pangea to bring to my mom for Easter Sunday... but I ate them all already... whoops!







:

*LizzyQ:* I'd love to hear more about your "vegan kids no Easter egg hunt". DH and I have been wondering what we're gonna do for our little one when she's old enough to be interested in Easter eggs, bunny etc...

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

heya,
i'm excited that my appetites starting to go back to normal-I'm around 15+weeks. And sadly, I had a bad run in with a lentils and rice dish I made during the first trimester-no idea why it grossed me out the way it did-but now I can no longer eat lentils or rice or use the rice cooker I used when i made it. So bazaar and sad as I had always used those as staples. I might be slowly coming around the corner as I was craving ethiopian food the other day and as long as I didn't think of it as lentils and it didn't have the shape of them, it went down without a hitch. It's really hard to tell my mind 'don't think the word lentils!'


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karma107* 

*LizzyQ:* I'd love to hear more about your "vegan kids no Easter egg hunt". DH and I have been wondering what we're gonna do for our little one when she's old enough to be interested in Easter eggs, bunny etc...

Have a great day everyone!!










i will.. it's on Sat, and it's suppose to rain, so hopefully it will be OK!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
heya,
i'm excited that my appetites starting to go back to normal-I'm around 15+weeks. And sadly, I had a bad run in with a lentils and rice dish I made during the first trimester-no idea why it grossed me out the way it did-but now I can no longer eat lentils or rice or use the rice cooker I used when i made it. So bazaar and sad as I had always used those as staples. I might be slowly coming around the corner as I was craving ethiopian food the other day and as long as I didn't think of it as lentils and it didn't have the shape of them, it went down without a hitch. It's really hard to tell my mind 'don't think the word lentils!'

I was like that with my last pregnancy with tomatoes







I totally understand.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey ladies, we have to go to MILs for the whole day on Easter Sunday. She asked what she should make for me and DH said "don't worry about her, she'll eat the vegetables and bring her own protein".

I know I am a very bitchy, hormonal PG lady this week but this really bugged me.

I felt it would have been better to discuss this with me before calling her o I could offer to make something, in addition to what she is making, that everyone could share.

Instead I am regulated to bringing my own "veganfreak" food.

Let me point out that I am very mindful of HER and her family's "dietary restrictions". Apparently she is "allergic" to anything with any kind of seasoning besides salt, to wholewheat bread or pasta. They don't eat rice or any kind of beans or tofu.

I wouldn't dream of inviting them for dinner and then serving them a maincourse they couldn't eat unless I was provinding an alternative.

FIL is suspected to have recently had a mild heart attack by his doctor due to some arrythmia, his cholestral and blood pressure levels.

And this is what I am reallt dreading that will come up this weekend:

MIL wants us to come down to visit them in Florida for a week this coming winter and stay with them. I am not keen on this idea. Her kitchen. Again, I will regulated to freakdom. And my kids will end up eating meat and dairy all week because she is hugely offended when they don't eat her food. Apparently, it is OK that I don't eat her food I guess since I am not actually related to her.

Plus it is not near the beach. I grew up near the ocean (am landlocked now) and when I go on vacation I want to be right near the beach. I don't want to be in some seniors enclave right in the middle of Florida.

Let me point out that MIL would NEVER stay at anyone else's house on vacation. She likes to be queen of the roost. However, I am apparently unreasonable that I don't want to stay with them. DH wants to because she "helps" with the kids. Um no. She gets DH to do various chores for her and _partially_ takes over his share of looking after the kids. It is no help to me whatsoever.

DH would never spend a week with my parents.

OK, very bitchy hormonal vent over now.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

*Veganmama*







I can relate. My sister visited for a couple of wks, and now my MIL is visiting, and I find it fascinating how different my DH acts toward me now that his family is here.







: Maybe it's hormonal, but I feel like a servant in my own home sometimes. Anyway, sorry that your DH is being so insensitive and I hope you muddle through Easter.

Speaking of hormones, I was so ticked off last night I had dreams of strangling people who made me mad all night. Hopefully I won't lose control and get myself arrested.









Have a Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh the preggo dreams are so vivid aren't they???

Last week I had 2 really horrible ones. One where DD drowned in a pool and another where I had a vicous fight with DH!

It's partly my fault that DH doesn't know how to stick up for me. I am very bad at asking for help. Plus on the surface I look very put together and tough.
I did lunges for 5 hours during DDs birth since she wasn't positioned very well. I run 3 miles three times a week during PG.
The day after DD was born, DH's cousin and his wife (DD'd godmama) were over and DH said "can you go get Brad a beer?" to me.
I don't let him live that one down. Whever he asks me something I think is unreasonable I say "sure, do you want me to get Brad a beer at the same time?".
He laughs, he now realizes the error of his ways on that one.


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Hiya!









Just joining you all... due late Nov/ early Dec with baby # 3. Even though I have been vegan for a few years (veg*n for... 10, I guess?), this is my first totally vegan pregnancy. Whee!

I am a mama to two very healthy vegan boys, and partner to a vegan husband.

Lovely to meet you all!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi!!! Welcome! Congrats!! I will have 2 vegan boys and a vegan husband too!







:


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome VegMomma! Congratulations on your pregnancy and also on your family being vegan, that is fantastic!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

How was Easter weekend for everyone?

The vegan kids easter egg hunt and potluck was a blast. There are so many veggie families in SLC, I had no idea! It was awesome to see so many people there!

Sunday we did a little veggie burger/dog BBQ, made some sugarcookies and watched a cartoon movie with kids.. oh and had another little easter egg hunt in the backyard. I was sooo tired by the end of the day though.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello All!

We had a really nice Easter. I made the Easter version of the panettone recipe from Nona's for breakfast and then we went to our favorite Indian buffet for a big lunch.

The weather was downright wintry the whole weekend so we weren't sure that our neighborhood Easter egg hunt would still be on. The weather cleared just long enough for the hunt, then it started snowing again.

Has anyone else had issues with blood pressure toward the end of their pregnancies? Mine has crept up again this time, but I never spilled protein, and the blood tests never show anything bad. I guess I'm still at risk for developing pre-e, and my midwives have been really pushing me to eat as much protein as I can get. I'm a little wary of eating lots and lots of protein just because it probably puts added stress on one's kidneys and leaches calcium out of one's body. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*catemom*- I am kind of protein-phobic, but maybe just because the whole health care industry is so obsessed with it. Don't get me wrong, I try to make sure I am eating protein, but I don't go crazy with it. I dunno though, maybe that is dumb of me







:


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
*catemom*- I am kind of protein-phobic, but maybe just because the whole health care industry is so obsessed with it. Don't get me wrong, I try to make sure I am eating protein, but I don't go crazy with it. I dunno though, maybe that is dumb of me







:

I'm with you. I think the meat and dairy industry (which is owned by the gov't!) severely inflates the amount of protien we actually need, which btw, no one really knows the amount. I just try to get a little at most of my meals and don't worry about it otherwise.


----------



## karma107 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi all!!

Hope everyone had a nice holiday. Ours was fine. Nothing too spectacular. The weather felt more like Thanksgiving which is really getting me down. We just moved back to the northeast after living in Texas for a while and I'm reeeeally missing the Texas sunshine!

The protein thing... Drives me nuts! I agree that we're a protein obsessed nation and that there's little research to support the idea that we need so much. My midwife wants me to get between 70 and 100g per day. It seems excessive to me and I find it hard to do without including a bunch of processed, sodium laden "meats" and soy foods. There's something deep down inside me that does not think that loading up on processed soy food just to hit 100g of protein is a good thing. Pre-pregnancy I never worried about protein and did just fine - and I was weight lifting and trying to put on muscle! Did it with no trouble. Now, I'm consumed with trying to get enough protein and its making eating a chore and no fun.

Anyone care to break down ways to hit the 100g mark without including tons of processed food? There are only so many beans a girl can eat!









To be clear - I don't think being vegan or getting a normal amount of protein is hard. Never have. I think hitting these unrealistic and unnecessary protein requirements is the hard part!

Have a great day everyone!!!










ETA - I just found a sprouted hemp bagel that has 20g of protein and a sprouted Women's bread that has 14g per serving. Both from Fresh Meadow Bakery. That should help a little!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karma107* 
Anyone care to break down ways to hit the 100g mark without including tons of processed food? There are only so many beans a girl can eat!

I snack on nuts through out the day, and that adds lots of protein. Another of my favorite snacks is homemade hummus with sprouted pita bread (Ezekiel brand). That has lots too. But I think if you just add a couple extra handfuls of nuts that would help.

Oh yeah.. I make a really good protein packed pesto with tofu and ground nuts (usually pine nuts or pistachios), an herb of my choice (parsley or basil), garlic, oil, lemon juice, artichoke hearts and salt and pepper. LOTS of protein in that.


----------



## karma107 (Dec 3, 2008)

*LizzyQ* - Thanks for the great suggestions! I seem to disregard nuts because as a child - growing up with a weight obsessed mother - I was always told nuts were too fattening and had too many calories. They were only to be eaten on special occasions. I guess some things from childhood stick around no matter how silly they are!!!

Hummus I cannot seem to find a taste for while being pregnant. I used to live off the stuff, but now it totally turns me off. Maybe if I made my own though...

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, I hate almost all premade hummus. Half the time it doesn't even taste like hummus.

Make your own! it's the only way to roll.

ETA: My hummus recipe

I don't know that there's anything particularly newfangled about the way I make hummus. But one of my friends was asking for my recipe so I thought I'd post it. You may want to adjust the garlic if you're not a big garlic fan. Use 1-2 cloves if you want it less garlicy, or omit it all together. Although it's not really hummus without the garlic









2 cups cooked chickpeas
3-4 cloves garlic (I like my hummus REALLY garlicy)
juice of 2-4 lemons (depending on the lemon's size. I usually use myer lemons and sometimes they're small, so that's where I'd go with 4. If you're using large regular lemons, go with 2. You're aiming for like 1/4 cup or a little less).
1-2 tablespoons tahini
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 heaping teaspoon ground Cumin
1 teaspoon Paprika (I like to use smoked or hungarian, but just plain ol' paprika will work fine, too)
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon salt (if you are using canned beans, use 1/4 teaspoon or omit it all together)

Throw it all into your food processor and puree. If you find that it's too thick, thin it with a little water. You can use the cooking water from your beans or if you are like me and already drained it, just use any ol' water. Add it at about 1/4 cup (or less) at a time.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*Talula*- You only use a Tbs of olive oil? I think I put in like a 1/4 of a cup in mine!!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
*Talula*- You only use a Tbs of olive oil? I think I put in like a 1/4 of a cup in mine!!

Yeah. I think I tweaked that recipe from fatfreevegan.com (I'm pretty sure she doesn't use ANY olive oil). I found a tablespoon or two is enough for me, but you know, whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

hi everyone!

Just checking in... I was really off this weekend.. and have continued to feel blah. I almost fainted in class yesterday; hardly my fines moment as a professor!

I saw the Dr. and whilst I was definitely hydrated my blood pressure was a little wonky. There was a big dip when I lay down on my side so I'm slightly hypotensive, Have no idea what's causing it as I am also having issues with my breath and heart rate (when I workout). I do wonder if it's anemia. I had some blood drawn today so hopefullyI'll find out soon what's going on as I'm on partial bed rest.. Boo.

I was not made for bed rest, partial or otherwise









Oh, I HATE the protein thing, too, especially since most of the world does just fine. Colin Campbell is giving a talk at the university where I teach on Monday, and I'm really excited to hear him.

Im about to enter the 3rd tri and I'm still feeling sick and vomiting quite regularly. I really miss enjoying food!!! you guys are killing me with these lovely recipes! I hope my appetite for good food comes back SOON!!!!

Zubee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 

Oh, I HATE the protein thing, too, especially since most of the world does just fine. Colin Campbell is giving a talk at the university where I teach on Monday, and I'm really excited to hear him.


Wow! I would love to hear him talk!

Hope you feel better.. that stinks you are on bedrest, and double stinks you almost passed out in class. Hopefully everything is OK.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey all, for the most part it sounds like everyone is doing really well, yay!

I'm not a big fan of the premade hummus either. There's something in there, that makes it taste...chemically/weirdly tangy? I don't know the right word, but it seems my body comes to a stopping point alot earlier on it and it doesn't make me feel good afterwards.

I've been eating alot of pasta with marinara, bagels tend to sound good pretty much always (i like that toby's spread so much!) and Panda Puffs.

I'm off to Hawaii next week. I'm pretty excited to finally be getting some time off of work. I've been wanting to vacation forever, so I'm glad I'm fitting it in. My initial plan (before preggers) was to go to Nepal, but I can settle with Hawaii







.

Anyway, glad to find you all again! I've got to figure out how to save it on faves or something-i'm terrible at these sites!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
Hey all, for the most part it sounds like everyone is doing really well, yay!

I'm not a big fan of the premade hummus either. There's something in there, that makes it taste...chemically/weirdly tangy? I don't know the right word, but it seems my body comes to a stopping point alot earlier on it and it doesn't make me feel good afterwards.

I've been eating alot of pasta with marinara, bagels tend to sound good pretty much always (i like that toby's spread so much!) and Panda Puffs.

I'm off to Hawaii next week. I'm pretty excited to finally be getting some time off of work. I've been wanting to vacation forever, so I'm glad I'm fitting it in. My initial plan (before preggers) was to go to Nepal, but I can settle with Hawaii







.

Anyway, glad to find you all again! I've got to figure out how to save it on faves or something-i'm terrible at these sites!

What Island are you going to in Hawaii? I've been to Oahu and Kauai, and I LOVE Kauai







!!!

And I also agree about the pre-made hummus. Homemade is a million times better!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

yuck to premade hummus, especially that kind at Costco. We'd gotten the sundried tomato one and it was just "off"

I'm now 18 weeks and NEXT week on Wed. we find out if we're having a boy or a girl. I'm secretly hoping girl simply because I have 15-month-old twin girls with TONS of girl cloths, so it would really help in that respect. ALSO I have the name picked out for girl! Obviously all that matters is the baby's health

we're going to NYC for 3 nights me and hubby in early May. FIRST time we've been alone/on a vacation OURSELVES since having had children!

I've been making/baking soo much these days. My appetite has skyrocketed!


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
What Island are you going to in Hawaii? I've been to Oahu and Kauai, and I LOVE Kauai







!!!

And I also agree about the pre-made hummus. Homemade is a million times better!

I'm going to Kauai for the first time! Any suggestions? There was a restaurant there I really wanted to try, Blossoming Lotus, but it's closed now.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
I'm going to Kauai for the first time! Any suggestions? There was a restaurant there I really wanted to try, Blossoming Lotus, but it's closed now.









I LOVE Blossoming Lotus, they are closed???!!!
















There is another cool place we went to eat in Kapa'a, but I will have to look it up. It is not totally vegan (they serve fish) but they are vegan friendly, and really cool.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
we're going to NYC for 3 nights me and hubby in early May. FIRST time we've been alone/on a vacation OURSELVES since having had children!

I've been making/baking soo much these days. My appetite has skyrocketed!

NYC sounds lovely! Enjoy your appetite while you can, I HATE eating now! I probably won't enjoy eating again until after this baby arrives... heartburn has gotten the best of me.


----------



## sukilove (Oct 16, 2007)

hi everyone! i was on and off the vegan ttc thread for awhile and now am 5 weeks pregnant. 1st pregnancy!







: i haven't had my first prenatal appointment yet- but will be next week at a birth center. i was wondering what supplements everyone is taking if any. i am taking new chapter prenatals since ttc as well as vegan omegas... i wanted to add calcium too but not sure which one to get.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sukilove* 
hi everyone! i was on and off the vegan ttc thread for awhile and now am 5 weeks pregnant. 1st pregnancy!







: i haven't had my first prenatal appointment yet- but will be next week at a birth center. i was wondering what supplements everyone is taking if any. i am taking new chapter prenatals since ttc as well as vegan omegas... i wanted to add calcium too but not sure which one to get.

CONGRATS!!!

I've not been good at taking supplements this time around.. but I have a bottle of Rainbow Light One-a-days.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I LOVE Blossoming Lotus, they are closed???!!!
















There is another cool place we went to eat in Kapa'a, but I will have to look it up. It is not totally vegan (they serve fish) but they are vegan friendly, and really cool.

Yep, they're closed, total bummer. Still alot of references on the web to how awesome it was when i try looking up places to check out on Kuaui. From waht I understand, they weren't making enough money to cover the initial costs.

I'm interested in trying this place if you can recall the name.

I'm trying to stear clear of all the sickly people wandering around right now, and there are alot of them! We were going to stay the night at my parents so they could drop us off at the airport, but she's come down with something, so we may be having to drive up to theirs in the am and my dad will have to take us solo.

NY would be fun. I think there are loads of restaurants to explore.

Sukilove- Congrats on the pregnancy! I'm not sure which prenatals I'm taking though I think they make me nauseous. I was trying to take them at night but they somehow got switched to mornings and I've not figured out my method of switching them back to nights.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 

I'm interested in trying this place if you can recall the name.

I *think* it is called Caffe' Coco. And it looks like they are still open.

While you are there, make sure to visit Hanalei on the North shore of the Island.. the whole north shore is sooooo beautiful, but Hanalei is this quaint little surfer town, it is great. We ate at the buffet at Papaya's (grocery store) there, so I don't have a restaurant recommendation.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

vitamins I take while pregnant and while breastfeeding are:

1. Rainbow Light Just Once Prenatal One (VeganGuard)
2. Blood Builder Daily Foods Vegetarian Formula (iron)
3. Solaray Cal-Mag Citrate with Vitamin D (2:1 Ratio)
4. DEVA Vegan Glucosamine MSM & CMO joint support (I was in a terrible car accident in 2001 lots of broken bones and this has eliminated my needing ANY Tylenol or Ibuprofen for pain relief. Also continued exercise, usually running, but walking now while pregnant has helped a LOT)
5. O-Mega-Zen3 DHA (marine microalgae oil)

other than that LOTS of variety fruits veggies nuts and whole grains


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I found a soymilk last night that looks great.. It is 8th Continent, and has DHA, 2x the calcium as reg milk/soymilk, and fiber (which I don't really care about) and it tastes good (oh, and cheaper than Silk). So, I guess that's where I am going to get more DHA.. I am so bad about taking pills.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sukilove* 
hi everyone! i was on and off the vegan ttc thread for awhile and now am 5 weeks pregnant. 1st pregnancy!







: ... i was wondering what supplements everyone is taking if any. i am taking new chapter prenatals since ttc as well as vegan omegas... i wanted to add calcium too but not sure which one to get.

Congratulations and welcome!







:

My regular vitamins:

New Chapter prenatals, but I don't always take the recommended 3 tablets every single day. Occasionally I just take a B multivitamin from New Chapter, which has a bigger dose of B-12 that my body can store for the days when I don't get 100% of the needed B12.

1-2 Tbs Flax seed (ground) in a smoothie most days

300mg vegan DHA (I changed to Omega Zen brand, and am getting some stomach upset from these, so sometimes I don't take this.)

Calcium in one of two forms: 1000mg calcium/500mg mag in tablet form (if I can swallow them) _or_ chewable calcium with vitamin D, 1000-1500mg. I tend to reduce my dose if I know I've had a lot of calcium-rich foods. I increase it when I'm having leg cramps (a new malady that I've never experienced before pregnancy!)
Other than that, my diet is really rich in veggies, fruits, whole grains, legumes and nuts. I'm also an herbal tea drinker. I'm thinking of getting more religious about the red raspberry leaf tea, but right now I drink a variety of teas like those recommended by Susun Weed and other women's herbalists.

*LizzyQ* Yay for finding a soymilk that brings you good nutrition and tastes good. The only soy milk I really like is Eden Blend's Soy and Rice (used to be Amazake), and it doesn't have many supplements in it.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi All!

I only like the cilantro/jalapeno hummus from Costco (all the other flavors at our Costco have dairy in them anyway) if I'm going to eat the non-homemade kind.

Prenatal vitamins/supplements--My chiro told me to take a 1:1 ratio of cal/mag, and so far, so good. I started taking Country Life high potency prenatals before I conceived to help get the baby factory up and running again and I've felt really great for the majority of the pregnancy.

I think by this summer we'll be able to go for a vacation in the mountains (in a house or cabin, that is). I don't think I'm actually brave enough to camp with a 3 yo and an infant. Flying is definitely out of the question for a while--just getting to your gate is a huge pain in the rear when you have small children and their gear in tow.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I found a soymilk last night that looks great.. It is 8th Continent, and has DHA, 2x the calcium as reg milk/soymilk, and fiber (which I don't really care about) and it tastes good (oh, and cheaper than Silk). So, I guess that's where I am going to get more DHA.. I am so bad about taking pills.

maybe they've changed, but I've heard that 8th Continent soymilk has dairy in it


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

They must have changed. Here's their site and ingredient list:

http://www.8thcontinent.com/products...inent-original

No dairy.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 
Hi All!

I only like the cilantro/jalapeno hummus from Costco (all the other flavors at our Costco have dairy in them anyway) if I'm going to eat the non-homemade kind.


WHY WOULD ANYONE PUT DAIRY IN HUMMUS?









It boggles the mind!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey sukilove, nice to see you "on this side", LOL! Congrats on your pregnancy!

Lilgreen had her baby! I don't know how to link posts put she is in the April DDC and posted her amazing birth story over there.

Me: 26w2d, just went for a 3 mile "wog". Up 15 lbs from pre-pg weight so right on track for a 28-32 lb weight gain I think. I'd be happy with that/ I gained 22 lbs with DD and 47 lbs with DS. She is very petite and he is a linebacker.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
They must have changed. Here's their site and ingredient list:

http://www.8thcontinent.com/products...inent-original

No dairy.









ack I'm going off old info then


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

A lot of Soy milks used to have dairy in them, but they probably changed them recently.

I never get what the point of mixing a soy product with dairy. Like, hello? Obviously the people who are consuming it are looking for an alternative. It's like those awful veggie slices cheese that contain dairy ingredients. I guess the bonus is that there's no lactose? Meh.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

yes exactly about the milk casein protein in those soy slices. ALSO I recently found out that Stonyfield Farms soy yogurt has dairy in it, too!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I read the ingredients on the soymilk before I bought it, no dairy









I also hate the "dairy free" cheese that contains casein. But, there aren't many vegan soy cheese that are worth eating either.

I recently, and FINALLY tries Sheese, and it was awesome! I tried the smoke cheddar flavor, and I really, really liked it!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

I want to make all those cheeses from Vegetarian Times


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I have the Un-Cheese cookbook, but I haven't had the money, or energy to make them.. I'll try them someday







Raw cashews are expensive, and not my top priority.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all! (welcome back me







)

I have tried the Sheese Blue, and it is delicious! I think that Sheese is by far the best vegan cheese. I have heard good things about the cheddars and am going to try them soon. yummers!

I need to get my hands on one of the veg times that have those cheese recipes in them. Is it still on the stands? Maybe I'll be able to order a back issue...

Does 8th continent use the vegan version of D? D2?

Congrats Lilgreen!

Congrats Sukilove! I had to switch to liquid calcium supplement as pills weren't going down so well... I have LifeSource Nutrition Liquid Cal-Mag. I mix it with a bit of OJ and it goes down really easily. I use DEVA prenatals, when I can swallow them. Good luck.

I have a question... I know that all pregnancies are different, but...This pregnancy has been so much harder than the last pregnancy, which is making people tell me "it's going to be a boy!"
Have any of you noticed in your pregnancies a difference between the pregnancy and it correlating to the gender?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I think that whole gender=symptoms thing is crap, personally. It's right 50% of the time









I'm having a horrific pregnancy, way worse than my other two. And it's my third girl. So there goes that theory for me.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 

I have a question... I know that all pregnancies are different, but...This pregnancy has been so much harder than the last pregnancy, which is making people tell me "it's going to be a boy!"
Have any of you noticed in your pregnancies a difference between the pregnancy and it correlating to the gender?

Didn't happen here either. Totally different pregnancy, and my 2nd boy.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, my two previous (sucessful) PGs were totally different from each other.

With DD I was sick as a dog with all-day-worse-at-night-sickness until 20 weeks and only gained 22 lbs.
With DS I never threw up, gained 47 lbs and was exhausted! Of course I did also have a 12-20 month old to look after.

This baby (another DS), right in the middle. I threw up about 4 times and am on track to gain 30 lbs.

I have never seen Sheese, I wonder if I can get it up here.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I am having a boy and really this pregnancy is HARD... still sick at almost 28 weeks









I cannot wait to enjoy food. I am wondering if I'll EVER enjoy eating again!

I went to see Colin Campbell speak today (the China Study). He was speaking at the medical school where I'm a professor. He was wonderful... all the med students and other professors seemed to be amazed by his findings... goes to show the extent to which certain facts/truths are hidden.

Very interesting stuff.

Zubee


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Hi everyone!

I am having a boy and really this pregnancy is HARD... still sick at almost 28 weeks









I cannot wait to enjoy food. I am wondering if I'll EVER enjoy eating again!

I went to see Colin Campbell speak today (the China Study). He was speaking at the medical school where I'm a professor. He was wonderful... all the med students and other professors seemed to be amazed by his findings... goes to show the extent to which certain facts/truths are hidden.

Very interesting stuff.

Zubee

sounds like hyperemesis. check out http://www.hyperemesis.org/ for tips to get through it.

and yes, you will enjoy food again. pretty much the second the baby pops out you're back to normal.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool Zubee re the China Study lecture! What do _you_ teach? I was planning on being a law professor when I first went to grad school.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Hi all! (welcome back me







)

I have tried the Sheese Blue, and it is delicious! I think that Sheese is by far the best vegan cheese. I have heard good things about the cheddars and am going to try them soon. yummers!

Sheesh and FYH are the two vegan cheeses I can get around here... naturally, I dislike them both. I keep trying different flavors of Sheesh, hoping I'll get one that isn't like WHOA SOY AFTERTASTE... no luck yet. I've also had Teese... the cheddar flavor tastes very very bad to me, but the mozzarella is okay. Just okay.

On the other hand, I am madly in love with Cheezly. When I went to the UK in January/February, my big goal was to purchase and eat as much Cheezly as I could in three weeks. It only costs 1 pound 50 there, as opposed to $9+associated mail order costs here. Also, it is the only vegan cheese I like. But alas, that was in the "everything makes me sick" phase of my pregnancy and we only ended up eating one package of Cheezly. Curse you, morning sickness!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

I only WISH I had some of the nausea problems as I am on the OTHER end of the spectrum eating everything in sight ! My appetite is RAGING


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy* 
Sheesh and FYH are the two vegan cheeses I can get around here... naturally, I dislike them both. I keep trying different flavors of Sheesh, hoping I'll get one that isn't like WHOA SOY AFTERTASTE... no luck yet. I've also had Teese... the cheddar flavor tastes very very bad to me, but the mozzarella is okay. Just okay.

On the other hand, I am madly in love with Cheezly. When I went to the UK in January/February, my big goal was to purchase and eat as much Cheezly as I could in three weeks. It only costs 1 pound 50 there, as opposed to $9+associated mail order costs here. Also, it is the only vegan cheese I like. But alas, that was in the "everything makes me sick" phase of my pregnancy and we only ended up eating one package of Cheezly. Curse you, morning sickness!

Isn't that interesting. I guess I need to try Cheezly! I'm not a fan of the FYH, unless it's cooked into the food, like enchiladas, etc.
The Teese, I just cannot do. It tastes like plastic to me. If you melt it on pizza or sammy's, as soon as it hits the cooler air, it solidifies and it's all creepy. blech.

Has any one tried Dr. Cow!? It is very very good. It's a raw nut cheese, and good grief, it's good. --EXPENSIVE. But if anyone lives in the NYC (Brooklyn I think) area, you can go grab yourself a little chunk and give it a try.

PurpleMonkey... I'm kinda jealous! You don't have any morning sickness? I'm still having issues going into week 15.... sigh.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I have never seen Sheese, I wonder if I can get it up here.


Mail order. You can try Cosmo's vegan shoppe or Pangea. I'm sure other places sell it. Maybe Vegan Essentials?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm convinced women who don't have morning sickness are the same women who wear their pre-pregnancy jeans right after they give birth.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Has any one tried Dr. Cow!? It is very very good. It's a raw nut cheese, and good grief, it's good. --EXPENSIVE. But if anyone lives in the NYC (Brooklyn I think) area, you can go grab yourself a little chunk and give it a try.

I reeeeally want to try Dr. Cow, but the expense of having to mail order it on top of the expense of the cheese itself is putting me off. :/ I'm going back to the east coast to visit family for two weeks this summer, though, and I'm thinking about getting my friend who lives in Brooklyn to drive down to PA and bring me some.

Re: morning sickness: sorry to hear it's still lingering for a bunch of you! I had really bad (like hyperemesis sort of bad) morning sickness for most of the first trimester, but it's really tapered off. I'm getting sick about 2-3 nights a week now, and I can't tell you how big of an improvement it is... well, you can probably imagine yourselves.







Hopefully yours will get better eventually! I mean, it almost definitely will in another 25 weeks if nothing else.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I'm convinced women who don't have morning sickness are the same women who wear their pre-pregnancy jeans right after they give birth.

LOL Lindsay, you crack me up! I did have m/s with all 3 to varying degrees(worst with DD) and I sure couldn't wear my pre-preg jeans right after birth.

However, I am still wearing them NOW at 26.5 weeks so I hoping I will get back into them MUCh earlier this time!

Sadly,Ii appear to have gained 3 lbs in 2 days!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
LOL Lindsay, you crack me up! I did have m/s with all 3 to varying degrees(worst with DD) and I sure couldn't wear my pre-preg jeans right after birth.

However, I am still wearing them NOW at 26.5 weeks so I hoping I will get back into them MUCh earlier this time!

Sadly,Ii appear to have gained 3 lbs in 2 days!

There was no way I was going to fit into a size 1 or 3... probably never again.. lots of morning sickness, esp with #1.

That is crazy you are still wearing your normal jeans! I was in full maternity around 15 weeks!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been in maternity pants since like 8 weeks


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Mail order. You can try Cosmo's vegan shoppe or Pangea. I'm sure other places sell it. Maybe Vegan Essentials?

I'm not at all a fan of Sheese, I think it tastes awful, but have you mamas seen....

THIS?!

I cannot wait to try it!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
I'm not at all a fan of Sheese, I think it tastes awful, but have you mamas seen....

THIS?!

I cannot wait to try it!

Now I want to try THAT one!!!! But it looks like it's not in stores yet?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
I'm not at all a fan of Sheese, I think it tastes awful, but have you mamas seen....

THIS?!

I cannot wait to try it!

I have been hearing about this forever. WHEN OH WHEN IS THAT GOING TO COME OUT?!?!?


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
I'm not at all a fan of Sheese, I think it tastes awful, but have you mamas seen....

THIS?!

I cannot wait to try it!

Oh my goodness! That looks unbelievable! Wow. How cruel that it's not available to purchase yet...


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Daiya: I definitely want to try it, because the honest truth is that I will put ANYTHING in my mouth if it says vegan on it! At least once.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw this blog post when I was googling to find out when the cheese is going to be released just BASHING the cheese from end to end after they emailed for the ingredients. Apparently it contains several oils (safflower, some other processed oil, and coconut oil) which made the poster super mad. But I thought that was so ridiculous.

First of all, IT IS CHEESE. Everyone knows cheese is fattening. Did they really expect melt in your mouth VEGAN cheese to be low fat? Come on.

Second of all, coconut oil in moderation is actually quite healthy. Contains tons of essential acids, ect. And it's not saturated fat, either. It's the other kind that's healthier, from what I understand. Not sure about Safflower but I think it's a similar deal.

And lastly, what's the big darn deal about having a vegan indulgence product? Are we really supposed to get up on our high horses every time someone creates a vegan treat? If so, that blogger has his work cut out for him. He's going to have to email and boycott virtually every vegan cookbook author and every manufacturer that makes just one of the many of vegan junk foods out there.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I'm convinced women who don't have morning sickness are the same women who wear their pre-pregnancy jeans right after they give birth.

OH NO I *SWEAR* I'M NOT ONE OF THOSE WOMEN !!









(but I am one of those without morning sickness


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

*Talula* No morning sickness the first time, and I never quite regained my pre-preg. figure. In order to console myself, I look at old pics of myself and decide maybe I was _too_ skinny before.









Well, my bp is continuing to get worse despite all the remedies I've been trying. If it continues, I probably won't get to have the baby at home, and if I don't go into labor soon, I may not even get to have the baby vaginally. My mws basically blamed me for my high bp because I decided not to take their recommendation of eating eggs.














: I'm pretty sure no one else would take me on as a client at this point, but it's awfully tempting since apparently it's _my_ fault that I didn't just do exactly what they told me to and immediately gobble up a bunch of eggs like some kind of moron. I do not get these women, they said they were fine with taking on a vegan client. I warned them that I do actually read and think for myself--so what did they expect?


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 
*Talula*
My mws basically blamed me for my high bp because I decided not to take their recommendation of eating eggs.














: I'm pretty sure no one else would take me on as a client at this point, but it's awfully tempting since apparently it's _my_ fault that I didn't just do exactly what they told me to and immediately gobble up a bunch of eggs like some kind of moron. I do not get these women, they said they were fine with taking on a vegan client. I warned them that I do actually read and think for myself--so what did they expect?









Aw, catemom. I'm so sorry you're going through such trials! I really hope things work out in a way that leaves you feeling good and positive.

I had no idea that an egg deficiency causes high blood pressure!









I, too, am surprised by how foreign veganism is to my midwife. When I was interviewing her she said she was fine with me being vegan, but it turns out she has this thing about "carbs." Apparently, carbs are the cause of all of the world's suffering, while protein is the world's savior. And there is no difference between whole grain and not whole grain carbs. (She also seems to think that I can't handle or might be offended by the idea that some people do eat meat.) If I could go back in time, I would interview in more depth on dietary issues. Every time I go for a visit, I feel like my diet is on trial. Kind of stressful.

Anyway, I'm sending you good vibes.







:


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
I'm not at all a fan of Sheese, I think it tastes awful, but have you mamas seen....

THIS?!

I cannot wait to try it!

Yeah! Me too... I have totally been stalking their website waiting to find out the whens/wheres...

& I totally agree... IT's CHEESE! Not Kale! What do they expect? Of course it's made with oils...hmmmm....

*catemom* I'm so glad you know that your protein/egg deficiency isn't causing your problems. It would be nice, er, helpful to know what was! And...your mws should be helping you find out, not accusing you. I'm so sorry. That is a bummer. Come On baby!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

*Catemom* Yikes, so sorry about the bp. I have no idea where people get their dietary recommendations, but I suspect it isn't from good, independent science... Hope the babe comes soon and that you're able to have a birth with few interventions as possible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
I, too, am surprised by how foreign veganism is to my midwife. When I was interviewing her she said she was fine with me being vegan, but it turns out she has this thing about "carbs." Apparently, carbs are the cause of all of the world's suffering, while protein is the world's savior. And there is no difference between whole grain and not whole grain carbs. (She also seems to think that I can't handle or might be offended by the idea that some people do eat meat.) If I could go back in time, I would interview in more depth on dietary issues. Every time I go for a visit, I feel like my diet is on trial. Kind of stressful.
:

This would honestly drive me bonkers. No difference between whole grain and the white stuff? Oh, I guess just vitamins and nutrients and stuff!!!

*Veganmama* The Campbell talk was excellent.. many of my students attended and all want to change their diets drastically. The science is so compelling (he's a great speaker, too). I teach in the College of Arts and Sciences where I teach/research in the social and political sciences. I'm currently teaching medical sociology.. which I really enjoy.

Zubee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*Catemom*- You would think that eggs would increase BP, not lower it!







I am sure there is another way to lower your bp without eating animal products.

I had my 30w m/w appt yesterday, and I have gained about 25- 29 lbs! That seams so crazy to me.. I gained 40 all together with DS, so it looks like I am on the same track to gain that much this time too.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Fwiw my bp is always way lower when I am 100% vegan.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Catemom, I have low blood pressure and I don't eat eggs. I think she is full of malarkey! I hope you can still have the birth you want.

Zubee, right at this moment I want your job! I bet you don't want to switch though.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

So I went in this morning, and it looks like my blood lab results are indicative of pre-e














. I'm going to be admitted to the hospital today and we'll see if they will induce me or just do another c-section. I'm trying really hard to see the bright side of things, but I am definitely feeling pretty glum. I'll post news and pics as soon as I can. Have a great weekend ladies, I'll be missing reading all your funny posts.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*catemom*-







Do you have a good support system (doula, DH, friend, mom, etc)? Will they still let you try for a VBAC with pre-e? I am sending you lots and lots of strength and love







:


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Catemom, I have low blood pressure and I don't eat eggs. I think she is full of malarkey! I hope you can still have the birth you want.

Zubee, right at this moment I want your job! I bet you don't want to switch though.









LOL, not really! Especially as I have two classes left before the summer break!!! I'm teaching a course online for the extra cash but after the middle of may when meetings are over and final grades are in, I'll be off until January!

That said, I bet you make a lot more money than me









Zubee


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 
So I went in this morning, and it looks like my blood lab results are indicative of pre-e














. I'm going to be admitted to the hospital today and we'll see if they will induce me or just do another c-section. I'm trying really hard to see the bright side of things, but I am definitely feeling pretty glum. I'll post news and pics as soon as I can. Have a great weekend ladies, I'll be missing reading all your funny posts.

Oh, Catemon, sending lots of good vibes your way, too. We'll all be thinking of you.. and I HOPE HOPE that you can have at least elements of the birthing experience that you want. (((hugs)))


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 
So I went in this morning, and it looks like my blood lab results are indicative of pre-e














. I'm going to be admitted to the hospital today and we'll see if they will induce me or just do another c-section. I'm trying really hard to see the bright side of things, but I am definitely feeling pretty glum. I'll post news and pics as soon as I can. Have a great weekend ladies, I'll be missing reading all your funny posts.

Aw, I'm so sorry, catemom. Whatever anyone says about your diet, please don't blame yourself. There is no scientific evidence that vegans are more susceptible (and some indications that they may be less susceptible.) Pre-e is a mysterious condition, and sometimes it just happens no matter what you do. Even if you don't get the birth you had planned for/expected, I hope you can treasure your first moments with you baby nonetheless. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
LOL, not really! Especially as I have two classes left before the summer break!!! I'm teaching a course online for the extra cash but after the middle of may when meetings are over and final grades are in, I'll be off until January!

That said, I bet you make a lot more money than me









Zubee

YOu are taking fall semester off too? I'm not a teacher, just a student.. and I am going this fall.. but 2 of my classes I will take online (beside math, which I suck at). I started going to college when DS was 3 months old.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
YOu are taking fall semester off too? I'm not a teacher, just a student.. and I am going this fall.. but 2 of my classes I will take online (beside math, which I suck at). I started going to college when DS was 3 months old.

I am... I would break up in May for the summer anyway (besides these online summer classes which end the end of June.. but I just administer them from home). Our uni has a lousy maternity policy - i.e. there isn't one. Initially, because I wasn;t back on contract until the end of August, they were going to allow for my family act leave at that point - and not from when I had the baby (in July.. all being well). But it's unpaid leave and, quite honestly, it would be a MAJOR struggle to do that. However, we have a new Dean of the college who was aghast that we didn't provide paid leave and so he has given me leave for the semester with full pay... I am very fortunate as many of my colleagues who have had children in the last few years have basically had no time off.

It's not officially maternity leave, and I have a few administrative things he'd like me to do.. but I'll take it!

What are you studying?
Zubee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
I am... I would break up in May for the summer anyway (besides these online summer classes which end the end of June.. but I just administer them from home). Our uni has a lousy maternity policy - i.e. there isn't one. Initially, because I wasn;t back on contract until the end of August, they were going to allow for my family act leave at that point - and not from when I had the baby (in July.. all being well). But it's unpaid leave and, quite honestly, it would be a MAJOR struggle to do that. However, we have a new Dean of the college who was aghast that we didn't provide paid leave and so he has given me leave for the semester with full pay... I am very fortunate as many of my colleagues who have had children in the last few years have basically had no time off.

It's not officially maternity leave, and I have a few administrative things he'd like me to do.. but I'll take it!

What are you studying?
Zubee

That sounds like a great deal!!! My job is considered "Temp" so I don't get anything at all.

I am going to the community college right now, and just doing general studies. I'll get an associates hopefully next spring and transfer to the university.. my major is still undecided, but I know that I would like it to be in the social sciences, probably anthropology, and I have also considered sociology and Poly Sci (though I doubt a poly sci degree would do me much good as a lactation consultant).


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Lizzy, I think sociology/anthropology would be a wonderful degree in terms of your lactation consultancy. My Dr and good friend is an MD and has her PhD in anthropology, too. She was in the Peace Corps, working in a maternal, women's clinic in West Nigeria and has a wonderful, global perspective on women's health.. and childbirth and lactation, in particular. I feel really fortunate to have her helping me with this pregnancy.

I am indeed lucky.. but I'm from the UK and my sis who had a baby last week has a year off!!!

Zubee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Lizzy, I think sociology/anthropology would be a wonderful degree in terms of your lactation consultancy. My Dr and good friend is an MD and has her PhD in anthropology, too. She was in the Peace Corps, working in a maternal, women's clinic in West Nigeria and has a wonderful, global perspective on women's health.. and childbirth and lactation, in particular. I feel really fortunate to have her helping me with this pregnancy.

I am indeed lucky.. but I'm from the UK and my sis who had a baby last week has a year off!!!

Zubee

The University of Utah offers a medical anthropology bachelors degree that I am interested in, and I think it would go well with being a lactation consultant. I am also thinking that my minor should be in family and human studies- there are a lot of interesting classes for that.

Oh yeah.. you had to remind us that everywhere else in the world has better maternity leave than the U.S.







I wish things would change.. so you are very fortunate for _here,_ but still getting a crappy deal considering the rest of the industrialized countries.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 
So I went in this morning, and it looks like my blood lab results are indicative of pre-e














. I'm going to be admitted to the hospital today and we'll see if they will induce me or just do another c-section. I'm trying really hard to see the bright side of things, but I am definitely feeling pretty glum. I'll post news and pics as soon as I can. Have a great weekend ladies, I'll be missing reading all your funny posts.

catemom, I am only a lurker on here but I really wanted to respond. I'm so sorry you won't get exactly the birth you were hoping for. But you are so close to meeting your baby now! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Fwiw my bp is always way lower when I am 100% vegan.

Mine is always TOO low. Anyone know how to raise it without eating crap?


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Mine is always TOO low. Anyone know how to raise it without eating crap?

When I was a teenager with too low bp, my doctor advised me to eat more salt.

My midwife advises me to drink lots of water and to salt everything to taste to keep my bp at a comfortable level.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Mine is always TOO low. Anyone know how to raise it without eating crap?

Are you athletic? Athletes naturally have a low BP. MY husband is naturally muscular and has this problem.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey vegan mamas, can I join you? I just got my unequivocal digital BFP yesterday!







:

So this is my first vegan pregnancy - any tips? I was a vegetarian last time that fell off the wagon due to bad info/pressure







:. I'm not so worried this time as I'm coming at it from an ethical angle rather than solely health.

I'm low-grade nauseated already and exhausted! I usually LOVE to cook and be in the kitchen, but nothing could be further from the truth right now. I'm forseeing a lot of deli take-out from our NF co-op.

What supplements do you guys take? I'm taking RainbowLight Prenatal One and some Omega 3-6-9. I guess I have to get some more $$$$ DHA (why is it sooo expensive!?)

Are your midwives/doctors supportive of your diet? I have to find a new midwife, we've relocated since my last pregnancy.

Anyway, guess that's enough questions for now! Glad to be here.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

HI Keeta!!! CONGRATS!!!







:







:

I am not taking any extra supplements, really.. unless I feel like i haven't been eating well.

My midwife is super supportive of my diet.. she has had other vegan clients, and they were all healthy, and I have been super healthy, so no need to fix what is not broken, right?


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Well, my baby boy (his name is Asher) arrived via c-section on Saturday night. I was admitted to the hospital Friday evening and was given just a little pitocin to get things going. I progressed really quickly (I started out with a completely non-ripe cervix) and by Saturday afternoon I was pushing. I pushed for hours, and I could even see and feel a big patch of the baby's head, but he just would not budge past a certain point. I started leaking some thick meconium, so the docs tried a vacuum extraction to no avail. After that, our only choice was a c-section. I am actually really pleased that I was given the opportunity to try to birth this baby naturally, and I feel like it really freed me of some of the pain and anger from my last birth experience. Anyway, I'm pleased as punch to have this new little guy, and can't wait to get home so I can have him all to myself for a while.

pic


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Aw *Catemom*, congratulations! And welcome to the world baby Asher! I can't wait to see a pic, I am sure he is darling!

*Zubee*, in theory I would make more money, certainly most of my male colleagues do but I have a habit of buying my clients financial products that I would buy for myself if I were in their situation. Funnily enough, those are not the products that pay me the most money!

For those of you Americans jealous of other countries maternity leave policies: I am in Canada and officially employees get up to a year paid maternity here. However, it is impossible for me to be away from my clients for a year and still have a practice to come back to. So I am taking 2 months, working part time for 2 months and then my DH is taking the other 8 months. It is very hard when all your friends and neighbours are taking a full year. I am actually referred to as "that woman who goes back to work really early". Yay, that makes me feel good.

Well, we just bought some more life insurance and even as a PG lady (resting heart rate goes up due to extra blood volume etc), I got classified as health style 2 which is "above average/healthy lifestyle" and so get a break on the premium. Yay!


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
So this is my first vegan pregnancy - any tips? I was a vegetarian last time that fell off the wagon due to bad info/pressure







:. I'm not so worried this time as I'm coming at it from an ethical angle rather than solely health.

I'm low-grade nauseated already and exhausted! I usually LOVE to cook and be in the kitchen, but nothing could be further from the truth right now. I'm forseeing a lot of deli take-out from our NF co-op.

What supplements do you guys take? I'm taking RainbowLight Prenatal One and some Omega 3-6-9. I guess I have to get some more $$$$ DHA (why is it sooo expensive!?)

Are your midwives/doctors supportive of your diet? I have to find a new midwife, we've relocated since my last pregnancy.

Anyway, guess that's enough questions for now! Glad to be here.









Congrats Keeta! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!







:
I take the Deva Prenatals for Vegans and they worked just fine. I tried to have a varied nutritional diet all through my pregnancy (i'm due in 2 weeks







) but I felt I wanted to be on the safe side, especially during the first trimester when I had an aversion to everything! Really, even lettuce and tomato made me nauseous!







Oh I take the Deva Flaxseed Oil too.

My midwife is very supportive, she never questioned my diet once although she never had experience with vegans. It really helped that I knew what I was talking about so she trusts me when it comes to eating the right things and taking care of myself. I bought the book Feeding Your Vegan Infant with Confidence: a Practical Guide from Pre-conception Through to Pre-school for her - so that she has a reference in the future. I highly recommend this book to you since it's your first vegan pregnancy. Really helped me out.

Enjoy your pregnancy and welcome!

---

*Catemom* so happy for you! congratulations! enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

: *Congrats Catemom!!! Welcome little Asher!!!!!*







:

I am so glad to hear that they let you try for a VBAC, and that he came into the world safely and healthy!!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I swear I won't post again before I'm pregnant







but
*congrats catemom and baby Asher!*


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
I swear I won't post again before I'm pregnant









Oceane, you can post in here whenever you want!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Oceane, you can post in here whenever you want!











We love you Oceane! I still post in the TTC vegans forum. And I'm not TTC anymore (obviously, lol!) and I'm not 100% vegan either


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*oceane*! No need to swear something like that! We love seeing you here!! I agree with the other pp's-- you are totally welcome to post here









*catemom* YAY!! Congratulations!







: Welcome to baby Asher! He is so beautiful! You did good work! You must be so proud









Did anyone catch the latest version of VegNews? They had a little chart rating the vegan cheeses and they too liked the Cheezly best... There is a version of Cheezly with bacun bits?

Oh, who else thinks it is too late to rename the swine flu something else because the name is "harming" the pork industry? What a friggen joke- End factory farming, and we end pandemics like this! Anyway everyone- WASH YOUR HANDS, and tell everyone to stay at home if they are in any way sick! We can only do so much. But it's freaky non the less. Especially since we now have an american death (Texas, a 23 month old). So sad. The news said last night that around 3600 people die every year of the "regular" influenza strains, so this one doesn't seem like such a big deal (yet?). And of course, children/babies & older folks. Does any one do flu shots?

I had a great midwife appt yesterday. Good strong heartbeat (150's) and every thing, blood work results, urine, weight gain, all looked good. I'm so relieved after being sick for so long and having to resort to antibiotics, I was anxious. But that baby bump is coming along well now! I even have gotten past all the 1st tri symptoms!







:

allright, I have rambled enough for one day .... Thanks friends, for listening and being here!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

oceane, don't be silly. Post here all you want! Half of us post on your thread! We love to see you here and can't wait until it is more regular,







:

Cinannom, that sounds like a great appointment! Mine was cancelled yesterday as she was at a birth.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*cinnamongrl*- I watched a CNN clip yesterday and they were blaming factory farming.. so that is a start. I posted it on my FB. We don't do vaccines of any kind, so no flu shots here, and I will not be getting any for this swine flu either. We're just making sure we are washing hands often, and trying to be healthy. I am mostly concerned about me, I am the only one who would likely be exposed to it, since I work at the health department for WIC.

*catemom-* how are you and Asher? Where did you post pics?


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

I heard something really interesting today...I work in a HFS and someone said that they were stocking up on cinnamon, b/c the last time there was a big flu similar to this one, cinnamon factory workers were one of the only groups left unharmed. They think something in the cinnamon protected them.

Well, it's worth a shot! (Not the vaccine kind, lol)


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*Raene* LOL!!
I can't see myself going for any kind of vax either. ew.

Cinnamon...hmmmm, that is so interesting! Why not!

I'm nervous too as I work in a public elementary school two days per week. And people (most of them) will send their kids to school sick or not... but I am in Colorado, and so far, no one from Colorado have confirmed swine flu... I'm thinking of zicamming after school both days, upping my echinacea/vit c intake...maybe starting on some grapefruit seed extract? (& lots of garlic! ...and cinnamon...)


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Heya, I made it back from Hawaii! It was an awesome trip, very laid back, got some vitamin D in, some mini hikes and things. My next exciting thing is my u/s and appt this coming Tuesday. I'm nervously/excitedly awaiting to hear that everything is ok and if its a boy or a girl.
I hope everyone's been well? I hadn't heard anything about the swine flu until I got back. I'm personally not worried about it but I don't really pay atterntion to the news on it so it almost doesn't exist for me.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
Heya, I made it back from Hawaii! It was an awesome trip, very laid back, got some vitamin D in, some mini hikes and things. My next exciting thing is my u/s and appt this coming Tuesday. I'm nervously/excitedly awaiting to hear that everything is ok and if its a boy or a girl.
I hope everyone's been well? I hadn't heard anything about the swine flu until I got back. I'm personally not worried about it but I don't really pay atterntion to the news on it so it almost doesn't exist for me.

How was your trip??!! What did you do?


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like a great vacation *magame*!
How exciting that you are going to find out about your baby in just a few days! We are thinking that we are going to do that too at my next midwife appt.









stupid pig flu made it to Colorado... ARG!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 

stupid pig flu made it to Colorado... ARG!

Yeah it is here too.. they closed all the schools in Park City.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

This whole flu thing is so ridiculous omg. I still can't believe they are CLOSING schools over this!

Now the WHO is saying there are way less confirmed cases than previously reported and only 7 deaths worldwide, all in Mexico only.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
This whole flu thing is so ridiculous omg. I still can't believe they are CLOSING schools over this!

Now the WHO is saying there are way less confirmed cases than previously reported and only 7 deaths worldwide, all in Mexico only.

I agree.


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I just wanted to check for Asher's pic (catemom, he is absolutely adorable) and now you've all made me feel very special and welcome.







so thank you!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
I just wanted to check for Asher's pic (catemom, he is absolutely adorable)

did i miss this post?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
did i miss this post?

she added a pic to the original announcement post a few pages back!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

cough. sniffle. oink. ah-choo!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 
pic

He is so beautiful! How are you feeling?


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
How was your trip??!! What did you do?

It was a great vacation. I so needed a break. I've come back to work relaxed and I'm just looking forward to so many things coming up with the pregnancy that everything just feels really positive.
We brought loads of food with us for the flight and I must have hit some weird period because I ate nearly all of it and I was really hungry when we got there so we had to find food first thing. Then I felt like a caterpillar chomping away nonstop for the next three days before my appetite seemed to go back to normal. Since I've returned, I've been dealing with the same thing where about every hour or two I have to go to my desk and find some food. I went to the grocery store nearby and loaded up.
I've come to realize that I become breathless way easier as well-going up a flight of stairs winds me a bit, (I was pretty useless while we were kayaking as well) where before it was nothing. I guess this is due to all the extra blood working its way around and the extra 20 pounds I've gained in my midsection...


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 








cough. Sniffle. Oink. Ah-choo!

lol!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

*Catemom* JUST adorable! We almost decided on Asher for out little one.. Such a sweet name. Hope you're healing well.

*Megame* Glad you had a lovely vacation!!

Not much news here... we sorted out the nursery - pics on blog, if you're interested! - and now I'm grading papers. I still have this dreadful cold which is making it difficult to sleep. I wonder if this is just good preparation for what's to come!

How's everyone doing?

Zubee


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Cute *Zubee*! Love the murals... Also, that tummy tub. Very interesting. I haven't ever heard of them before!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Not much news here... we sorted out the nursery - pics on blog, if you're interested! - and now I'm grading papers. I still have this dreadful cold which is making it difficult to sleep. I wonder if this is just good preparation for what's to come!

How's everyone doing?

Zubee

I am doing pretty good.. 2 more months to go for me! It couldn't go by any slower!

I am working on my last couple finals this week (philosophy paper... soooooooo overwhelming, and a presentation on Ayurvedic healing for my yoga class).

We are trying to come up with a middle name for Oliver, and I think we are going to go with Lee, if my dad doesn't veto it- because it is his middle name and he doesn't really like his name, lol.

Zubee- I LOVE the nursery!!! Where did you get those murals? Maybe I can ask for those as baby presents. We REALLY need to organize the boys' room better and make it more functional.


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Zubee- I LOVE the nursery!!! Where did you get those murals? Maybe I can ask for those as baby presents. We REALLY need to organize the boys' room better and make it more functional.

I agree! The nursery looks adorable! I would be interested to know -if you wanna share- where you got the murals. Love them!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day mama's!!

I wanted to pop on here and bump us up from page 7!? We must all be keeping pretty busy! I know I am. It seems as if May is just that month of constant. My daughter will be 6 next Saturday! She had a ballet recital last Friday, which of course, entails not only showing up for the recital, but a few hours of dress rehearsal the night before which equals exhaustion! But, anyway... so much going on!

Hope you are all doing fabulous!







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Happy Mother's Day mama's!!

I wanted to pop on here and bump us up from page 7!? We must all be keeping pretty busy! I know I am. It seems as if May is just that month of constant. My daughter will be 6 next Saturday! She had a ballet recital last Friday, which of course, entails not only showing up for the recital, but a few hours of dress rehearsal the night before which equals exhaustion! But, anyway... so much going on!

Hope you are all doing fabulous!







:

Thanks for the bump! I kept forgetting!

Sebastian's birthday is next Sat. too. He'll be 2.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the bump!

I have been working hard to eat good nutritious food which unfortunately means cooking EVERYTHING even snacks. I bought Viva Le Vegan and I really love it. Tons of healthy recipes and not too much soy which is nice.

Unfortunately, my kids have been refusing to eat almost everything I cook







: I keep trying to convince myself that they will not die of simple carb and dairy overload...but their diet pains me. What can I do? I can't shove veggies in their faces. I am so creative at the way I cook with them too! I make 'kid friendly' food and everything. I guess I will just keep offering. They'll grow out of this eventually...right? I remember being a picky eater as a kid and refusing to eat my mother's healthy food and now I eat healthier than she does.

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy mother's day everyone.
Just popping in to say hi. Expecting my little vegan any day now...I'm SO ready! His official due date is on Thursday so...we'll see!!! I have my parents here -all the way from Greece- and I feel so blessed. My mom -although a non-vegan - cooks the best vegan food ever! yay for spanakopita!










Hope you are enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Happy mother's day everyone.
Just popping in to say hi. Expecting my little vegan any day now...I'm SO ready! His official due date is on Thursday so...we'll see!!! I have my parents here -all the way from Greece- and I feel so blessed. My mom -although a non-vegan - cooks the best vegan food ever! yay for spanakopita!










Hope you are enjoying your Sunday.

Sending you labor vibes!!!

And I'm totally jealous of your Greek mom making spanakopita! YUM!!! I am the cook in our family, usually, so I didn't get a break today. Maybe next year. I made homemade granola for the first time ever, and just pulled a pineapple upside down cake out of the oven. I'm not cooking dinner though, I told DH he was in charge of dinner.

I asked for a compost bin for my mother's day present, so he built me one out of old crates and is now working in the garden getting the tomatoes and peppers in the ground. I tried to help, but my belly is getting big and hard for me to bend over enough to plant.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Happy mother's day everyone.
Just popping in to say hi. Expecting my little vegan any day now...I'm SO ready! His official due date is on Thursday so...we'll see!!! I have my parents here -all the way from Greece- and I feel so blessed. My mom -although a non-vegan - cooks the best vegan food ever! yay for spanakopita!










Hope you are enjoying your Sunday.

Oh, veganfox, so excited for you!!! And wonderful to have your folks there. I'm English and we have been to Greece and Turkey a few times and when there I have enjoyed the most delicious vegan food...!!

Can't wait to see an update from you









Zubee


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Thanks for the bump!

I have been working hard to eat good nutritious food which unfortunately means cooking EVERYTHING even snacks. I bought Viva Le Vegan and I really love it. Tons of healthy recipes and not too much soy which is nice.

Unfortunately, my kids have been refusing to eat almost everything I cook







: I keep trying to convince myself that they will not die of simple carb and dairy overload...but their diet pains me. What can I do? I can't shove veggies in their faces. I am so creative at the way I cook with them too! I make 'kid friendly' food and everything. I guess I will just keep offering. They'll grow out of this eventually...right? I remember being a picky eater as a kid and refusing to eat my mother's healthy food and now I eat healthier than she does.

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

I was a horrible eater growing up. I didn't like diary very much, but I went through a phase of eating only ice cream. And then, when a bit older, I lived on salad, french fries, and ketchup.

They'll grow out of it. Hang in there!

Zubee


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I thought I'd posted the link to the murals. It's a bit pricey, but the tree was so worth it. You can make one big tree, or 2 or 3 smaller trees. We made two out of one pack and they were plenty big enough:

http://www.amazon.com/WallCandy-Arts.../dp/B00148Y4PE

My bronchitis is better (did I mention that that's what I've had?). Unfortunately I had to take some serious meds as I was just getting worse and I was already dehydrated and rundown. My poor baby. Then the hypermesis kicked up a notch yesterday and I was sick as can be even taking the max dose of zofran. I am really ready to feel good again..!!!!

I have finished for the semester, aside from meetings and an online class I'm teaching... but I'm mostly free to focus on this baby







Woo hoo...!!

Zubee


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you Lizzy and Zubee! I really appreciate the positive vibes!
Oh and thanks for the link for the murals! Ordering them now!







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Hi everyone!

I thought I'd posted the link to the murals. It's a bit pricey, but the tree was so worth it. You can make one big tree, or 2 or 3 smaller trees. We made two out of one pack and they were plenty big enough:

http://www.amazon.com/WallCandy-Arts.../dp/B00148Y4PE

My bronchitis is better (did I mention that that's what I've had?). Unfortunately I had to take some serious meds as I was just getting worse and I was already dehydrated and rundown. My poor baby. Then the hypermesis kicked up a notch yesterday and I was sick as can be even taking the max dose of zofran. I am really ready to feel good again..!!!!

I have finished for the semester, aside from meetings and an online class I'm teaching... but I'm mostly free to focus on this baby







Woo hoo...!!

Zubee

Oh how I wish those were at Target! No one ever buys stuff online in my family for registries though







(and we couldn't afford them ourselves right now).

My semester is over, and I am soooo glad! Just waiting for all my grades to be posted! (Zubee, you will be happy that I received an A in Sociology







)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Thank you Lizzy and Zubee! I really appreciate the positive vibes!

Any progress??? I started taking EPO around 36 weeks with DS and still had him at 41 weeks.. though it was a pretty fast labor- about 8 hours.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm thinking happy birth thoughts for *veganfox*.

And *LizzyQ*, I finished my exams and am waiting for final grades now. I've gotten one so far, and it was a good result.









I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up in the thread very well. Between finals at school, a family crisis, and moving (this week), I've been really worn down.

*I was wondering how many of you have had trace amounts of protein in your urine at your mw or OB appointments, and if so, how did your hcp react?* I had one "trace" result the appt before last, but my urine was really concentrated. Yesterday, I had another "trace" result despite that the urine was much less concentrated.

As I said, I've been stressed, and my diet has not been ideal during the past week or two. I lost my appetite altogether for a few days. So maybe it was a problem with not eating enough (protein and everything else!) She said the trace protein indicates my body is digesting itself to provide for the baby. She didn't act like it was the end of the world, but said if it was a consistent pattern, it would be concerning. I've read that sometimes trace protein in urine (especially in those little test strips) doesn't necessarily mean anything! I'm not sure what to think!

So, she gave me a lecture about not eating enough protein. It was a nice lecture, not mean-spirited, but aaaagggh! I really wish I had been more careful to find a more vegan-friendly midwife who is not so oriented towards very high protein diets. (I should mention that I do watch my protein intake, just because I find when I don't have protein at every meal, I feel less "grounded." I feel like I can tell when I need more.)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
I'm thinking happy birth thoughts for *veganfox*.

And *LizzyQ*, I finished my exams and am waiting for final grades now. I've gotten one so far, and it was a good result.









I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up in the thread very well. Between finals at school, a family crisis, and moving (this week), I've been really worn down.

*I was wondering how many of you have had trace amounts of protein in your urine at your mw or OB appointments, and if so, how did your hcp react?* I had one "trace" result the appt before last, but my urine was really concentrated. Yesterday, I had another "trace" result despite that the urine was much less concentrated.

As I said, I've been stressed, and my diet has not been ideal during the past week or two. I lost my appetite altogether for a few days. So maybe it was a problem with not eating enough (protein and everything else!) She said the trace protein indicates my body is digesting itself to provide for the baby. She didn't act like it was the end of the world, but said if it was a consistent pattern, it would be concerning. I've read that sometimes trace protein in urine (especially in those little test strips) doesn't necessarily mean anything! I'm not sure what to think!

So, she gave me a lecture about not eating enough protein. It was a nice lecture, not mean-spirited, but aaaagggh! I really wish I had been more careful to find a more vegan-friendly midwife who is not so oriented towards very high protein diets. (I should mention that I do watch my protein intake, just because I find when I don't have protein at every meal, I feel less "grounded." I feel like I can tell when I need more.)

Yay for finishing exams! I got my grades back for the semester: 4 A's and 1 B. Why is it that a single B will drop your GPA so much but getting As hardly does a thing?







:

I thought protein in urine was a sign of a UTI?


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Veganfox- Hope you're doing well and I'm thinking positive vibes for you right now.

Zubeldia- i love those wall murals and the nursery looks fantastic! I think I'm definitely going to have to get a tree! I'm still not sure of the background color and we have to rip out all the carpet. I had a roommate living in that room and she smoked alot in there. It's been several months now and there is still a lingering smell in there. Hopefully some exciting new paint and hardwood floors instead of carpet will do the trick. I'm terrible at picking colors though.

Sky and Lavender-I've not heard of protein in/not in urine. I think it goes to show that I'm of no help for this









I've been doing some thinking and I'm getting a bit paranoid about when the little vegan gets older and starts eating. I'd like to be able to drop him off at my parents but at the same time I don't quite trust that they have the same faith that the vegan diet is healthy that I do. I have this sneaking suspicion that they're going to try to put in foods to help him. Maybe they wouldn't but I know my dad doesn't agree with the idea of me wanting the little tike to be vegan. We don't really discuss things that we know we don't come to agreement on but we did have one short discussion where he said that I should raise him on a normal diet and then let him choose later. He said that's what they did to me. Which is a really silly statement (not only because I specifically remember saying i wanted to be vegetarian but my dad disagreed) but no matter what I say, he will disagree with me about it. They're a great resource and I know they love me and the little guy to bits so it's frustrating. I guess I'm just venting, because I imagine there will be loads of times when I won't be there to give him food or control what others are feeding him not realizing what the restriction means, etc and it's not like its going to kill him, but it just seems sad and I wish there was a perfect world out there. Is anyone else dealing with this?

Also, I have a couple of friends who are raising there kid veggie, but said that they fed it assorted meats at the baby food stage to make sure that later on, if the child decided to not be veggie anymore, the system would be able to cope with meat. That without giving it to them at a young age, they will never be able to process it. I want to call b/s on this statement though I have no proof either way-just doens't seem to make sense. Anyone know for sure one way or another?

Anyway, hopefully everyone is well!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
I've been doing some thinking and I'm getting a bit paranoid about when the little vegan gets older and starts eating. I'd like to be able to drop him off at my parents but at the same time I don't quite trust that they have the same faith that the vegan diet is healthy that I do. I have this sneaking suspicion that they're going to try to put in foods to help him. Maybe they wouldn't but I know my dad doesn't agree with the idea of me wanting the little tike to be vegan. We don't really discuss things that we know we don't come to agreement on but we did have one short discussion where he said that I should raise him on a normal diet and then let him choose later. He said that's what they did to me. Which is a really silly statement (not only because I specifically remember saying i wanted to be vegetarian but my dad disagreed) but no matter what I say, he will disagree with me about it. They're a great resource and I know they love me and the little guy to bits so it's frustrating. I guess I'm just venting, because I imagine there will be loads of times when I won't be there to give him food or control what others are feeding him not realizing what the restriction means, etc and it's not like its going to kill him, but it just seems sad and I wish there was a perfect world out there. Is anyone else dealing with this?

Also, I have a couple of friends who are raising there kid veggie, but said that they fed it assorted meats at the baby food stage to make sure that later on, if the child decided to not be veggie anymore, the system would be able to cope with meat. That without giving it to them at a young age, they will never be able to process it. I want to call b/s on this statement though I have no proof either way-just doens't seem to make sense. Anyone know for sure one way or another?

Anyway, hopefully everyone is well!

My parents (and ILs) know that if they don't respect our decision to raise our child vegan, they will not be seeing their grandchild. They do respect our decision, and we've explained it to them with a religion metaphor (they are religous).. if we were catholic, we'd raise our child catholic because we felt it was the best for them, while still allowing them to make the desicion when they are older what path they want to follow.. same with veganism.. we raise them vegan because we feel it is the best, and they are free to embrace it or not when they are older.

I also know people who are a vegetarian family but give their children meat for the same reason. I don't agree with it either, and I would never do the same. Trust me though, if you have any animals in your house (or a friends/family's house) that are not vegan, your kid is going to get into their food any way. YUCK.. but my DS does it all the time (again... YUCK!).


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, LizzyQ and megame for the thoughts. I'm pretty sure I don't have a UTI, but I have been drinking lots of water as a precaution.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
Also, I have a couple of friends who are raising there kid veggie, but said that they fed it assorted meats at the baby food stage to make sure that later on, if the child decided to not be veggie anymore, the system would be able to cope with meat. That without giving it to them at a young age, they will never be able to process it. I want to call b/s on this statement though I have no proof either way-just doens't seem to make sense. Anyone know for sure one way or another?

I have many Indian (from India) friends that were raised lacto-ovo vegetarian. Some of them decided to eat flesh of some kind after coming to the US. I don't think it caused any major problems for most of them, although they probably had digestive upset at least in the beginning.

I feel your pain about not feeling able to trust family members to honor your lifestyle and diet decisions. Even though a vegan lifestyle is important to me, I have sort of decided not to make a huge deal of it. I accept that when my child is alone with in-laws, they will probably feel him dairy and possibly even meat. We will make our preferences known, and if the in-laws choose to disregard them, that will be a weight on their shoulders. (If relatives were going to be providing regular child care, I guess it would be a bigger deal to us.) We have also decided that our house will remain vegan, but if our child eventually decides to eat meat outside of the house, s/he will be free to do so (though not without reminders of what eating meat in the typical way can mean for the animals, the environment, and the child's own health!)

*LizzyQ*, congrats on the great grades! This semester I got my first B+ after 3 years of all A's. (It was in calculus. Bleh.) I suspect I may need to adjust my perfectionist expectations as I prepare to become not just a student but a mother too... So I look at getting a B (or maybe two) this semester as practice.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Oh how I wish those were at Target! No one ever buys stuff online in my family for registries though







(and we couldn't afford them ourselves right now).

My semester is over, and I am soooo glad! Just waiting for all my grades to be posted! (Zubee, you will be happy that I received an A in Sociology







)

Woo hoo, Lizzy!!! You must feel relieved to have everything done. I'm finished with the semester.. well, some students still working on their thesis and I'm teaching an online course, but that's about it!

Zubee


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
I've been doing some thinking and I'm getting a bit paranoid about when the little vegan gets older and starts eating. I'd like to be able to drop him off at my parents but at the same time I don't quite trust that they have the same faith that the vegan diet is healthy that I do. I have this sneaking suspicion that they're going to try to put in foods to help him. Maybe they wouldn't but I know my dad doesn't agree with the idea of me wanting the little tike to be vegan. We don't really discuss things that we know we don't come to agreement on but we did have one short discussion where he said that I should raise him on a normal diet and then let him choose later. He said that's what they did to me. Which is a really silly statement (not only because I specifically remember saying i wanted to be vegetarian but my dad disagreed) but no matter what I say, he will disagree with me about it. They're a great resource and I know they love me and the little guy to bits so it's frustrating. I guess I'm just venting, because I imagine there will be loads of times when I won't be there to give him food or control what others are feeding him not realizing what the restriction means, etc and it's not like its going to kill him, but it just seems sad and I wish there was a perfect world out there. Is anyone else dealing with this?

Also, I have a couple of friends who are raising there kid veggie, but said that they fed it assorted meats at the baby food stage to make sure that later on, if the child decided to not be veggie anymore, the system would be able to cope with meat. That without giving it to them at a young age, they will never be able to process it. I want to call b/s on this statement though I have no proof either way-just doens't seem to make sense. Anyone know for sure one way or another?

Anyway, hopefully everyone is well!

That sounds so bogus! I really worry about someone feeding my kiddo meat, too. It helps that all my family are overseas, but I know they wouldn't be terribly respectful. FWIW, I became a veggie at 7 (in a very meat friendly house) and I WISH WISH WISH that my parents had never raised me on animal flesh. people often talk about the choice issue when raising a child vegan/veggie - that is, you're not giving them choice, but to my mind feeding a kid meat takes away other choices.

Anyway, I definitely worry about it...

Zubee


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
FWIW, I became a veggie at 7 (in a very meat friendly house) and I WISH WISH WISH that my parents had never raised me on animal flesh. people often talk about the choice issue when raising a child vegan/veggie - that is, you're not giving them choice, but to my mind feeding a kid meat takes away other choices.

Wow, I don't run into that many "early adopters" of vegetarianism! Cool!







I tried to stop eating meat in kindergarten, but became officially vegetarian when I heard the word for the first time. (I was 7 or 8) I also grew up in a very pro-meat environment, eating a lot of "meat and potatoes... minus the meat."


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
That sounds so bogus! I really worry about someone feeding my kiddo meat, too. It helps that all my family are overseas, but I know they wouldn't be terribly respectful. FWIW, I became a veggie at 7 (in a very meat friendly house) and I WISH WISH WISH that my parents had never raised me on animal flesh. people often talk about the choice issue when raising a child vegan/veggie - that is, you're not giving them choice, but to my mind feeding a kid meat takes away other choices.

That is how I feel about it too. My parents didn't know any better.. but we do. I always say, "I wouldn't give my child cigarettes just because they may choose to smoke one day and I want them to have a tolerance of it _just in case_." That may be a bit extreme but that's how I feel about it.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I think _either way_ you do it you're depriving your child of a choice. Either you are 'depriving' them of meat or you're forcing them to eat meat when maybe later they won't want to. I don't consider not feeding meat to be a form of deprivation, but we all know there's plenty of people who do









But I think this line of thinking can only be taken so far, really. As parents it's our job to make choices for our children. They are not developed enough at an early age (especially before they talk) to really make those choices for themselves. We choose whether or not to vaccinate, breastfeed, circumcise, co sleep....ect ect ect. These are all choices that will effect our children's outcome. Not saying all choices are equal, not at all. There are some actions that are inherently wrong, absolutely.

I'm personally not 100% veg (I eat some dairy, honey, and on rare occasions meat, usually fish). I will say though that 90% of the meals I cook and bake are vegan. I am surrounded by meat eaters. Right now I am just fighting the battle of getting my husband/roommate/in laws/parents to stop feeding my kids junk food. Fighting a vegan battle (esp against my MIL...don't even get me started) is not a hill I want to die on. I do sometimes wish I had started my journey into eating more vegetarian and vegan foods sooner and raised the kids without most animal products, but I would have a lot of opposition especially from my husband (whose family eats meat at literally every meal).

I also think feeding your child meat so their system will 'tolerate' it is totally bogus and I REALLY feel the PP's pain when they said they don't trust their relatives with feeding their children.


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Any progress??? I started taking EPO around 36 weeks with DS and still had him at 41 weeks.. though it was a pretty fast labor- about 8 hours.

Hey girls! thanks for the positive thoughts...Unfortunately our baby bean doesn't want to come out yet...*sigh* My due date was yesterday and all the relatives -especially the Greek ones- are getting on my nerves. They call EVERY single day to ask if I had the baby. Once I realized they put stress on me I stopped answering the phone...









Babies come when they are ready, damn it!

Hope all of you are doing great!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Hey girls! thanks for the positive thoughts...Unfortunately our baby bean doesn't want to come out yet...*sigh* My due date was yesterday and all the relatives -especially the Greek ones- are getting on my nerves. They call EVERY single day to ask if I had the baby. Once I realized they put stress on me I stopped answering the phone...









Babies come when they are ready, damn it!

Hope all of you are doing great!

You're baby will come soon enough! Enjoy these last few days.. go out to eat with your partner and sleep in!


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
I've been doing some thinking and I'm getting a bit paranoid about when the little vegan gets older and starts eating.

I feel you. It is a concern for me too but fortunately most of our relatives are very respectful when it comes to our veganism, mostly because we are activists too and they've seen that we take it very serious, is a life stance not just a life style. I explained to them - as previous posters mentioned- that every parent makes the best choices for their kids. As my parents thought they should feed me meat to be healthy, I am making a choice for my child - a choice that imo will help him have the best start in life.

The same way I wouldn't let anyone teach my kid that not all people are equal, I won't let anyone teach my ds that animals and humans are not equal. It's sort of an issue of ideology for our family. Now if our son wants to eat meat when he is a teenager, he can do it outside our house. I think that will be our rule. Our household will remain vegan.


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
You're baby will come soon enough! Enjoy these last few days.. go out to eat with your partner and sleep in!

Thank you Lizzy! *hug* It's just hard to keep my anxiety down. I try to do my best. Will keep you girls posted.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Hey girls! thanks for the positive thoughts...Unfortunately our baby bean doesn't want to come out yet...*sigh*
. . .
Babies come when they are ready, damn it!

Oh, gosh! Having the relatives harassing you sounds rough. Sounds like you've taken the right approach to that. I guess your babe just needs a little more time. Maybe you can negotiate with her! (I know there is a Hypnobabies CD called "Baby, come out!" I've heard good things about it, but I know not everyone is into that.)

Take care!


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with what you guys are saying. It seems to me you are required to make certain choices and I don't feel I'm depriving a child of anything by not giving them meat. I wish I was raised veg as well. I don't have any fond childhood memories of meateating, so i really can't imagine the kid lamenting, 'if only she would have let me have steak when I was 5!' I really don't understand my dad's hard headedness which can only come from the fact that he loves meat (he can't have a meal without it). We've always been opposites when it comes to core value stuff and I guess neither of us are going to convert the other one. It frustrates me that he thinks I go over the top. He can understand vegetarianism to a little better extent but to bring secondary and tertiary reasons (which is what he considers not having dairy because of the veal industry for example) is completely irrational. And he'll always think of me as someone who takes things too far. Luckily, I'm not really dependent on my parents for any regular babysitting, etc. When I was a kid, I always enjoyed having a week with the grandparents in the summer and I'd like to send the little guy off to do the same, but at the same time, I don't know if I can do it for the above reasons. OK, I guess I'm over it. There's nothing I can really do about the situation and it's a long time out.

I'm really hoping the little guy chooses to stay vegan though I do think it's a personal decision, so when he ever pipes up and says he wants meat, I'll let him. But I'm not going to cook or let him have a meat cache around the house.

Thanks for the responses!

veganfox-it has to be so exciting at the 40 week mark! A birthday that can happen at any moment!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, from my experience, my daughter (6 today!! Happy birthday!) hasn't ever asked to have something that isn't vegan once she found out that it isn't vegan. If I tell her it has cows milk or eggs or meat, she asks for something else. She is even pretty outspoken about eating. When other kids have something and offer her some, she says "no thanks, I don't eat that"

She tells me all the time that we need to teach people why they shouldn't eat animals. She melts my heart :0) She insists that she is going to take care of animals when she grows up.























Tomorrow we are off to Peaceful Prairie Sanctuary for their annual Picnic on the Prairie which happens to fall on or near her birthday every year. And every year when I ask DD what she wants to do for her birthday, she says, go to see the animals.

Quote:

I also think feeding your child meat so their system will 'tolerate' it is totally bogus and I REALLY feel the PP's pain when they said they don't trust their relatives with feeding their children.
Yes, I agree *Talula*-- TOTALLY BOGUS!! Why would your system need to tolerate something you don't intend to use it for? That is just like saying, I should give my babies heroine, just so their system will tolerate it later on!? NOT!

So, anyway, Is there a thread for post pregnancy vegans? Where do we go from here?

*Catemom*, how's the babe?
*Veganfox*? How are you doing? My DD was 2 weeks late, sounds like you are being patient and enjoying your last few days...

*VM*... how is your back?


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
veganfox-it has to be so exciting at the 40 week mark! A birthday that can happen at any moment!

And that's what I hope for! lol I'm 40w2d and the pressure is on. My family is driving me crazy







: They keep calling to see if I had the baby and they stress me out.








*
Sky_and_Lavender* thank you so much for the words of support. I keep talking to my baby boy every night, telling him he should come out when he's ready. I keep telling myself I need to trust that my body and my baby know what they are doing (I have the hypnobirthing cd and the affirmations really help).

*Cinnamongirl*, sounds like you have a wonderful daughter! What a sweetheart.







:
I would be very proud of her. Sounds like you raised her well - to be a compassionate and loving human being towards all animals, human or non-human. I wish we lived closer to the Peaceful Prairie Sanctuary...would love to visit with hubby and later with ds.









I love this video about vegan parenting, don't know if you've watched it:





have a wonderful weekend everyone!







:


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 

Yes, I agree *Talula*-- TOTALLY BOGUS!! Why would your system need to tolerate something you don't intend to use it for? That is just like saying, I should give my babies heroine, just so their system will tolerate it later on!? NOT!


Even if your children do decide to eat meat later, it's a myth that your system can't tolerate meat if you don't eat it normally or have never eaten it. Our systems were designed to be omnivorous (doesn't mean you HAVE to be omni, with today's variety of foods it's not needed anymore) and adapt to whatever foods were available. When food wasn't plentiful like it is now, people would go long periods of time without eating meat and then eat it when they had it....our bodies were designed to do this.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Even if your children do decide to eat meat later, it's a myth that your system can't tolerate meat if you don't eat it normally or have never eaten it. Our systems were designed to be omnivorous (doesn't mean you HAVE to be omni, with today's variety of foods it's not needed anymore) and adapt to whatever foods were available. When food wasn't plentiful like it is now, people would go long periods of time without eating meat and then eat it when they had it....our bodies were designed to do this.

My human anatomy teacher told us that your body creates enzymes to help you digest meat and dairy and when a person no longer eats it, the body stops producing the enzyme. That is what creates lactose (and meat) intolerance.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My human anatomy teacher told us that your body creates enzymes to help you digest meat and dairy and when a person no longer eats it, the body stops producing the enzyme. That is what creates lactose (and meat) intolerance.

I honestly don't think that is true, I know that is/was the theroy behind it though.







I've never seen any actual research that supports this theory, only whispers of it on forums. Do you have links to studies or books to suggest to look for it? I was told multiple times that it's actually not true.

Many adults are lactose intolerant regardless of how often they eat dairy.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think it would cause permanent issue, though I'm sure it does cause temporary issues. From what I understand can be less acidic to process non animal products, so it sends the digestive tract a bit on the fritz when some gets thrown in. I've had a couple of accidental dosings of dairy and my system didn't take too kindly to it, but I'm sure it's not permanent as there are alot of people that go vegan and go back to omni, etc. I think the ability to produce the enzymes is there, but it's just not needed. I can't say confidently that any of this is true, but it makes sense to me.

Cinnamongrl, your daughter sounds great. I hope I am so lucky! And I didnt realize that kids were able to comprehend it all at such an age, but I went to a vegan brunch this last Sunday and this fam with a 5 year old boy was sharing the table with us. The parents and a family friend were with him and the family friend asked if he liked the eggs, and he was adamant that it was tofu, same with the 'chicken' strips.. he said 'it's seitan!' I thought it was cool that he didn't like pretending that it was meat, his parents said it was his idea to be vegan, that they let him choose, as before they were vegetarian and he wanted to go vegan with them.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I honestly don't think that is true, I know that is/was the theroy behind it though.







I've never seen any actual research that supports this theory, only whispers of it on forums. Do you have links to studies or books to suggest to look for it? I was told multiple times that it's actually not true.

Many adults are lactose intolerant regardless of how often they eat dairy.

The only source I have (because I am too lazy and tired to try to search for it) is my Biology/Human Anatomy professor. It made sense to me.. since if I eat anything that has animal products in it, I know it because I get sick.

But another time, maybe I will google it and see what I come up with. I'm not saying it's true or not.. just what my prof. told me.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

My google fu is not working for me. I have not seen any reputable sources for this, and was told in several veg communities on LJ that it's mostly myth and psychosomatic. I've been totally veg for long periods of time and never got sick when I fell off the wagon.







I am somewhat lactose intolerant though, but it doesn't matter how much dairy I do or don't eat, if I eat too much I pay.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Erin Pavlina wrote a book called raising vegan children in a non vegan world.

She runs through scenarios where veganism is either confronted or "out of the norm" and how to handle situations.

Gosh, it took me a while to find you all!
How is everyone?
I had a midwife appt yesterday. We did the nearly 20 week u/s and it was SO MUCH FUN to see baby!! This LO is ACTIVE!! I knew I could feel baby in there bouncing around, but to see it bouncing around was quite entertaining. I could have stayed all day! Anyway, the jury is out on the gender. I'll see if I can post a pic and have you all post your opinions...

Have a great weekend mama's!


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

That's so exciting! I'm glad you're appt went well! My little guy would hardly budge at his u/s. He'd wedged himself in somewhere cozy and was having none of the moving around business. It took quite awhile for him to move his head just enough to get a profile shot, when it would almost be there, he'd quickly push it back to the back again. They gave us a few 3-D pics at the end and he really likes like a wrinkly old man! So adorable!

I'll have to look for that book. Sounds interesting.


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Erin Pavlina wrote a book called raising vegan children in a non vegan world.

She runs through scenarios where veganism is either confronted or "out of the norm" and how to handle situations.

I'm looking forward to reading Pavlina's book.









anyway, hope all of you ladies are doing great. I'm still waiting to meet my baby boy. Kinda gave up on this point...Every day goes by and no baby, no matter how much I want it. *sigh* He is taking his sweet time...


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Veganfox, I hope he puts in an appearance soon! I'm sure he'll come in his own sweet time, though









I can't believe how quickly these last few weeks are going. I'm almost 33 weeks and a bit overwhelmed by how much there is to do.

I am high risk (I have lupus) and have been having monthly scans. This week they turned into weekly scans... Everything is looking wonderful. He is a BIG baby, with the u/s putting him at 4 pounds 10 oz at 32 weeks. Eek, His head was measuring three weeks ahead.... Given how sick I've been, and especialy since my protein intake has been minimal (MAJOR aversions to all protein sources.. including high protein grains) I am really in awe of the body's ability to grow another being - in spite of the conditions. I am so glad I was eating really well before pregnancy.

Anyone doing anything nice for the holiday? We're just doign chores...

Zubee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
anyway, hope all of you ladies are doing great. I'm still waiting to meet my baby boy. Kinda gave up on this point...Every day goes by and no baby, no matter how much I want it. *sigh* He is taking his sweet time...









I hope your baby comes soon!!! Hang in there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
I am high risk (I have lupus) and have been having monthly scans. This week they turned into weekly scans... Everything is looking wonderful. He is a BIG baby, with the u/s putting him at 4 pounds 10 oz at 32 weeks. Eek, His head was measuring three weeks ahead.... Given how sick I've been, and especialy since my protein intake has been minimal (MAJOR aversions to all protein sources.. including high protein grains) I am really in awe of the body's ability to grow another being - in spite of the conditions. I am so glad I was eating really well before pregnancy.

Anyone doing anything nice for the holiday? We're just doign chores...

Zubee

You can still grow a baby without a lot of protein.. you are proof!

We are going to a kid birthday party today, and working on the garden/house.


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good book on vegan pregnancy. I'm newly pregnant (4 weeks along), and I want to be armed with knowledge. Thanks so much!!!!!

Plus, I want to join this really cool thread!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryLover* 
Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good book on vegan pregnancy. I'm newly pregnant (4 weeks along), and I want to be armed with knowledge. Thanks so much!!!!!

Plus, I want to join this really cool thread!

Congratulations! Welcome!!







: The more vegans the merrier!









The book that I often refer to is Becoming Vegan, by Brenda Davis & Vesanto Melina

The title is misleading as this is a book that spans ages. It has information for vegan nutritional needs for men, women, teens, children, toddlers, infants, breastfeeding & pregnancy.

Here it is on amazon :: http://www.amazon.com/Becoming-Vegan.../dp/1570671036


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryLover* 
Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good book on vegan pregnancy. I'm newly pregnant (4 weeks along), and I want to be armed with knowledge. Thanks so much!!!!!

Plus, I want to join this really cool thread!

It's not a book specifically about vegan pregnancy, but the cookbook Viva Le Vegan talks about feeding your vegan baby and child and has a recommended food introduction schedule. Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryLover* 
Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good book on vegan pregnancy. I'm newly pregnant (4 weeks along), and I want to be armed with knowledge. Thanks so much!!!!!

Plus, I want to join this really cool thread!

Welcome and Congrats on your pregnancy!!! yay for pregnant vegans!







:

The book I found really helpful during my pregnancy is ---->
*Feeding Your Vegan Infant with Confidence:
a Practical Guide from Pre-conception Through to Pre-school.*
The Vegan Society UK sells it and I found it very useful.
It has a very comprehensive diet guide for pregnancy (and then it moves on to breastfeeding and all children ages).


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Veganfox, I hope he puts in an appearance soon! I'm sure he'll come in his own sweet time, though










Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 







 I hope your baby comes soon!!! Hang in there.

Zubee and Lizzy thank you so much for the support!







:


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I am excited, I finally put up my food blog. I had been meaning to forever! Lots of vegan recipes and a few that you could use for your shower, Lizzie.

http://talulafairie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I am excited, I finally put up my food blog. I had been meaning to forever! Lots of vegan recipes and a few that you could use for your shower, Lizzie.

http://talulafairie.blogspot.com/

That Bean Salad with Citrus Mint Vinaigrette one looks perfect!







:


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
That Bean Salad with Citrus Mint Vinaigrette one looks perfect!







:

I bet it would be great for your shower, I think I suggested it in the thread (??). That recipe has like, 12 cups of beans in it I think, if I am doing my math right


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey all! Just popping in really quickly to give you an update.

Pavlos Thoren Sky was born May 26th 2009, 5.44 pm, 7 pounds 11 ounces and 20 inches long. He is an amazing little bean and we are so blessed that everything worked out for us!

I went into labor on May 26th, 1.20 am. It was going great until the morning when I started pushing. Apparently I had some issue with my pelvic bones that I didn't know about - which meant no matter how much I tried the baby wouldn't fit through I pushed at home for about 3 hours and finally my midwife suggested we went to the hospital so that the doctor could help me with the vacuum. Another 45 min. of pushing there with no result, so I ended up with a c-section.

I was expecting to be more bummed about this but I am not cause I gave it my all. I tried the best I could. Homebirth was not meant to be, I guess. And one thing that helped me though this experience was the affirmation "GO with the flow. No matter what turn the birthing takes". So true.

Thanks for the thoughts and wishes!!!!

The amazing little bean's photo (one day old)


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh Gosh!!! He's BEAUTIFUL!!








Great Job VeganFox!! You gave it your all and did what you had to do and look what your prize is! I also love your names :0)

Congratulations too! Enjoy your babymoon.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

: Welcome Pavlos!!!







:

He is sooo cute!


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Pavlos Thoren Sky was born May 26th 2009, 5.44 pm, 7 pounds 11 ounces and 20 inches long. He is an amazing little bean and we are so blessed that everything worked out for us!









:














:








I'm so happy for you! Your little guy looks perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Hey all! Just popping in really quickly to give you an update.

Pavlos Thoren Sky was born May 26th 2009, 5.44 pm, 7 pounds 11 ounces and 20 inches long. He is an amazing little bean and we are so blessed that everything worked out for us!

I went into labor on May 26th, 1.20 am. It was going great until the morning when I started pushing. Apparently I had some issue with my pelvic bones that I didn't know about - which meant no matter how much I tried the baby wouldn't fit through I pushed at home for about 3 hours and finally my midwife suggested we went to the hospital so that the doctor could help me with the vacuum. Another 45 min. of pushing there with no result, so I ended up with a c-section.

I was expecting to be more bummed about this but I am not cause I gave it my all. I tried the best I could. Homebirth was not meant to be, I guess. And one thing that helped me though this experience was the affirmation "GO with the flow. No matter what turn the birthing takes". So true.

Thanks for the thoughts and wishes!!!!

The amazing little bean's photo (one day old)

CONGRATS!! What a cute, cute little bean. Really gorgeous... So glad it turned out well for you


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Gosh we get buried so quickly...

Came over to bump the thread so our newly pregnant vegan can find us!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh... I guess I've got to peak over in the TTC thread to find out


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Gosh we get buried so quickly...

Came over to bump the thread so our newly pregnant vegan can find us!
















Bump again, don't want to get lost....


----------



## becksteracious (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks *cinnamongirl*! Here I am!

Hi everyone! I'm only about 2 weeks along, but I'm so excited that I just had to come introduce myself! DH and I will be celebrating our 4th anniversary in about three weeks. We're both in our mid-20's and we're very happy that we conceived on our second time trying! I haven't told anyone yet (not even my mom!), so this is a good place to come and express some joy!







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
Thanks *cinnamongirl*! Here I am!

Hi everyone! I'm only about 2 weeks along, but I'm so excited that I just had to come introduce myself! DH and I will be celebrating our 4th anniversary in about three weeks. We're both in our mid-20's and we're very happy that we conceived on our second time trying! I haven't told anyone yet (not even my mom!), so this is a good place to come and express some joy!







:

Welcome and Congrats!!!







:







:







:







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm nearing the home stretch here.. I am 36 weeks today! I should have my new baby in about one month!!!







:

I really want to motivate myself to make some freezer meals.

My midwife also wants suggestions on a vegan dinner she can make us at the birth center if I give birth around dinner time. Any suggestions, I can't think of anything besides spaghetti


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow LizzyQ, we are getting close! I am 32w4d.

What are the cooking facilities like? A very simple but yummy meal your MW could make if there is a cook top is to saute some onion, open and rinse a can of balck beans, throw them in the heat up and serve over brown rice (or quinoa or even just with brown bread on the side). Top with jarred mango salsa.

I usually eat peanut butter on toast after I give birth,


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Wow LizzyQ, we are getting close! I am 32w4d.

What are the cooking facilities like? A very simple but yummy meal your MW could make if there is a cook top is to saute some onion, open and rinse a can of balck beans, throw them in the heat up and serve over brown rice (or quinoa or even just with brown bread on the side). Top with jarred mango salsa.

I usually eat peanut butter on toast after I give birth,









The BC has a pretty nice, normal-sized kitchen.

After DS the hossy gave me vegetable soup and dry toast (I'm not even sure that it was vegetarian, but I was so hungry).

I could always ask for breakfast for dinner or something like that too.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
Thanks *cinnamongirl*! Here I am!

Hi everyone! I'm only about 2 weeks along, but I'm so excited that I just had to come introduce myself! DH and I will be celebrating our 4th anniversary in about three weeks. We're both in our mid-20's and we're very happy that we conceived on our second time trying! I haven't told anyone yet (not even my mom!), so this is a good place to come and express some joy!







:

Welcome!

Technically you're not 2 weeks along. Sperm doesn't even meet egg until the beginning of week 3. Once you miss your period, you're 4 weeks along. I presume you mean it's been 2 weeks since you ovulated? That would make you 4 weeks


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I'm nearing the home stretch here.. I am 36 weeks today! I should have my new baby in about one month!!!







:

I really want to motivate myself to make some freezer meals.

My midwife also wants suggestions on a vegan dinner she can make us at the birth center if I give birth around dinner time. Any suggestions, I can't think of anything besides spaghetti









Congrats!!!

Ugh I am 28 weeks now, cruising in on 29. I am so over being pregnant.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Eek, some of us are getting really close! I am 34 weeks tomorrow.. I just had a scan and he's measuring a bit ahead (5 pounds 6oz with a head that is TWO weeks ahead!). I can't wait to meet this little chico.

no real ideas for meals, but it's a lovely idea to have something special made. The hospital we're delivering at does have kitchen facilities, but nothing grand, so maybe I can take something premade in and warm it up. We have fridges in the rooms... so at least i can take some vegan provisions in.

Are you any of you planning to eat during labor and, if so, any ideas?

ZUbee


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually haven't thought much about what foods I will eat during and after. I do plan on having fruit popsicles around this time because last time I just felt SO HOT during labor and nothing was refreshing me. Last time I nibbled on some of a bagel or a Luna Bar, had some recharge... I didnt' really think about food/drink, but my SIL was helpful and reminded me to drink and take a bite here and there...

Now you got me thinking though!!

That is sweet that your M/w's want to cook a vegan meal for you *Lizzy Q*! I think something high protein is probably a good bet, like *vm*'s beans and rice idea. They could also make is simple and just heat up some veggie burgs (I like the sunshine burgers) and make you burgers and fries... Ohmigosh, I shouldn't have said that, now I'm having a mad craving.







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 

Are you any of you planning to eat during labor and, if so, any ideas?

ZUbee

I didn't want to eat last time.. I just wanted lots and lots of ice water.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, folks. I guess I need to take a lot of stuff just in case. I can imagine iced water being VERY appealing.. and ice-pops, too. One thing I like are very cold apples, so I should make sure I have a ready supply in my fridge already to go.

Apples are the only thing I haven't been sick on this pregnancy. I am SO ready to have this baby.

I'm just trying to work on my birthplan. Are any of you putting anything about your vegan lifestyle on your birth plan?

ZUbee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
I

That is sweet that your M/w's want to cook a vegan meal for you *Lizzy Q*! I think something high protein is probably a good bet, like *vm*'s beans and rice idea. They could also make is simple and just heat up some veggie burgs (I like the sunshine burgers) and make you burgers and fries... Ohmigosh, I shouldn't have said that, now I'm having a mad craving.







:

Veggie burgers have been one of my few aversions this pregnancy







So that wouldn't for me.

I really do like quinoa, beans and Braggs.. so maybe that would be a good plan.

I have one vegan friend who had my same midwife, but she had a homebirth so food wasn't an issue. I don't think my midwife is totally hip on vegan foods, although she is open to it (and non-judgemental about it). I put on my food sheet that I filled out "Vegan= no dairy, eggs, meat"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Thanks, folks. I guess I need to take a lot of stuff just in case. I can imagine iced water being VERY appealing.. and ice-pops, too. One thing I like are very cold apples, so I should make sure I have a ready supply in my fridge already to go.

Apples are the only thing I haven't been sick on this pregnancy. I am SO ready to have this baby.

I'm just trying to work on my birthplan. Are any of you putting anything about your vegan lifestyle on your birth plan?

ZUbee

For Sebastian's birth DH brought a cooler with bread, PB&J, juice, granola, and a few other things. The hospital was really crappy about vegan items on the menu, but they did have vegetarian stuff.

I haven't done a birth plan... I was going to, but my midwife didn't really think it was necessary, since she and I are pretty much on the same page when it comes to birthing. And.. I filled out a food preferences sheet like I said above.

I didn't put anything about vegan on my birth plan for Sebastian either.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

I put "plant-based diet" so as to avoid any controversy (I am 100% vegan and didn't want my midwife focusing on that especially as my iron levels have been good PLUS I gave birth to 2 healthy twins on a vegan diet previously)

foods I ate while in labor with my twins were Cliff bars, bagels with peanut butter spread, and ice water


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

How's everyone hanging in?
*VM* & *LizzyQ*- counting down the days? How are you feeling? VM, your back any better?

Well, we all know how side sleeping is supposedly the way to sleep now with baby in tow, especially the left side? So how unfair is it that my left hip kills me when I lay on it? ARG! I have been doing liquid calcium in the evenings before sleep, and it doesn't seem to be helping. I'm not sure if I should be doing more prenatal yoga or less? Considering I only do 1/2 hour most days, doesn't seem like it could be too much.

This thread tends to get buried so quickly. What do you think about each volunteering to post on a day (of choice) so that we can stay on the first page?
I'll take Mondays...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Still pregnant here! 37+1 today. I had a mw appt yesterday and I am up 30 lbs and negative for GBS


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
How's everyone hanging in?
*VM* & *LizzyQ*- counting down the days? How are you feeling? VM, your back any better?

Well, we all know how side sleeping is supposedly the way to sleep now with baby in tow, especially the left side? So how unfair is it that my left hip kills me when I lay on it? ARG! I have been doing liquid calcium in the evenings before sleep, and it doesn't seem to be helping. I'm not sure if I should be doing more prenatal yoga or less? Considering I only do 1/2 hour most days, doesn't seem like it could be too much.

.

Yes, I had this same problem too. I would wake up from my hip hurting. I don't remember why/how it stopped. I kept trying all these different pillow positions. I had a towel wrapped up and tucked behind my back as a kind of wedge, a long pillow in the front to lean forwardish onto, another longish pillow between my legs, and a pillow for my head, it was crazy. DH has gotten me this fancy pillow that just came in the mail and it is amazing, so it's replaced my system, which seemed to be working ok. Nothing compares to this new amazing pillow though. It's very long but ushaped so it curls around you and it's so cozy. Anyway, i've not had any problems for sure since this thing came along.

except heartburn but that disappeared after a few days too. baby must have been doing something strange or something, but I never realized how much heartburn sucks until i had it myself. ugh!


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey mamas! I'm back. I posted about a month ago, had a really really early loss (4 weeks), and now I'm back, 5 weeks pregnant.









I wondered if any of you could share some of your fave vegan pregnancy snacks? I don't feel sick until my blood sugar starts to drop and then I need to eat *immediately*. So I'm hoping for things that I can prepare in advance and then grab when the starvation feeling hits.

Oh, and I've got a way bigger salt craving than sweet. Even fruit is totally unappealing to me right now.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

I ate 90 percent saltine crackers for my first tri. Nothing really sounded good, and those were bland enough to eat even when nauseous. i didn't know the association between hunger leading to nausea, so I probably spent more time nauseous than I needed to. I got a giant box of saltines from costco and had them stashed all over the place. The first thing I'd do when i woke up was eat saltines, and then I grazed on them the rest of the day, scared that if I stopped, I would get sick. Even the thought of my kitchen or prenatals made me sick so I steared clear of both. I was so happy when my appetite came back and foods started sounding good again. Then I ate like crazy!

So, that's totally not nutritious or healthy in any way so I'm hoping someone else will have a better answer. Do you think miso soup might be good? Perhaps something instant/microwaveable if you're not feeling up to cooking?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
Hey mamas! I'm back. I posted about a month ago, had a really really early loss (4 weeks), and now I'm back, 5 weeks pregnant.









I wondered if any of you could share some of your fave vegan pregnancy snacks? I don't feel sick until my blood sugar starts to drop and then I need to eat *immediately*. So I'm hoping for things that I can prepare in advance and then grab when the starvation feeling hits.

Oh, and I've got a way bigger salt craving than sweet. Even fruit is totally unappealing to me right now.










Congrats!!







:

food is the last thing on my mind right now.. I feel so HUGE and full!







Maybe some nuts? Good fats, protein and salty..


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

morning all! seasonal allergies are kicking my butt today!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Today is my last day at work.. I asked for 3 months off for maternity leave.. but since I am also a client at my WIC clinic I'll get to see my co-workers after the baby is born.








:


----------



## becksteracious (Aug 5, 2006)

Good luck to those of you who are getting close. I'm so excited for you!

I'm at 5 weeks, 1 day (along with *Keeta*!), and had an ultrasound yesterday because of some light spotting last week. The u/s just showed a tiny dark spot in my uterus that may or may not be the beginnings of a sac. Not very helpful in easing my fears! My HCG was at 370 at 4 weeks, 2 days, and I'm having blood work done again tomorrow. I'm trying not to stress because I only had spotting one time and it's now been 8 days with no more blood. This is my first pregnancy and I so badly want it to stick! Luckily my mom and DH are very relaxed about the whole thing and they keep me sane.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

I love that we have the same due date, *becksteracious!* Sending you mellow vibes until the next blood results come back.







: The first trimester is so stressful! Someone wake me up at 12 weeks, k?


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

hi becksteracious, I had spotting sometime around then I think too. I thought it was my period coming a couple of days late, but it never fully came. I took a pregnancy test the next week to find out that iw as indeed preggers. I think it's implantation bleeding?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Is WIC really worth it when you're vegan? I know you can get cerael, apple juice, peanut butter, carrots, and beans (carrots and beans are cheap anyway...). I just always figured it wasn't worth the trouble if I wasn't going to use the 2394823984932048320 lbs of dairy products


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: WIC, free juice is free juice! I don't think that I qualify at this point, though.

Congrats Keeta and becksteracious! Wish I could give you some advice on snacks, but the ONLY things I wanted to eat during the first trimester (before I got to the point where the HG was so bad that I didn't even want to try to eat ) were fruit and soy yogurt.


----------



## becksteracious (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Keeta and megame! It's very comforting to hear about other people who had spotting, then went on to have babies! When it first happened, I read all kinds of scary stories on the internet and freaked out!

I'm really getting to a place of accepting whatever comes. I'm finding it much easier on my heart and soul than all the worrying!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
I'm at 5 weeks, 1 day (along with *Keeta*!), and had an ultrasound yesterday because of some light spotting last week. The u/s just showed a tiny dark spot in my uterus that may or may not be the beginnings of a sac. Not very helpful in easing my fears! My HCG was at 370 at 4 weeks, 2 days, and I'm having blood work done again tomorrow. I'm trying not to stress because I only had spotting one time and it's now been 8 days with no more blood. This is my first pregnancy and I so badly want it to stick! Luckily my mom and DH are very relaxed about the whole thing and they keep me sane.









It sounds like implantation spotting to me too.. sending you sticky vibes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Is WIC really worth it when you're vegan? I know you can get cerael, apple juice, peanut butter, carrots, and beans (carrots and beans are cheap anyway...). I just always figured it wasn't worth the trouble if I wasn't going to use the 2394823984932048320 lbs of dairy products









We get WIC. The first of July we get new food packages that give less dairy and adds fresh fruit and veggies, as well as whole grain bread, tortillas, or brown rice. After the change, yes.. totally worth it!

Before the change.. we saved about $40 a month from all the juice, cereal and beans we got, and no eggs or dairy.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
It sounds like implantation spotting to me too.. sending you sticky vibes!

We get WIC. The first of July we get new food packages that give less dairy and adds fresh fruit and veggies, as well as whole grain bread, tortillas, or brown rice. After the change, yes.. totally worth it!

Before the change.. we saved about $40 a month from all the juice, cereal and beans we got, and no eggs or dairy.

I probably wouldn't do it for $40 a month just because going to the doctor, driving all the way down to the office, ect is kind of annoying but I would if I could do what you're doing!! Oooh. We just barely still qualify, I think I will go down and apply.


----------



## becksteracious (Aug 5, 2006)

I went to my first OB appt. on Friday and the first thing he said was that it's great that I'm vegan! He said, " You don't need all that other stuff." I was so pleased. I'm actually not going to be his patient because I'm switching to a midwife, but it was still really nice to hear! Plus in the (hopefully unlikely) scenario that I would need a c-section, he would do it, so at least I know I have a backup doc that I like.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I probably wouldn't do it for $40 a month just because going to the doctor, driving all the way down to the office, ect is kind of annoying but I would if I could do what you're doing!! Oooh. We just barely still qualify, I think I will go down and apply.

Did you set up an Appt? At the WIC clinic that I work at, they are totally vegan friendly.. but maybe it's just me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
I went to my first OB appt. on Friday and the first thing he said was that it's great that I'm vegan! He said, " You don't need all that other stuff." I was so pleased. I'm actually not going to be his patient because I'm switching to a midwife, but it was still really nice to hear! Plus in the (hopefully unlikely) scenario that I would need a c-section, he would do it, so at least I know I have a backup doc that I like.

Awesome!!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

That reminds me I should call on Monday. The WIC clinic I went to where I used to live was NOT vegan friendly, you couldn't exchange some of the milk for more veggies or anything like that, although in the summer you could get vouchers for the farmer's market, which was nice. Though I never did that, I think it was winter when I was on WIC. After a couple months I got sick of it because it didn't seem worth the effort. This was also several years ago, so it's possible things have changed.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

What's WIC? I think i missed this acronym somewhere.

Becksteracious, when do you go for your next appointment? I'm also a Portlander! Do you know what hospital you would go to yet (or are you not going to deliever at a hospital)?


----------



## becksteracious (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi *megame*! WIC stands for Women, Infants, and Children. It's a program that provides food vouchers to families who need them. My mom used to use WIC and it was a huge help to our family.

I will most likely deliver at Legacy Emmanuel because that's where my midwife does her water births. I also considered OHSU because they also do waterbirths and I've heard good things about the midwives there. It's much further away from my house, though, and I'd like to minimize driving time while I'm in labor!

It's so great to "meet" a fellow Portlander on this thread! When are you due? I'm due 2/10/2010. Maybe we could get together in real life after our babes are born. They could be little Portland pals.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

omg the Feb DDC's are starting!

I really am almost at the end.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I *wish* I were a Portlander! I love that city!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

HI everyone! I haven't checked in a while... it's great to see new pregnant vegan mamas!! Congrats, everyone









I'm doing okay.. but so ready to meet this little chico. Not long to go for me, either.. though, Lizzy, I am envious that your due date is two weeks before mine! See how impatient I'm feeling.

I feel even more sick recently - and that's with daily zofran. Will I ever want to eat good food again? Right now it's a matter of finding something that is the least nausea inducing. On top of that my stomach feels so tight and huge and so I feel sick from that on top of the hypermesis. Oh, the joys of pregnancy! lol

We haven't had a bathroom in over five weeks due to major issues with the renovation we're doing. Geesh, it's a tiny bathroom, too!! I have to shower at the gym, which is where i'm going now!

WIC sounds like a wonderful organization. I had heard of them but didn't know much about the organization..

Oh, I'm a Maine Portlander









Z


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
HI everyone! I haven't checked in a while... it's great to see new pregnant vegan mamas!! Congrats, everyone









I'm doing okay.. but so ready to meet this little chico. Not long to go for me, either.. though, Lizzy, I am envious that your due date is two weeks before mine! See how impatient I'm feeling.

I feel even more sick recently - and that's with daily zofran. Will I ever want to eat good food again? Right now it's a matter of finding something that is the least nausea inducing. On top of that my stomach feels so tight and huge and so I feel sick from that on top of the hypermesis. Oh, the joys of pregnancy! lol

We haven't had a bathroom in over five weeks due to major issues with the renovation we're doing. Geesh, it's a tiny bathroom, too!! I have to shower at the gym, which is where i'm going now!

WIC sounds like a wonderful organization. I had heard of them but didn't know much about the organization..

Oh, I'm a Maine Portlander









Z

Trust me you will be sooooo hungry after the baby is born. I wanted to eat EVERYTHING in sight, esp when my milk came in!

Living without a bathroom sounds terrible!







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Daily bump









I have been wanting to start making some freezer meals.. but I keep putting it off!

I only have 2 big to-do's left on my list before baby comes..

1. Make Freezer meals (at least 2, hopefully more)
2. Take my math placement test so that I can enroll in a math class at the college next semester. This is not something I can do after baby comes, because it is a 2 hour test.. yuck! I've put it off for YEARS now.. I have to do it this semester!


----------



## becksteracious (Aug 5, 2006)

zubeldia, my dad is convinced that all the vegans in thisi country live in one of the Portlands.









Just checking in as I wait to hear back from the doctor's office about my beta test from Friday. I've already called once this morning and the lab results weren't yet. I'm trying really hard not to keep calling every hour until I know! I never realized how impatient I could be until I got pregnant.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
HI everyone! I haven't checked in a while... it's great to see new pregnant vegan mamas!! Congrats, everyone









I'm doing okay.. but so ready to meet this little chico. Not long to go for me, either.. though, Lizzy, I am envious that your due date is two weeks before mine! See how impatient I'm feeling.

I feel even more sick recently - and that's with daily zofran. Will I ever want to eat good food again? Right now it's a matter of finding something that is the least nausea inducing. On top of that my stomach feels so tight and huge and so I feel sick from that on top of the hypermesis. Oh, the joys of pregnancy! lol

We haven't had a bathroom in over five weeks due to major issues with the renovation we're doing. Geesh, it's a tiny bathroom, too!! I have to shower at the gym, which is where i'm going now!

WIC sounds like a wonderful organization. I had heard of them but didn't know much about the organization..

Oh, I'm a Maine Portlander









Z

Man I am right there with you. At this point I am slightly ashamed to admit I don't even care what it is, if it stays down it's good enough for me. I swear having HG in the third trimester is almost worse than earlier. It's horrible being bent over the toilet with your giant belly in the way. And then sometimes having contractions while you vomit....ugh. I still have 10+ weeks to go *cry*


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
zubeldia, my dad is convinced that all the vegans in thisi country live in one of the Portlands.









Just checking in as I wait to hear back from the doctor's office about my beta test from Friday. I've already called once this morning and the lab results weren't yet. I'm trying really hard not to keep calling every hour until I know! I never realized how impatient I could be until I got pregnant.









LOL!!! That's too funny... He's probably right









Did you hear back about the beta yet? In the first few weeks of my pregnancy I was a ball of nerves. I basically bullied my doctor (who is also my friend!) into doing a quant HCG test.. I was in class waiting for the results, and I have never felt less patient (oh, that's maybe not true as I am pretty impatient right now... waiting to meet this little chico).

Let us know!

*Lizzy* what are you planning on making?

Oh *Talula Fairie* I absolutely feel your pain.. The nausea combined with a compressed stomach is just flippin' awful. And, oh, yes, the lovely constipation from the zofran. I am thoroughly ashamed about what I'm ingesting. I realized that any sugars were making me sick, and since I have a horrid protein aversion (ALL protein sources..eek) I have been using splenda AND AND AND (hiding in shame) I have been downing diet pop as it's one of the only things that is making my stomach feel barely alright. My poor child









I just got back from the Dr's though and everything is looking good. The little guy is measuring perfectly - 35.5 weeks - and I gained 1 pound in two weeks making for 16 total. I felt as though I had gained a ton, so was pleasantly surprised.

My Dr. and I agreed that a nice 4th July baby would be nice.. that way he can think all this celebration is for him







And, man, am I ready to meet the chico!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, the constipation! Zofran + Pregnancy = you will never poop again. There was a line that a patient said in Grey's Anatomy, it was something like, "No matter what was wrong in my life I always had one thing going for me: I pooped like clockwork. It's a simple pleasure and I want it back!"









I will not admit how much soda I drink in a day. It's truly obscene. I can't tolerate most juice lately, freaking WATER makes me nauseous! For the most part everything I drink has to be fizzy or it bothers me. It's totally ridiculous and buying fizzy water, coke, and the like all the time is getting kind of expensive.


----------



## becksteracious (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I came to say goodbye because I just got the call about my HCG levels. At 4 weeks 2 days, they were 370, and at 5 weeks 2 days, they were 330. Tomorrow I'm going to the OB for a consult since I'm choosing to have a D&C.

Best of luck to everyone. I hope to be back soon.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
Hi everyone,

I came to say goodbye because I just got the call about my HCG levels. At 4 weeks 2 days, they were 370, and at 5 weeks 2 days, they were 330. Tomorrow I'm going to the OB for a consult since I'm choosing to have a D&C.

Best of luck to everyone. I hope to be back soon.











I've been through that. You may be able to find some healing in the pregnancy loss threads. Wishing you peace during this difficult time.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

, *becksteracious*. I know how devastating an early loss is. Be gentle with yourself.







.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Oh, the constipation! Zofran + Pregnancy = you will never poop again. There was a line that a patient said in Grey's Anatomy, it was something like, "No matter what was wrong in my life I always had one thing going for me: I pooped like clockwork. It's a simple pleasure and I want it back!"









I will not admit how much soda I drink in a day. It's truly obscene. I can't tolerate most juice lately, freaking WATER makes me nauseous! For the most part everything I drink has to be fizzy or it bothers me. It's totally ridiculous and buying fizzy water, coke, and the like all the time is getting kind of expensive.

LOL, OMG, I laughed so much... that is the story of my life!!! I have had maybe 4-5 proper poops (sorry, tmi) in 9 months and each time I rave about it to my husband!









I admit that I feel better knowing that I'm not alone with the pop... I feel so much judgment reigning down on me when I have a diet pepsi in my hand. I pretend it's DH's!

Not long to go... right?!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
Hi everyone,

I came to say goodbye because I just got the call about my HCG levels. At 4 weeks 2 days, they were 370, and at 5 weeks 2 days, they were 330. Tomorrow I'm going to the OB for a consult since I'm choosing to have a D&C.

Best of luck to everyone. I hope to be back soon.

Oh honey, I'm so sorry. I must have missed this update at first







Loss, however early, is just devastating. I'm so sorry....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 

*Lizzy* what are you planning on making?

The nausea combined with a compressed stomach is just flippin' awful. And, oh, yes, the lovely constipation from the zofran. I am thoroughly ashamed about what I'm ingesting. I realized that any sugars were making me sick, and since I have a horrid protein aversion (ALL protein sources..eek) I have been using splenda AND AND AND (hiding in shame) I have been downing diet pop as it's one of the only things that is making my stomach feel barely alright. My poor child


















I hope you get some relief!

I came across a recipe somewhere on MDC for a vegan "meatloaf" I can't remember where though.. I printed out the recipe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
Hi everyone,

I came to say goodbye because I just got the call about my HCG levels. At 4 weeks 2 days, they were 370, and at 5 weeks 2 days, they were 330. Tomorrow I'm going to the OB for a consult since I'm choosing to have a D&C.

Best of luck to everyone. I hope to be back soon.











Oh honey... I hope you come back here soon! I conceived Sebastian right after a miscarriage, btw.. so it's possible you could be back sooner than later.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I once made a vegan 'meatloaf' from vegweb and it was awful....but I still have faith it can be done. Viva Le Vegan has a recipe for a lentil and sunflower pie which is kind of loaf-ish.

Can you link me to the recipe?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
LOL, OMG, I laughed so much... that is the story of my life!!! I have had maybe 4-5 proper poops (sorry, tmi) in 9 months and each time I rave about it to my husband!









I admit that I feel better knowing that I'm not alone with the pop... I feel so much judgment reigning down on me when I have a diet pepsi in my hand. I pretend it's DH's!

Not long to go... right?!

Right!!! You know, I am of the opinion that when you have HG, anything that will stay down is an acceptable thing to ingest.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I once made a vegan 'meatloaf' from vegweb and it was awful....but I still have faith it can be done. Viva Le Vegan has a recipe for a lentil and sunflower pie which is kind of loaf-ish.

Can you link me to the recipe?

Here is the one I found from here: http://busycooks.about.com/od/meatle...iemeatloaf.htm

The Vegetarian Meat and Potatoes Cookbook has a good lentil loaf recipe that I like too.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Here is the one I found from here: http://busycooks.about.com/od/meatle...iemeatloaf.htm

The Vegetarian Meat and Potatoes Cookbook has a good lentil loaf recipe that I like too.

That sounds good









This is the one I made:
http://vegweb.com/index.php?topic=7408.0 and it was horrendous. But I think I may have screwed up some of the ingredients looking back. I should try it again maybe.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

My favorite loaf-maker is the Magical Loaf Studio. I love being able to customize for what we have on hand and to our taste.









ETA: Vegan Dad's Mini Meatloaves are also THE BOMB. The glaze should be required on all loaves, in my opinion.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
That sounds good









This is the one I made:
http://vegweb.com/index.php?topic=7408.0 and it was horrendous. But I think I may have screwed up some of the ingredients looking back. I should try it again maybe.

I've made that one before too.. and everyone loved it but me







: I thought it was waaaay too salty.. I think it was the soup mix.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
My favorite loaf-maker is the Magical Loaf Studio. I love being able to customize for what we have on hand and to our taste.









ETA: Vegan Dad's Mini Meatloaves are also THE BOMB. The glaze should be required on all loaves, in my opinion.

Awesome!!!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Becks, I am sorry. I had 2 losses last year and the Pregnancy Loss threads did really help me a lot. Much peace, love and strength to you mama!

Lindsay, I feel for you. I really do. I had HG for 20 weeks with DD but at least it was gone before I had a huge belly.

Me: boiling hot all the time.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I've made that one before too.. and everyone loved it but me







: I thought it was waaaay too salty.. I think it was the soup mix.


I don't know what I did wrong, but I just remember it being like, inedible. I think I was missing an ingredient or two, and it might have been before I knew the diff between silken and regular tofu. I should try it again and see how it works. My husband loooooooves meatloaf, he's always wanting me to make it. That and Mexican or Italian food. He'll eat anything, but he sure does love his simple carbs and tomato sauces


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 

Lindsay, I feel for you. I really do. I had HG for 20 weeks with DD but at least it was gone before I had a huge belly.

Me: boiling hot all the time.

At least I don't spend my entire pregnancy in the hospital like some HG patients. I have a pretty mild form of it really. Still sucks though!

I am so hot too! All the time! I have been known to blast the AC when it's only like 75 out







. And what's up with the burning hot feet?


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

No loaves for me, magical or otherwise.







I've had an aversion to foods in loaf form since childhood. (Result of being fed some really BAD meatloaf, I think.)

It's still nice and cool here. It's been getting up to the mid-70s, which is definitely doable for me. Growing up on the east coast, I just always thought it was hot in California all the time... and of course, it is in some places. Just not up here!

I am FINALLY (at 26 weeks ) not nauseous or vomiting AT ALL anymore. Haven't even been spitting up into my mouth on most days, which was really the bigger problem for the past two monthsish.

As a result, I am finally able to cook a little bit again! I still can't get near some of my old friends (garlic and to some extent onions) but I can stand in front of a stove for more than five minutes without heaving.

It's really great. I'm in love with healthy food all over again. I've had more vegetables in the past week than I've had in the past month, easily. Have had tofu for the second and third and fourth times since I got pregnant. And brown rice! And I bought Vegan Brunch and have been baking up a storm out of it. A dozen of the Bakery Style Berry Muffins around a pregnant lady who FINALLY has an appetite = sort of a dangerous scenario. Heh heh.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

ohh I've also ordered Vegan Brunch and awaiting it in the mail. Can't WAIT !


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I should get Vegan Brunch for DH.. he loves breakfast/brunch.. all I care about in the morning is coffee.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

How is vegan brunch? I have Vcon and I like it, it's just that it's a touch on the frufru side sometimes and a lot of the recipes are a bit labor intensive. It's not a family centered cookbook, basically. But there are still many recipes from it that I love.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becksteracious* 
Hi everyone,

I came to say goodbye because I just got the call about my HCG levels. At 4 weeks 2 days, they were 370, and at 5 weeks 2 days, they were 330. Tomorrow I'm going to the OB for a consult since I'm choosing to have a D&C.

Best of luck to everyone. I hope to be back soon.









Dammit Becks, I am SO sorry. I hope you are back soon too. Take Care.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
How is vegan brunch? I have Vcon and I like it, it's just that it's a touch on the frufru side sometimes and a lot of the recipes are a bit labor intensive. It's not a family centered cookbook, basically. But there are still many recipes from it that I love.

With a few exceptions, I think the recipes are generally MUCH less labor intensive. (Makes sense, since you're supposed to make them right after you stumble out of bed at the crack of noon...) There's an awesome bagel recipe in it that I made the other day and it seriously took less than 2 hours start to finish... and almost all of that was rising time. Quick bagels?! I'm sold! I've made one of the quiches and it really flew together, as did the coffee cake and the muffins when I made them.

It's got less in the way of totally adventurous recipes in it (though it has dosas! and matzoh brie!) and a bit more in the way of stuff you would expect to see at a diner, except vegan. (Which's not to say that it's boring, it's not.) It seems like almost every recipe has a slew of variations, and I like that she lists them as variations rather than padding the book out with more "recipes" that are really just variations.

And the photography is so pretty that I basically drool on my book every time I open it.

Yup, it's been a hit with me so far.







The only thing I haven't liked so far was the Garden Herb Spread which was surprisingly bland for the amount of fresh herbs in it... and also kind of a gross and unappealing shade of green. Hey, can't please everyone all the time, right?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh man, now I have to buy it. Like I really need another cookbook


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Oh man, now I have to buy it. Like I really need another cookbook

















:

I will get it eventually.. I don't see much cooking in my near future.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 







:

I will get it eventually.. I don't see much cooking in my near future.

I feel you, mama. It's all I can do to motivate myself to cook anything when I'm this pregnant and exhausted and sick and my back hurts and and and and and.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I feel you, mama. It's all I can do to motivate myself to cook anything when I'm this pregnant and exhausted and sick and my back hurts and and and and and.

Yes.. on top of the fact that DH works out of town, spends 4-5 nights away.. I really don't cook anything elaborate for just my 2 yr old and I. And then soon baby will be here, I won't feel like cooking for a good month or 2.


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Oh Gosh!!! He's BEAUTIFUL!!








Great Job VeganFox!! You gave it your all and did what you had to do and look what your prize is! I also love your names :0)

Congratulations too! Enjoy your babymoon.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 







: Welcome Pavlos!!!







:

He is sooo cute!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 







:














:








I'm so happy for you! Your little guy looks perfect. Congratulations!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Congratulations! He is beautiful!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
CONGRATS!! What a cute, cute little bean. Really gorgeous... So glad it turned out well for you









Hey girls! Finally I got the chance to sign in and thank you for all the congrats. Life with baby Pavlos is going great - especially now that I feel like a normal person again. Recovering from a c-section sucks







Especially when they puncture your bladder in the procedure









Now we are enjoying our little guy -he is such a joy! And mommyhood is very very interesting.

I want to wish good luck to all the ladies who are getting closer.







: I'm keeping you in my thoughts - I'll be checking back to see the good news.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Hey girls! Finally I got the chance to sign in and thank you for all the congrats. Life with baby Pavlos is going great - especially now that I feel like a normal person again. Recovering from a c-section sucks







Especially when they puncture your bladder in the procedure









Now we are enjoying our little guy -he is such a joy! And mommyhood is very very interesting.

I want to wish good luck to all the ladies who are getting closer.







: I'm keeping you in my thoughts - I'll be checking back to see the good news.


It's definatly a transition into motherhood.. I'm sure you are doing great!

They punctured your bladder??? How awful! Hope you are recovering well









Keep us posted on your baby!!!

Should we start a Vegan thread in _Life with a Babe_?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I missed your post, *veganfox*, so belated CONGRATULATIONS on that adorable boy! he is so cute







:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 

Should we start a Vegan thread in _Life with a Babe_?

yes, please! I want to lurk there to and get advice I will use in a year or so


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

*Veganfox* Congrats, again! I keep looking at your little guy as he is such a sweet sweet boy! I cannot wait for my own little boy to arrive!

I can't wait until I can talk more about food.. these recipes sound positively delicious. I am just waiting for all the food aversions and nausea to lift.

I am feeling evermore impatient to meet this kiddo. Let the next few weeks pass by very quickly!

Zubee


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Should we start a Vegan thread in _Life with a Babe_?

That is an excellent idea!









*Oceane* thank you!

*Zubee* I hope you feel better soon. *hug* Thank you for the nice words. Can't wait to see pix of your little guy when he arrives.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
yes, please! I want to lurk there to and get advice I will use in a year or so










Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
That is an excellent idea!










OK.. if Veganfox doesn't start one first, I'll do it once LO arrives.... any.time.now.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

*Zubee* and *LizzyQ*,

I'm really excited for both of you, coming up so soon. I just wanted to wish you each a happy birthing and a peaceful last few days/weeks being pregnant!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganfox* 
Hey girls! Finally I got the chance to sign in and thank you for all the congrats. Life with baby Pavlos is going great - especially now that I feel like a normal person again. Recovering from a c-section sucks







Especially when they puncture your bladder in the procedure









Now we are enjoying our little guy -he is such a joy! And mommyhood is very very interesting.

I want to wish good luck to all the ladies who are getting closer.







: I'm keeping you in my thoughts - I'll be checking back to see the good news.

Punctured Bladder!? OUCHIE! &







:

Hello veg's! Just got in from a two day camping trip! Was great to be out. Almost didn't want to come home except a hot shower was sounding way too good this morning!

*Lizzy Q*! Please start a Vegan thread in Life with a Babe! That would be fab! (Or someone... who is ready for it







I guess I could b/c I have a vegan babe... should I? Are we ready? Where do I do it, which category?)

Hope you all have a wonderful week


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
P
*Lizzy Q*! Please start a Vegan thread in Life with a Babe! That would be fab!

OK.. it's started!! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2#post13971442

I hope to join it VERY soon!!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
*Zubee* and *LizzyQ*,

I'm really excited for both of you, coming up so soon. I just wanted to wish you each a happy birthing and a peaceful last few days/weeks being pregnant!









THANK YOU







When is your edd?

I am really ready!!!!

Zubee


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

can I join? I'm not technically a vegan. Because we eat fish that we catch.







: but we don't eat any other animals or animal products. And I Just found out I'm pregnant and am worried about being pregnant and not eating meat. I ate meat with my last pregnancy but was also very sick (hg) I think from the amount of saturated fat I was taking in. Now we've been animal free for 4 months and I'm really hoping I don't have hg this time


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
THANK YOU







When is your edd?

I am really ready!!!!

Zubee

June 30th is the official date.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
can I join? I'm not technically a vegan. Because we eat fish that we catch.







: but we don't eat any animals or animal products. And I Just found out I'm pregnant and am worried about being pregnant and not eating meat. I ate meat with my last pregnancy but was also very sick (hg) I think from the amount of saturated fat I was taking in. Now we've been animal free for 4 months and I'm really hoping I don't have hg this time









Welcome!!

This is my 2nd veggie pregnancy (I've been lacto-veg, and I cook vegan-only at home).. and both have been super healthy


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
OK.. it's started!! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2#post13971442

I hope to join it VERY soon!!

Thanks LizzyQ!!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
can I join? I'm not technically a vegan. Because we eat fish that we catch.







: but we don't eat any other animals or animal products. And I Just found out I'm pregnant and am worried about being pregnant and not eating meat. I ate meat with my last pregnancy but was also very sick (hg) I think from the amount of saturated fat I was taking in. Now we've been animal free for 4 months and I'm really hoping I don't have hg this time









Welcome *Danielle*!! Good luck with the HG this time around. There are a couple on this thread that have dealt with it pretty much their entire preg. I'm sure you'll find some support, if nothing else, commiseration is always available.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome Danielle!

Thanks Lizzy for starting the Life with Babe thread. Hopefully I will be there myself in about 4 weeks!

VeganFox, your little guy is super cute. Sorry about the bladder, yikes!

I got Veganicom in the mail from Amazon last week.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 

I got Veganicom in the mail from Amazon last week.

Have you tried anything out of it yet? I love that cookbook.. it's one of my faves.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, everyone! I'm so glad to have found this forum.








: I've been veg for over 16 years and vegan (finally!) for just over a year now. I'm currently in the middle of Week 11 of my first pregnancy and just heard the little one's heartbeat at my last appointment. I'm super excited, but it all still seems so surreal.

I've lost over ten pounds thanks to the constant nausea and sickness and can't WAIT until I start actually craving food again. I'm so glad to hear (sorry everyone) that so many of you have had such terrible nausea/sickness as well, as I've been feeling pretty stressed and frustrated with that. Especially when my mom keeps telling me how surprised she is to hear this considering she hardly had any trouble at all when she was pregnant with me or my two siblings! Like many of you, I can't seem to keep much of anything down... not even water, 7Up/Sprite, or saltines... let alone much in the way of protein! Some days are better than others by a little bit. I haven't been nauseous on a constant basis since I stopped taking my prenatals... just usually an hour or so after I eat or in between meals. Anyway, it's kind of encouraging to hear that I'm not the only one. I just hope that it goes away (or at least diminishes noticeably) in a few more weeks.







Although, I'm fearing the worst.

During the school year, I work as an Individual Care Aide in an K-3 Autism classroom. I'm sooo glad that the school year ended when it did. I can't even imagine trying to work with all of the puking and exhaustion. I applied for a few summer positions, but I'm kinda glad that nothing's panned out so far. How do you guys manage to work despite everything?! My hat's off to all of you who do!







:

I absolutely LOOOVE cooking and trying new recipes and am so bummed that the most ambitious cooking I've done lately has been to make a veggie soup and then heat up some oven-ready biscuits with some (bland!) tofu scramble.







I contemplated making muffins one day, but I can't tolerate anything very sweet. Hmm... making banana muffins wouldn't be too bad. Even sweet fruits like strawberries and raspberries are just too much.

Anyway, I'll stop babbling now. I look forward to getting to know everyone and wish all of you the best with your pregnancies. (Congratulations, veganfox! He's adorable!)

Best wishes for a good day!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome Stardust!!!

I hope you start feeling better soon! Those first (and last) weeks are the hardest!


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everyone-

I'm lacto-ovo vegetarian, but strive to reduce the dairy as much as possible. So I'm not completely vegan but am getting there. I'm 8 weeks into my first pregnancy and am getting ready to field the questions of whether I'll be eating meat "for the good of the baby". Of course not!

My story is somewhat funny - I thought I had the flu for a good 10 days then my doc informed me it was a baby. Yay! Much better. I've managed to keep all my food down, but the nausea is only somewhat manageable.

I barely feel like cooking and have been surviving on small snacks throughout the day. What have you guys been sustaining yourselves on? My dh does NOT cook at all, so everything has to be something I'll have the energy to make.

I'll patrol some of the older posts for some more ideas, but wanted to say hello!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome, Stardust and Tsomm!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSomm* 
I barely feel like cooking and have been surviving on small snacks throughout the day. What have you guys been sustaining yourselves on? My dh does NOT cook at all, so everything has to be something I'll have the energy to make.

Hoo, I feel you there. My spouse cooks a couple of things (he makes a mean burrito!) but really not much. That combined with my total lack of desire to cook up until last week/aversion to being near the stove made my food choices pretty limited.

I ate a LOT of smoothies earlier in pregnancy. Easy to throw together in the blender and pretty good for me and pretty filling. I snuck brown rice protein powder into them to help keep my protein intake up when I really wasn't eating much else.

Fruit in general has been my BFF during pregnancy. Also, soy yogurt... which I don't even like normally.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome & Congratulations to our newbies!







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

My DH is out of town 5/7ths of the week.. so I find it hard to cook for just me and my 2 yo. I made banana muffins a couple days ago, and that has helped keep nutrients in without having to cook or make something everytime I want to eat.

DH does cook sometimes when he is home though.. I am really looking forward to people bringing us dinners!

Oh.. and *WELCOME TSOMM!!*


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Muffins...not a bad idea. I usually *LOVE* to cook, but I'm soooo uninspired and exhausted right now.

Any good ideas for meals you can make that have a LOT of leftovers? It's not that I don't feel like eating, it's that I don't feel like cooking. It's just 2 adults and a 3 y/o here. My DH is wondering if he has wheat sensitivities (and I'm seriously going to kill him if he doesn't get an allergy test soon - his "symptoms" are so weak and there are so many confounding variables! Whatever, just another wrench in the works, I guess). He'll eat it sometimes (when he feels like it?!) but not others. We do the Tinkyada rice pasta though, so pasta's good, sandwiches notsomuch right now. Ugh.

If I ever have another child after this one, can someone please remind me to stock my freezer BEFORE I get pregnant? I get that doing it before birth is good, but somehow I failed to remember how much take-out was involved with the first trimester.


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

YES... Lots of smoothies. And I printed out a recipe for banana muffins with peanuts just the other day. Haven't gotten around to making it but I keep hoping that later I'll have the energy. (haha) I just picked up some curry hummus and pita and carrots that I'll snack on.

For some reason I've been craving fried rice... ??


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Bumping for Cocoanib!!!







:

---

I've been enjoying lots of smoothies lately, and I finally got around to making that choc-banana-PB shake everyone is talking about.... YUM!!!

ETA: Here is the recipe for banana bread muffins that I love to make: http://veganmother.blogspot.com/2008...d-muffins.html


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to all the newbies!







: I hope early pregnancy treats you well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
THANK YOU







When is your edd?

My official EDD is August 26, but I'm not taking it very seriously. My midwife has told me over and over that the EDD means nothing--the baby could be weeks early or weeks late. The earliest I can have a homebirth is at 36 weeks. That's just a little more than 4 weeks away!







My nesting instincts seem to be lacking, but luckily my husband is nesting enough for the both of us.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

HI newbies!

I love, love, love to cook too but at 36 weeks (and it'sbeen stinking hot here) , I am soooo over that.

I could just snack all day but DH doesn't cook (not anything that a human being would want to eat anyway) and I am starting to feel a little guilty about all the PBJ sandwhiches DD is eating for dinner. DS has been eating hummus and raw veggies, which is a little better at least.

I just cannot bring myself to cook....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Today is my EDD and I could eat a million fruit-juice popsicles. When I was PG with DS1 I went to get ice-cream(soy) on my EDD... I think I notice a trend!

How are you all dealing with the summer heat?


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Hi ladies!
Thanx for bumping up LizzyQ!

Looks like I have a lot of reading to do


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Today is my EDD and I could eat a million fruit-juice popsicles. When I was PG with DS1 I went to get ice-cream(soy) on my EDD... I think I notice a trend!

How exciting that you've reached your EDD!







:

I'm doing okay in the heat. I just moved a couple of years ago from a near tropical climate to a hot and dry climate. I find myself feeling very thankful for the less intense sun and lower humidity while pregnant. Still, the main way I cope with the hot weather is to stay indoors.







But fruit juice popsicles sound good, now that you mention them!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cocoanib* 
Hi ladies!
Thanx for bumping up LizzyQ!

Looks like I have a lot of reading to do









Welcome!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
How exciting that you've reached your EDD!







:

I'm doing okay in the heat. I just moved a couple of years ago from a near tropical climate to a hot and dry climate. I find myself feeling very thankful for the less intense sun and lower humidity while pregnant. Still, the main way I cope with the hot weather is to stay indoors.







But fruit juice popsicles sound good, now that you mention them!

Where did you move from.. and where do you live?

Utah summers are also hot and dry.. I love humidity though.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 

If I ever have another child after this one, can someone please remind me to stock my freezer BEFORE I get pregnant? I get that doing it before birth is good, but somehow I failed to remember how much take-out was involved with the first trimester.









I would eat everything in there while trying, just because I'd then be too lazy to make something else


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
I would eat everything in there while trying, just because I'd then be too lazy to make something else









me too!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool *LizzyQ*!! Any day now! So excited for you to meet you LO!







Best of luck to you in your L&D... may it be quick, orgasmic







& just as you want it to be! (Same to you *veganmama* & any one else approaching the big day!)

*Cocoanib*







: Congrats!! You still thinking of popping in at the ARC? If so, I'll give you a congratulatory hug then!

With the warm weather, I have been wanting to eat only fruit and salads... I haven't been adhering to that as I would probably be starving if I did. I have been adding pumpkin seeds to my salads, so that is a bit of protein boost. But the cold fruit salads are just too dreamy to not want to eat all the time. I love organic produce season!







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Cool *LizzyQ*!! Any day now! So excited for you to meet you LO!







Best of luck to you in your L&D... may it be quick, orgasmic







& just as you want it to be! (Same to you *veganmama* & any one else approaching the big day!)

*Cocoanib*







: Congrats!! You still thinking of popping in at the ARC? If so, I'll give you a congratulatory hug then!

With the warm weather, I have been wanting to eat only fruit and salads... I haven't been adhering to that as I would probably be starving if I did. I have been adding pumpkin seeds to my salads, so that is a bit of protein boost. But the cold fruit salads are just too dreamy to not want to eat all the time. I love organic produce season!







:

Thanks!!!

I've been really into these fruit-juice/puree Popsicles... they really hit the spot in this heat!

I've also been craving smoothies like crazy! I stop myself from stopping at Jamba Juice every time I drive past them.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Just coming out of lurkdom to wish *LizzyQ* and peaceful birth!
And, anyone else nearing the date the same.

I hope to be here soon with you all.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
Just coming out of lurkdom to wish *LizzyQ* and peaceful birth!
And, anyone else nearing the date the same.

I hope to be here soon with you all.

Thank you







I hope you join the PG Vegans VERY soon!!









I had a chiro appt today.. and I've never been to one before... it explained a lot. I've been having severe hip pain this whole PG, and she is going to try to do everything she can to help me before baby comes. So, I have another tomorrow and Friday.

My mw is going to strip my membranes on Friday.. so I expect this baby to be here that evening or on Sat.







:


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Where did you move from.. and where do you live?

Utah summers are also hot and dry.. I love humidity though.

I was in the South Florida, now in North Texas. (Two places I would never specifically choose to live. I'm more of an East or West coast person. But I've adjusted.







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I've also been craving smoothies like crazy! I stop myself from stopping at Jamba Juice every time I drive past them.

Me too! I have intense smoothie cravings! If I could, I think I would have three a day. But if I eat too much sugar I tend to have yeast problems in the nether regions (TMI anyone?), so I'm trying to restrain myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 

I had a chiro appt today.. and I've never been to one before... it explained a lot. I've been having severe hip pain this whole PG, and she is going to try to do everything she can to help me before baby comes. So, I have another tomorrow and Friday.

My mw is going to strip my membranes on Friday.. so I expect this baby to be here that evening or on Sat.







:

I'm sorry you've been suffering from hip pain all along. Did going to the chiro alleviate it a little bit already? I'm soooooo excited that you may be having the baby this weekend. I'm thinking of you and looking forward to hearing of your beautiful birth!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
I was in the South Florida, now in North Texas. (Two places I would never specifically choose to live. I'm more of an East or West coast person. But I've adjusted.








)

I'm sorry you've been suffering from hip pain all along. Did going to the chiro alleviate it a little bit already? I'm soooooo excited that you may be having the baby this weekend. I'm thinking of you and looking forward to hearing of your beautiful birth!









I think N. TX still has more humidity than Utah.. but maybe just the middle-north of the state? My dad's side of the family is from all over TX.

My hip pain has been going on long before the PG, but it was only occasional.. with the extra weight it's gotten worse though. I wish I'd started going to the chiro months ago!

Baby moved over to the left/correct side.. please "pray" that he stays there!!!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

*lizzy*, friday is TOMORROW and Sat the day after that! that's so close, I am all excited now. dear lizzy's baby, please stay in your current position and then get out at the perfect speed in a perfect position so that nothing will be painful and we can see if you really are an Oliver.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
*lizzy*, friday is TOMORROW and Sat the day after that! that's so close, I am all excited now. dear lizzy's baby, please stay in your current position and then get out at the perfect speed in a perfect position so that nothing will be painful and we can see if you really are an Oliver.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Fingers crossed for an easy birthing for you Lizzy Q!!!

Me: 36w5d. Went for a run yesterday and the gym on Tuesday. Feeling a little sore in the inner thigh region today!


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Cool *LizzyQ*!! Any day now! So excited for you to meet you LO!








Best of luck to you in your L&D... may it be quick, orgasmic







& just as you want it to be! (Same to you *veganmama* & any one else approaching the big day!)

*Cocoanib*







: Congrats!! You still thinking of popping in at the ARC? If so, I'll give you a congratulatory hug then!

With the warm weather, I have been wanting to eat only fruit and salads... I haven't been adhering to that as I would probably be starving if I did. I have been adding pumpkin seeds to my salads, so that is a bit of protein boost. But the cold fruit salads are just too dreamy to not want to eat all the time. I love organic produce season!







:

Thanx! I'm still trying to work it out. If so, that would be awesome to meet in person!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Thank you







I hope you join the PG Vegans VERY soon!!









I had a chiro appt today.. and I've never been to one before... it explained a lot. I've been having severe hip pain this whole PG, and she is going to try to do everything she can to help me before baby comes. So, I have another tomorrow and Friday.

My mw is going to strip my membranes on Friday.. so I expect this baby to be here that evening or on Sat.







:

Saturday!







:







:







:


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

All of you ladies in here talkinga bout smoothies are killing me.








I was fooling around before work today and didn't get to make mine.
I was really craving mixed berry and pineapple.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Oooh, my fave smoothie lately is chocolate almond milk, peanut butter and frozen banana (with a dash of vanilla). So good!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to all the new vegan mamas
















I've been a bit awol from this thread, mostly because I can barely think about food!! I can't believe that I'm over 38 weeks!! *Lizzy* let this little guy come soon!!!

I have been to see the chiropractor this past few weeks and it's been really helpful. I really could barely move last week but I'm back to the gym, swimming and yoga now. I think this little one is going to stay put a while longer no matter what I do.

ON a vegan related note, my dh is a board member of a state animal group. Last week some of his friends on the board hosted a small shower for us. We had a lovely time! he vegan food was amazing (home made vegan ice cream, the nicest vegan quiche I've ever eaten) and they even had a vegan cake made for us









I can't wait to enjoy food again.. I am mostly eating fruits and salads - with my protein aversion continuing.

Here's to Lizzy's baby coming this weekend









Zubee


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
Oooh, my fave smoothie lately is chocolate almond milk, peanut butter and frozen banana (with a dash of vanilla). So good!

Yummy!
I may do this when I get home tonight. Except with coconut milk and raw cacao powder.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
Oooh, my fave smoothie lately is chocolate almond milk, peanut butter and frozen banana (with a dash of vanilla). So good!

I've been doing this too.. I love it! (with choc. soy, though)


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
Oooh, my fave smoothie lately is chocolate almond milk, peanut butter and frozen banana (with a dash of vanilla). So good!

Mmm... I'd eat that!

I was off of smoothies for a bit in the second trimester... not averse to them, just not needing them all the time. Well, I don't know if it's the weather taking a turn for the warmer or if it's just that I'm scrambling for anything that will appease my huuuge appetite, but I'm back on the smoothie train!

My basic smoothie recipe is 1.5c unsweetened plain almond milk, 1 scoop of vegan protein powder (I've switched out my brown rice protein for vanilla soy protein... more protein per scoop, and I can stomach soy again now), 0.5c vanilla soy yogurt, and 2c frozen fruit.

This makes a GIGANTIC smoothie... the kind that lasts allllll afternoon. My kinda smoothie.







I vary the fruit by whatever is in the freezer. This week has been strawberries and cherries. I've been eating fresh strawberries and cherries like crazy, too.

If my tiny dude comes out and is actually a baby-sized strawberry, I don't think anyone's going to be surprised.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy* 

If my tiny dude comes out and is actually a baby-sized strawberry, I don't think anyone's going to be surprised.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Just checking in on LizzyQ.









Nice to see you here Zubee!







Apparently you and I have LOTS in common. Glad the chiro is working out for you, it helped me a lot too.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to my mw this afternoon and having her strip membranes.. then a chiro appt, and dinner and a movie with DH, while we wait and see if anything happens while we are close to the FSBC.

I'm 40w 3d!... ready to get this party started!







:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

[vibes] for Lizzy. I can't figure out the time difference right now but I'll be thinking positive labor thoughts.

(ok, I can't get that smilie right and I want to get off now! )


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Come on, Lizzys little bean!!! Hope it goes well!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*Lizzy*!!!! ????? (any news?)









I seem to remember someone asking about a book for kids... could have been a different group, but I thought I would share with you regardless. I haven't read this book yet, but I'm going to order it.
That's Why We Don't Eat Animals: A Book About Vegans, Vegetarians, and All Living Things
By Ruby Roth
http://astore.amazon.com/compassiona...ail/1556437854

I'm going to post it in the life with babe thread as well...


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I know Lizzy has some news......


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Mamas!

our baby boy was born yesterday 7/5/09 at 4:49pm .. 7 lbs 7 oz (bigger than i expected) he is beautiful and we're home taking it easy now...

pics on my facebook: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1319216770

I think we decided his name is Oliver


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

He's beautiful!!







Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Aw Lizzy, I am so happy for you chica! I was dying to update since I had read your announcement in our DDC. So glad you got here before I burst!

I will have to wait until I get home to look at him (Facebook is blocked at work) but I am sure Oliver is beautiful!!!!


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so happy for you and your family, and for the world, to have such a beautiful new human being in it! Congratulations!







:


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Aww, little Oliver you are such a cutie!
Congrat's Lizzie







:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

oh my, he's so tiny! welcome Oliver!







:







:







: congrats Lizzy!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay! Congrats Lizzy! Oliver looks totally adorable.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Gorgeous *Lizzy*!! Congratulations on your birth, and congratulations on your new life! Happy Babymoon!

Who is next? *VM*? *Sky_and_lavendar*?
_{I think it's safe to re-add your signatures!! I have an awful memory of everyone's edd's







}_


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

I think zubee may be next, along with VM?

My official EDD is August 26th. I've read that most first time mothers go a week and some days "late," so I'm not really expecting to give birth until later. And trying to prepare so I'll be ready in case it's earlier. (As if it's possible to be ready...)

Does anyone have a recipe for a simple yummy smoothie that contains greens? My standard morning smoothie is banana, frozen fruit, ground almonds or tahini, ground flax, and nut milk. I'm trying to get more green into my diet and a green smoothie seems like a great way to start the day green.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Ah! yes! Zubes!! Where has she been? Is she on bed rest? Zubee, you out there? How are you doing mama?


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sky and Lavender, I just add a handful of spinach or even kale. The average first gestation is 41w2d but I was 39w5d with my first. It's just impossible to know!

I haven't heard from Zubee for a couple of days, maybe she is having the baby!

I am due July 25th but i think it will probbaly be up to a week earlier than that.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I think Zubee is being induced soon.. so send her lots of good vibes.. she's on my facebook friends and said something about it there.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty close to being done. Due August 21







:


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks! I just did some cyber stalking and saw this post on her blog...
http://usandpoppet.blogspot.com/2009/07/trip-to-l.html

So, her birthing is indeed imminent! Sending her good vibes for sure!!

*Talula*!! No kidding! Wow, seems like yesterday you were just announcing your BFP on the TTC!!


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Sky and Lavender, I just add a handful of spinach or even kale. The average first gestation is 41w2d but I was 39w5d with my first. It's just impossible to know!

I never thought of just easily adding a handful of greens! I thought it would require some kind complicated machinations to make it taste good. But I'm going to try what you mention tomorrow. Thanks.

I really hope that my baby isn't too early. 7 weeks until my EDD is not enough! But I guess the baby knows best.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am due July 25th but i think it will probbaly be up to a week earlier than that.

Wow--exciting! Do you feel eager or are you happy to have the baby cook some more (or both!)?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I think Zubee is being induced soon.. so send her lots of good vibes.. she's on my facebook friends and said something about it there.

Thanks for the news, LizzyQ! Good vibes going in Zubee's direction! And I hope you're enjoying your time with adorable Oliver.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I'm pretty close to being done. Due August 21







:

We're only 5 days apart, officially! Do you have a feeling about whether you'll be earlier or later than your EDD? I'm pretty sure you're ready to be done, with all the challenges you've had in this pregnancy.







Solidarity, sister!


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

congratulations, lizzy! he's adorable!

i've only posted an introductory message here, but hopefully i'll start logging in more often soon. i've just been so incredibly sick lately that i haven't felt up to much of anything. some days it's a challenge to even keep water down.







at times, i'll have these images of delicious food pop in my head for a split second, but then my stomach does a somersault. i'm about thirteen weeks along and hope this nausea ends soon.









best wishes to everyone due this month... and to everyone else here!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Zubee updated her facebook with news!!







:

I'll let her make the official announcement though!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust12* 
congratulations, lizzy! he's adorable!

i've only posted an introductory message here, but hopefully i'll start logging in more often soon. i've just been so incredibly sick lately that i haven't felt up to much of anything. some days it's a challenge to even keep water down.







at times, i'll have these images of delicious food pop in my head for a split second, but then my stomach does a somersault. i'm about thirteen weeks along and hope this nausea ends soon.









best wishes to everyone due this month... and to everyone else here!

Hope you feel better soon







lots of mamas have been dealing with the same thing in here.. i hope they can give you good advice.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust12* 
i've just been so incredibly sick lately that i haven't felt up to much of anything. some days it's a challenge to even keep water down.







at times, i'll have these images of delicious food pop in my head for a split second, but then my stomach does a somersault. i'm about thirteen weeks along and hope this nausea ends soon.









I'm sorry you're suffering, stardust! Don't feel bad about not posting. This group will be here whenever you're ready. If it's any consolation, the first trimester and the beginning of the second were definitely the hardest for me (so far...














, and it's only gotten better since then. Now I'm about 33 weeks and actually enjoying pregnancy.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Zubee updated her facebook with news!!







:

What an exciting couple of days on this thread! I can't wait to hear from Zubee! And how are you and Oliver, LizzyQ?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
And how are you and Oliver, LizzyQ?

We are great! He is nursing like a champ and can feel my milk starting to come in.

I'm uploading pics and hope to be able to write the birth story soon


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We are great! He is nursing like a champ and can feel my milk starting to come in.

I'm uploading pics and hope to be able to write the birth story soon









That's all great to hear. I'm so glad. Looking forward to your birth story and pictures. Yay!


----------



## LaurenMacPhail (Jun 30, 2009)

So, I'm a little late to this forum. I joined the site a while back, and never got around to getting involved in the community until now. My family is vegan, including DH and 3 1/2 year old DS. I'm technically due August 18th with our second, though we (including our midwife) are pretty sure LO will come before the end of July. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and introduce myself


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaurenMacPhail* 
So, I'm a little late to this forum. I joined the site a while back, and never got around to getting involved in the community until now. My family is vegan, including DH and 3 1/2 year old DS. I'm technically due August 18th with our second, though we (including our midwife) are pretty sure LO will come before the end of July. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and introduce myself









Welcome!! I'm not technically PG anymore, but I'm still lurking lots in here


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Stradust and welcome Lauren!

LizzyQ, can't wait to see your pics.

Very excited to hear Zubee's news, I can't access Facebook at work!

Me: 37w4d


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaurenMacPhail* 
So, I'm a little late to this forum. I joined the site a while back, and never got around to getting involved in the community until now. My family is vegan, including DH and 3 1/2 year old DS. I'm technically due August 18th with our second, though we (including our midwife) are pretty sure LO will come before the end of July. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and introduce myself









Hi Lauren! Welcome. I love hearing about already vegan families, especially kids, since I'm pregnant with my first. You and others are a great inspiration! Anyway, I hope you enjoy your time here. After your baby is born, you can go over to the vegan babies and mamas thread.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Soooo,

We have coming up these mama's ::

*Veganmama* on July 25th

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th

*Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on ??

*cocanib* on March ??

am I missing anyone?


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

I haven't been very active in this thread, but I'm a vegan mama due Sept. 2.







:







:







:


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you! I'll add you







:


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th ?? (or was it 5 days apart the other way?)
?

You're right on, cinnamongrl. Thanks for compiling this list!


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

I've not been very active recently on this thread, but I'm due 9/29.

I just went to my first prenatal class last night. It was interesting, though nothing too new came up. My biggest weak area in knowledge right now is pain management, so hopefully they will cover this ind etail later on. It was good for dh because he seemed to pick up some things there and was really excited to be there.

I'm thinking of talking to a midwife and seeing if I might switch over to one-I probably will if my insurance covers it and if they have space. I would still be delivering at the same hospital, just with the midwives instead, who are suppsoed to be really good. So we'll see. I also have a couple of names of doulas that I want to contact but I never seem to remember when I actually have the time to do it.

I just hit my 28 week marker and my doctor was pretty insistent that I should take the rhogam shot even though dh and I are both negative. he said there are minor something (i can't remember what it was called) as well so the test is for more than just the possibility of the baby being a positive blood type (which it's impossible for this baby to be), but then I emailed him later to try to get more informatin about it so i could fully understand and he said i'm negative for the minor thing as well, so if I'm sure he's the dad he's not going to push me on it. I think he's thinking i'm being a bit OTT for not wanting to take the shot and it makes me paranoid that I'm not taking it, though I don't see how I would need it. I just wish the doctor would instill more confidence in my decision.

Anyway, that's all the blabbering I have for now.

It's nice to see there are new ladies on the vegan page! Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

here is my birth story: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1108396


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
I'm thinking of talking to a midwife and seeing if I might switch over to one-I probably will if my insurance covers it and if they have space. I would still be delivering at the same hospital, just with the midwives instead, who are suppsoed to be really good. So we'll see. I also have a couple of names of doulas that I want to contact but I never seem to remember when I actually have the time to do it.

Isn't it exciting when you get to that point where you're really making your birth plans? We just picked a doula, and this really gives me peace of mind.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
I think he's thinking i'm being a bit OTT for not wanting to take the shot and it makes me paranoid that I'm not taking it, though I don't see how I would need it. I just wish the doctor would instill more confidence in my decision.

What does OTT stand for? I would be frustrated with the doctor's response, too. (Is this a factor in your possible switch to a midwife's care? I'm Rh- and my husband is Rh+ (but his brother is Rh-, so we don't know whether my husband is ++ or --). My midwife was originally trained in the UK and said Rhogam is only routinely given postpartum. She encouraged us to do our own research and was open to giving me a shot earlier if I wanted. In the end, I chose to forgo the 28 week shot and will have the cord blood tested after the baby's birth to determine whether I need it at all. I feel at peace with this decision. I guess it also may be a bit different for me than for many moms here since I am only planning to have one child (though admittedly that could change.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
here is my birth story: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1108396

Thank you for sharing that with us, LizzyQ! It truly sounds and looks like a peaceful, healing experience, an inspiration!


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

LizzyQ- I really enjoyed your story. Congratulations!

OTT = over the top.
It's one of the only acronyms I use when I speak, which is a bad habit really.

Ive heard the rhogham shots aren't as big in the EU. I tried looking up the negatives that go with it, and the only thing I found was that it used to have a mercury base-which this shot doesn't and it's made from human biproducts but theres never been a case of anyone catching anything from it. Besides that, it seems like it may cause a reaction at the site but otherwise perfectly fine. I think that's why the doctor thinks it's better just to have it just in case.

I haven't told them I was interested in switching to a midwife, because until recently, I didn't really see the point of going through the effort. Though I think I'd still be fine delivering with the people I have now. I haven't seen my normal doc in some time. She's been out for various things. She's a resident, so I'm not sure how that will work with the delivery either. I think at my next appt I should try to get specifics. I've asked before, and she said she would be there as well as another doctor, and that seemed to clear it up for me at the time, but now I'm confused again.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
I've not been very active recently on this thread, but I'm due 9/29.

Thanks! I didn't go back very far to find everyone


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Guys!

A quick check in! I unexpectedly had my little one on Tuesday, 7th July! He was 9 days early.. I was about to be induced because of some renal issues but I started to labor on my own. Hopefully I'll be able to write up my birth story sometime tomorrow! It was a wonderful experience... despite the agonizing preceding few days - caused by the kidney problems.

In the meantime, some pics are on my blog!

Hope everyone is well!
Zubee


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Hi Guys!

A quick check in! I unexpectedly had my little one on Tuesday, 7th July! He was 9 days early.. I was about to be induced because of some renal issues but I started to labor on my own. Hopefully I'll be able to write up my birth story sometime tomorrow! It was a wonderful experience... despite the agonizing preceding few days - caused by the kidney problems.

In the meantime, some pics are on my blog!

Hope everyone is well!
Zubee

Congrats!!!!

Links have been taken off siggies now







can you link us to your blog?


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Lizzy! I'm excited to read your birth story!

http://usandpoppet.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Thanks, Lizzy! I'm excited to read your birth story!

http://usandpoppet.blogspot.com/

I'm excited to read yours too!!

I love the pics! you look so happy!!! I look tired in all my pp pics


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Zubeldia!!! He is so adorable, and you look absolutely gorgeous! Happy babymoon!







:


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Hi Guys!

A quick check in! I unexpectedly had my little one on Tuesday, 7th July! He was 9 days early.. I was about to be induced because of some renal issues but I started to labor on my own. Hopefully I'll be able to write up my birth story sometime tomorrow! It was a wonderful experience... despite the agonizing preceding few days - caused by the kidney problems.

In the meantime, some pics are on my blog!

Hope everyone is well!
Zubee

Glad you had an amazing birth!
Congrat's!







:


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
Hi Guys!

A quick check in! I unexpectedly had my little one on Tuesday, 7th July!

In the meantime, some pics are on my blog!

Yippee! Hurray! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you that despite some surprises you had a beautiful birth. Your little family is utterly radiant. I'm so looking forward to reading your birth story.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
OTT = over the top.
It's one of the only acronyms I use when I speak, which is a bad habit really.

Ive heard the rhogham shots aren't as big in the EU. I tried looking up the negatives that go with it, and the only thing I found was that it used to have a mercury base-which this shot doesn't and it's made from human biproducts

Thank you for decoding OTT for me!







My main reasons for not getting the during pregnancy shot were: aversion to getting treatments I (and the baby) don't need and the possibility of allergic sensitization and subsequent reaction to the shot. (I've had anaphylaxis in the past and have never fully unraveled my allergy problems, so I'm extra cautious.) But I don't feel extremely strongly about it either way.

About me: Today I had my 33 week visit with the midwife. I felt really good about it because my blood sugar (which I monitored instead of doing a GTT) is always shockingly good (despite that I spill sugar in my urine) and I was able to show her that; my iron level was perfect; and my baby is head down (ROA) and already somewhat nestled in my pelvis, just as I'd thought. I still really wish I had been more cautious about choosing a vegan-friendly midwife, but she seems to have realized that my diet works very well for me.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I've convinced my midwife that eating vegan is super healthy.. she said I had one of the best placentas she's ever seen and said it must have been from my diet


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations LizzyQ and Zubeldia!

I've never heard of anyone getting a compliment on their placenta before, that's awesome!

I've not had my iron tested yet, but I'm assuming it will be good and I have consistently low blood pressure which seemed to weird the nurse out a little last time. I'm pretty happy that I'm vegan. My mom thinks that it may be the reason why my breasts didn't grow as much as hers did in pregnancy-they were really painful and swollen the first trimester and haven't seemed to do much since-except a night when one of them leaked a little. I think she's just worried, bless her- though I've really had quite a good pregnancy thus far.

I'm still amazed that I've hit 28 weeks this week.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

congrats zubeldia!







:


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats Zube!!! Those photos are adorable! Cute little Rafi!!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Zubee, you look ridiculously good for just having given birth! I am so happy for both you and LizzyQ! Your little men sound so sweet~

I am not quite ready to meet mine yet although I doubt I have more than a week left in this pregnancy.

I always freak out at the end and think "oh my gosh, I have to take care of a newborn now!". Plus I have tons to finish up at work.

I am sure if I had more difficult pregnancies I'd be more anxious for it to be over but I ran 4K yesterday, had a (indoor becasue it was thunderstorming all day) birthday party for my DD on Saturday at our house. Am still wearing my wedding rings and working full time.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am sure if I had more difficult pregnancies I'd be more anxious for it to be over but I ran 4K yesterday, had a (indoor becasue it was thunderstorming all day) birthday party for my DD on Saturday at our house. Am still wearing my wedding rings and working full time.

because you're a pregnant godess I'm sure.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I wish I had pregnancies like that. I turn into a horrendous b****, really snippy and irritable and mean, I vomit for 9 months straight, I have severe reflux, sciatica, pull a groin muscle every time I bend over, anemia, carpel tunnel, swelling....basically it's 9 months of misery. I can barely walk around the block, let alone run a marathon. Oh, and I had to take off my full-size-bigger-than-normal pregnancy wedding ring, too.









It's just not fair. I want to have one of those joyous awesome pregnancies. For now, I am just chanting "about six more weeks..."


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I wish I had pregnancies like that. I turn into a horrendous b****, really snippy and irritable and mean, I vomit for 9 months straight, I have severe reflux, sciatica, pull a groin muscle every time I bend over, anemia, carpel tunnel, swelling....basically it's 9 months of misery. I can barely walk around the block, let alone run a marathon. Oh, and I had to take off my full-size-bigger-than-normal pregnancy wedding ring, too.









It's just not fair. I want to have one of those joyous awesome pregnancies. For now, I am just chanting "about six more weeks..."

I'm sorry! I do think that just not everyone has great pregnancies, and you have gorgeous girls after those hellish months!!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
I'm sorry! I do think that just not everyone has great pregnancies, and you have gorgeous girls after those hellish months!!

This is true. The end result is worth it









My last two pregnancies had their ups and downs but were not as bad as this one. This one is horrendous.

And I am getting leg cramps this time around, bad ones. Never had that before.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

wow, veganmomma... you're almost ready to deliver and you just ran a 4K the other day?! i'm thoroughly impressed!

congrats, Zubeldia! i have to agree with the others and again tell you how wonderful you looked for just having given birth. and what an adorable little one.









well, my nausea subsided for a few days giving me time to get some good food in my tummy! horray! today's not starting out so great, but we'll see. even if it was just a brief reprieve, i'm glad i was able to eat REAL food for a little while! it felt awesome!







: i had lost close to twenty pounds (i've always been a bit overweight, anyway) and have gained two or three pounds back... so hopefully things won't go downhill again. i started sucking on hard candies (i generally avoid candy like the plague) throughout the day and i honestly think that helped. that's the only thing i've done differently over the past week, so that's my theory anyway.

i'm curious... how many of you take your prenatals religiously?

also, does anyone have any idea how long it generally takes your body to break down and absorb all of the nutrients IN the vitamins? if i end up getting sick a few hours after taking it, will the baby/my body lose everything that the vitamins are supposed to provide?

oh... and just to put it out there... my EDD is currently january 10th. (is there a separate thread for "pregnant vegans ~ fall and winter"?)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust12* 

i'm curious... how many of you take your prenatals religiously?

also, does anyone have any idea how long it generally takes your body to break down and absorb all of the nutrients IN the vitamins? if i end up getting sick a few hours after taking it, will the baby/my body lose everything that the vitamins are supposed to provide?

oh... and just to put it out there... my EDD is currently january 10th. (is there a separate thread for "pregnant vegans ~ fall and winter"?)

I rarely took my prenatals







maybe once a week, if I remembered to.

If you take water solible vitamins they dissolve faster.. rainbow light is a good brand.

When it's Fall, a new thread will be made.. this one is for ALL vegan preggos, regardless of EDD (and whoever else is lurking.. like me, since I'm not preggo anymore)

(nak)


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Aw Linsday, I am sorry for shooting my mouth off like that. I was pretty sick with DD from week 6 to week 20 but nothing like what you've been going through.

I think it is part because everyone seems so shocked that I am (gasp) *42*, that I can't possibly be having a good pregnancy at my age.

When in fact, this has been my easiest.

Hopefully the labour will be too. My other 2 were "challenging" lets say. And they are _very_ energetic children with _strong_ personalities!

Maybe us old timers get the easy pregnancies (and hopefully the easy babies)!


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I think I've convinced my midwife that eating vegan is super healthy.. she said I had one of the best placentas she's ever seen and said it must have been from my diet









That is so cool, LizzyQ!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am sure if I had more difficult pregnancies I'd be more anxious for it to be over but I ran 4K yesterday, had a (indoor becasue it was thunderstorming all day) birthday party for my DD on Saturday at our house. Am still wearing my wedding rings and working full time.

That is so cool, veganmama! You and zubee have really inspired me with your stories of physical fitness during pregnancy. I have been trying to get back into working out as I approach the end of pregnancy. My first two trimesters were so miserable that I got somewhat out of shape. But I am happy I can still do 35 minutes on the elliptical (though much more slowly and on an easier setting that normal) after a long hiatus.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I wish I had pregnancies like that.









It's just not fair. I want to have one of those joyous awesome pregnancies. For now, I am just chanting "about six more weeks..."









It's really not fair. I used to think that people could control how "good" or "difficult" a pregnancy is. I thought being in great shape would make me set for a perfect pregnancy. Yeah right. Especially when I was at my worst, I felt like pregnancy was an exercise in surrender, because there was just nothing I could do. I hope you get some kind of relief even before your birthing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust12* 
well, my nausea subsided for a few days giving me time to get some good food in my tummy! horray! today's not starting out so great, but we'll see. even if it was just a brief reprieve, i'm glad i was able to eat REAL food for a little while! it felt awesome! . . . that's the only thing i've done differently over the past week, so that's my theory anyway.

I'm glad you got a break from the nausea. I look back on my first trimester/second trimester nausea and exhaustion and shiver at the thought of going through it again. I hope it's true the hard candy really helps you. How nice to find something that works for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust12* 
i'm curious... how many of you take your prenatals religiously?

I was way more rigorous about it in my first trimester and early second trimester, when I felt like the risk of birth defects was higher and my diet was not perfect.

Now that my diet is better, I don't usually take the full dose and I take it 3-4x week. Plus I'm taking herbal iron. (I find it much easier to stomach. If your vitamins upset your stomach, maybe you could find a liquid supplement?) Once in a while I'll take a dose of B complex to make sure I've got plenty of B-12 stores. Mostly I try to use food as my main source of essential nutrients and vitamins. For example, I use flax seed (which I grind and put in smoothies or oatmeal) to get Omega-3s, but sometimes I also take vegan DHA capsules.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Heya, hope everyone is well. Things are really moving along for me. I think I'm 29 weeks now? Seems crazy to be that far along, but the feel of the baby is definitely different. My favorite cute thing he does is when he falls asleep (I'm assuming here-I'm terrible at figuring out what's up/down/etc). and he'll have some sort of joint bent or bum sticking out so I have this strange bulge in my belly for awhile. I can start telling things are elbow or knee joints because of the way they flext when I rub them and he wakes up. I leave him alone for the most part, but if I'm lying around with my swollen ankles in the air while on my side (which is a rather unusual position I think), he becomes my focus point.

I'm doing a race on Saturday that you have to solve riddles to complete. It should be good fun, especially since it's in the rules that you can use public transportation or feet. There's no way I could do a 4k, or anytihing of that nature. My body starts telling me to sit down after just standing for an hour or so!


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

I missed you all and have been too crazed/tired to check in to see how everyone's doing. Congrats, *LizzyQ and Zubeldia*.

Little Asher will be three months old this weekend, and I think he's already working on some teeth. He's nursing well and is getting really chubby (so cute!). He's a very cheerful little guy, so he usually makes me smile.

Anyway, hang in there 3rd trimester ladies! : )


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 

Little Asher will be three months old this weekend, and I think he's already working on some teeth. He's nursing well and is getting really chubby (so cute!). He's a very cheerful little guy, so he usually makes me smile.

Anyway, hang in there 3rd trimester ladies! : )

they grow so fast


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

UPDATED::
We have coming up these mama's ::

*Veganmama* on July 25th

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th

*Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on January 10th

*cocanib* on March *??*

******

Quote:

That's Why We Don't Eat Animals: A Book About Vegans, Vegetarians, and All Living Things
By Ruby Roth
http://astore.amazon.com/compassiona...ail/1556437854
When I was at the Animal Rights Conference this past weekend, I attended a workshop where Ruby Roth was a speaker. She is adorable & this book looks fabulous. They sold out so I couldn't buy it there. I'll definitely be ordering it. Just thought I would let you know.

******

How are you mama's? *VM*, how are you? Soooooo close!!
I'm having a hard time believing that I'm already a 3rd trimester lady! It's gone by so fast and furious!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I am so over being pregnant at this point and I can't wait to see my new baby girl!


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Feel free to add me to the "pregnant vegans" list! Due with vegan baby #3 March 3.

Sigh. I'm so grumpy/ nauseous/ tired/ blah blah blah... And the dog ate my sandwich at lunch today. Just needing some positive thoughts.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I've been so out of it lately, but today I feel tons better!
MS, which should be called All Day hangover for me has been kicking my butt.
We met with a midwife last night and she suggested I eat something everytime I get up to pee at night.
I was like







. Because the thought of eating makes me







. I tried it last night and woohoo, I feel tons better today. I've also been eating all day long. No matter if I want to or not.
It's the weirdest feeling not wanting to eat, but having that hungry feeling in your tummy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
UPDATED::
We have coming up these mama's ::

*cocanib* on March *??*

******
When I was at the Animal Rights Conference this past weekend, I attended a workshop where Ruby Roth was a speaker. She is adorable & this book looks fabulous. They sold out so I couldn't buy it there. I'll definitely be ordering it. Just thought I would let you know.


Oops, forgot to add my Ddate. You can put me down for March 6th.
Thanx!

Sucks that I didn't get to meet up with you while you were here for the conference. I just couldn't imagine going anywhere for the past couple weeks. I know it was probably amazing filled with so many interesting people!
I'm going to have to check out that Ruby Roth book.


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats Vegmomma!

I'm about 34 weeks and counting. I got confirmation that baby is head down today...yippee! Can't wait to meet this little guy







:

Congrats Cocoanib, too!!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, Asher is 3 months already! Time does indeed fly.

Congrats on your pregnancy VegMomma!

This is the most PG I have ever been without being in labour at least. 39w4d. DS was 2 days old by now and I was in the middle of my 47.5 hour labour with DD.

Just as well though. I have to go to a wake tonight and a funeral tomorrow. My next door neighbour's 23 year old son, her only child, died in a car accident Sunday night. She was away camping and didn't find out and fly home until yesterday.
DH has known him since he was a ittle boy, he jsut moved out last year. We bought this house from my ILs 6 years ago, it is the hosue DH grew up in.

My kids are pretty rattled. This is the second time this year I have had to tell them about a young person they know dying. Their 3 year old cousin died of cancer in october.
My DS, of all people, is very worried about Cathy. He keeps asking me if she is sad, then saing her is sad for her and climbing on my lap. DD hasn't said much but has reverted to sucking her thumb.
Cathy is a retired pediatric nurse and loves kids. She and my kids have daily chats over the fence. I often tease her that she must feel like a rockstar when she comes out to garden or hang up her laundry, my kids are so happy to see her.

Anyway, it's just such a tragedy.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

oh my goodness, veganmama, I'm so sorry for your neighbor. I think it puts so much into perspective.

Thanks for the congrats, everyone! You're all very kind to say I look good









Rafi is two weeks already and is gaining good amounts of weight. I am so GLAD that the hypermesis has departed.. oh my, I realized how awful I had felt for the past 9 months when I woke up with an appetite.

Talula - I hope, hope you feel relief soon, too. I have to say that pregnancy, because of the ongoing nausea (even with daily zofran) was bloody miserable... But now my appetite is back and most of my aversions have lifted (though still averse to beans







) Now, though, my appetite is out of control!!!!! I don't know what will happen to me. I only gained 15 pounds because of the vomiting, and I suspect that I will now balloon. I'm breast feeding and I have never felt hunger like it....

Can anyone else identify?

On a vegan note: we took Rafi to his first veg fest on Saturday. My dh usually helps to organize it, but this year we were just guests, and Rafi was quite the star, snuggled in his sling.

I posted more pics of Rafi, if you guys are interested







And I wrote a brief version of my birth story...

http://usandpoppet.blogspot.com/

Zubee


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

UPDATED::
We have coming up these mama's ::

*Veganmama* on July 25th

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th

*Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on January 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I am so over being pregnant at this point and I can't wait to see my new baby girl!

I'm sorry Talula!! I'm excited for you to meet your little girl too!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *VegMomma* 
Feel free to add me to the "pregnant vegans" list! Due with vegan baby #3 March 3.

Sigh. I'm so grumpy/ nauseous/ tired/ blah blah blah... And the dog ate my sandwich at lunch today. Just needing some positive thoughts.









Congrats!! I would be so bummed if the dog ate my sandwich on top of all the other "issues" you are dealing with right now. I hope you get through this stage quickly and start feeling good soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cocoanib* 
Hi everyone!
I've been so out of it lately, but today I feel tons better!
MS, which should be called All Day hangover for me has been kicking my butt.
We met with a midwife last night and she suggested I eat something everytime I get up to pee at night.
I was like







. Because the thought of eating makes me







. I tried it last night and woohoo, I feel tons better today. I've also been eating all day long. No matter if I want to or not.
It's the weirdest feeling not wanting to eat, but having that hungry feeling in your tummy.

Oops, forgot to add my Ddate. You can put me down for March 6th.
Thanx!

Sucks that I didn't get to meet up with you while you were here for the conference. I just couldn't imagine going anywhere for the past couple weeks. I know it was probably amazing filled with so many interesting people!
I'm going to have to check out that Ruby Roth book.

Hey *Cocoanib*! I noticed that eating in the middle of the night helped me A LOT too. I basically had to force feed myself all day too, but the more I ate, the better I did feel. Even if only slightly better, it made a difference.
Yes, the ARC was really amazing and interesting! It will be back in LA in 2011...maybe we can meet up then with our wee ones








Definitely check out that Ruby Roth book... I think she might live in LA or San Diego somewhere down there.

*Veganmama*- sorry for the loss of your neighbor. As hard as it is, I think it's probably a valuable learning experience for your children. We haven't had to deal with it much here, so I'm not speaking from experience but I know we have some coming up and I am not looking forward to those events... and will try to remind myself of what I said here... It's a valuable learning experience. Not pleasant. But valuable... After all, it is a part of the process.









ok, _anyway_....


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey *Zubeldia*!! Great to hear from you and that you are doing so well! Glad you are enjoying food again! I'm going to cruise on over and stalk your blog... love seeing the photos of the wee ones and reading about the births.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
But now my appetite is back and most of my aversions have lifted (though still averse to beans







) Now, though, my appetite is out of control!!!!! I don't know what will happen to me. I only gained 15 pounds because of the vomiting, and I suspect that I will now balloon. I'm breast feeding and I have never felt hunger like it....

Can anyone else identify?

Your aversion to beans should lessen over time. With DS1 I couldn't eat tomatoes and it took me about 6 months to be able to eat them again, after he was born. I still can't eat veggie burgers, which was my big aversion this time.

Don't worry about eating so much! You will still lose your weight. I could eat twice as much as dh and still got down to almost pre-pg weight.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yes Zubee, he is a doll! That is a very exhausting but wonderful birth story! I'm so happy for you that it turned out so wonderfully after all the misery you endured beforehand.
And, yes, like *LizzyQ* says... I think you will not gain much weight while you are breastfeeding. Your body uses SO many calories making milk...all for baby!

Gosh *LizzyQ*, I hope you regain your like for veggie burgs!!







:


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, I missed some of the replies before. Don't feel bad for being excited about a joyous pregnancy, I would be too! My first pregnancy was like that after the first 20 or so weeks, as was my second after the first 25 weeks. Yeah, I had a few discomforts but it was _nothing_ like this one.

The nausea and vomiting have been ok lately, I just upped my Zofran to taking it 3x a day even if I don't feel queasy. Seems to work. I also have to make sure to never let myself get too hungry, becuase that's bad news too. Of course, I avoid certain foods (and smells). I have banned my rommate and husband from cooking or making the following: eggs of any kind, tuna, fish, and hamburgers. I'm sure they are both counting down to when they can cook their favorite foods again









I've discovered that I didn't pull a groin muscle, I have SPD. I didn't realize that's what it was becuase of where the pain was...it was to the side of my labia, right where my leg meets my body. And mostly on one side. But then one day my entire pubic bone felt like someone had just kicked it. After two days of being unable to walk, I finally went to L and D to get some painkillers. They only gave me a few so I may have to go back to my OB to get more, if it continues this bad. I mean, I have to be able to walk at least a little! I have kids to take care of. Although, if I get really really bad my MIL offered to take the kids for awhile. It's tempting, for sure!

This pregnancy has been so crazy. I have had reflux, hyperemesis, carpel tunnel, sciatica, leg cramps, SPD, as well as the emotional issues it causes me becuase I'm not on my regular bipolar meds. Most people get like one or three of those symptoms, TOPS. I got them all, to varying degrees. At least I don't have severe forms of anything (except maybe the reflux, but Zantac 150 is very helpful).

I also wish I had more energy to cook. I have been living on frozen meals and I can't afford all vegan ones. I wish I could hire a vegan chef. That would be awesome.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Lindsay, have you been to a chiropractor for the SPD? I never beleived in them before but mine really cleared up my sacra-illiac pain which is also very common in pregnancy.

My sister is 9 weeks PG and is pretty sick. She wasn't with her DS. She also gets pretty bad pre-natal depression. I am feeling bad for her right now.

Me: went to the wake yesterday, it was really sad.

39w5d. Both my older kids had been born by this point in the PG. Stayed home from work today thinking I was in labour. Midwife came and checked me this morning but although my cervix was soft and stretchy, it was only a fingertip dilated. So I guess my weeks+ worth of bad menstrual type cramping was just a tease. it was a lot worse over night but to no avail apparently.
And they tapered off over the day.
Thinking about going to work tomorrow, which is pissing DH off.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Right now, any extra money is going to paying the midwife and getting the last few things we need for the baby. I seriously cannot spare money for chiro visits, unfortunately. We're not like, destitute or anything like that but there's not a lot extra.

I may squeeze a chiro visit out if things get worse, though. Most of the time I seem to be able to walk without too much pain, but if it gets to the point again where it hurts all the time and I have shock waves of pain every time I move, I'll hit up my chiro.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 

39w5d. Both my older kids had been born by this point in the PG. Stayed home from work today thinking I was in labour. Midwife came and checked me this morning but although my cervix was soft and stretchy, it was only a fingertip dilated. So I guess my weeks+ worth of bad menstrual type cramping was just a tease. it was a lot worse over night but to no avail apparently.
And they tapered off over the day.
Thinking about going to work tomorrow, which is pissing DH off.

don't go to work, give yourself a rest! they're gonna have to do without you now! labor vibes!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Still PG. 40w2d


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Are people calling yet, asking if the baby's here yet, as though you would "forget" to tell them?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Still PG. 40w2d











I've been there, mama. I hit 41 weeks before I was induced with #2, and #1 came at 40 weeks 2days. The average pregnancy is actually 41-42 weeks, but I know that's not very comforting to know right now


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hang in there *VM*!! Any day now







: very exciting for you. I was late too with #1... 10 days past EDD. Long anxious days for sure.

So, my insurance is now saying that I have the "wrong" kind of midwife and they aren't going to pay the 65% out of network that they originally told me they would happily pay...







: It is absolutely ridiculous! Absurd. Nonsensical. Pathetic. The "wrong" kind of midwife! WTH? Seriously.... I have a legally state licensed midwife that other insurance companies have no problems paying.








So, we are scrambling to come up with the funds. She is worth it, but it would be nice to have insurance pay for something they are supposed to pay for in the first place.

Well, it's 9:20 and I'm going to have my 3 rd breakfast of the morning.







: Seems I'm not satisfied for very long meal wise any more. Even having to get up at night again to eat. Craziness!!

Next appt. this Thursday. I will be one day short of 29 weeks! Holy cow! Time sure has passed quickly...
How are all the quiet mama's doing? (And the regular posters too!







)


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

I like seeing this when I poke in, so I'll post it again...

*Veganmama* on July 25th (come on baby!!)

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th
*
Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on January 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Still PG. 40w2d

Any day now! Whoa.







We're thinking of you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
So, my insurance is now saying that I have the "wrong" kind of midwife and they aren't going to pay the 65% out of network that they originally told me they would happily pay... but it would be nice to have insurance pay for something they are supposed to pay for in the first place.

I hear ya. I have the same problem with my own insurance.







My husband wants to sue them after the baby is born. My feeling is that we'll be a little busy for a lawsuit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Well, it's 9:20 and I'm going to have my 3rd breakfast of the morning.







: Seems I'm not satisfied for very long meal wise any more. Even having to get up at night again to eat. Craziness!!

I was like that from early in pregnancy until recently. If I didn't have my "second breakfast" or my after-second-breakfast-before-lunch-snack, I'd get a desperate gleam in my eyes. For a while, I was eating once an hour! Now, at almost 36 weeks, I'm often able to go a couple hours between snacks, and that desperate nauseous hunger is not quite so intense.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Next appt. this Thursday. I will be one day short of 29 weeks! Holy cow! Time sure has passed quickly...

Wee! Isn't it amazing? Happy third trimester to you!

My third trimester has been pretty good so far. My only disastrous problem has been restless legs syndrome, which has been depriving me of sleep. I don't do well with little sleep, and I have a lot of intense school stuff to finish up in the next couple of weeks. Also, my midwife had to go out of town for an emergency and will not be getting back until a few days before my due date. I don't feel too panicked about it, though.


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't forget about me!

TSomm on January 27th


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

40w3d
DD was 39w5d and DS was 39w2d so I am now 8 days more PG than I was with my last PG.

Thanks for the cyberhugs!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*Veganmama* on July 25th (come on baby!!)

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th
*
Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
My third trimester has been pretty good so far. My only disastrous problem has been restless legs syndrome, which has been depriving me of sleep. I don't do well with little sleep, and I have a lot of intense school stuff to finish up in the next couple of weeks. Also, my midwife had to go out of town for an emergency and will not be getting back until a few days before my due date. I don't feel too panicked about it, though.

I have heard that taking calcium 1/2 hour before bed helps relax the legs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
40w3d
DD was 39w5d and DS was 39w2d so I am now 8 days more PG than I was with my last PG.

Thanks for the cyberhugs!

I'm sure you've talked about your plans *VM*... but since we all have pregnancy brain here, remind us of your birthing plans! Are you shooting for home birthing? Water birthing? hospital birth? Do you have a doula? Did you have your other babies at home or hospital?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*VM*: hope you are holding your baby soon!!!!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

sending lots of baby vibes your way, *VM*

So great to see so many vegan mamas here! I can't believe that Rafi is already 3 weeks. Lots of my food aversions have lifted and NO NAUSEA!! I have the appetite of a small country, though! I must be making super charged vegan mill (just like *LizzyQ* as he gained more than 2 pounds in 2 weeks









I'm back to exercising regularly - which is crucial to my mental health - but loving being a mana.

I get lots of 'are you bringing him up vegan.. or are you managing to get enough protein in whilst breast feeding..''. Yikes.

How's everyone doing

Zubee


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm ok. Just kind of counting down now. Getting all the stuff I need for the babe, which I waited too long to do. Still in a lot of pain, so that makes shopping for those final things way less fun









I'm so ready to just GIVE BIRTH already! But I have at least three weeks to go. Waaaah.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

hi, everyone.

i'm still battling my nausea.







it's not as bad as it was a couple of weeks ago. i haven't gotten sick for about four days now, but i often feel "on the verge" throughout the day most days. it probably seems/sounds gross, but i walk around the house with a large plastic fountain drink cup just in case it comes out of nowhere. and, yes, the cup has come in handy many times.









i work with the school district (in a classroom with children on the autism spectrum), so i have the summer off. i'm so glad school ended when it did since my sickness started just a week after school let out. but... i've hardly *done* anything with my vacation since i've pretty much been sick the entire time, and school starts up again in just a couple of weeks.







hopefully the nausea will continue to subside and i'll be feeling better by then.

i've had such restless sleep this past month or two, also, (waking up several times throughout the night and unable to fall back to sleep for a good half hour or more) so i guess i'm going to have to start going to bed even earlier than usual so that i can be rested enough for a full day of work. as this is my first, it's going to be so weird being pregnant AND working at the same time.

it's hard to believe that i'm already getting close to the half-way point. well, in about three more weeks... but i consider that close. i had my last appointment on thursday and got to hear the baby's heartbeat again as well as some muffled static every few seconds which the doctor said was the baby kicking.







i can't wait until i can start to feel that for myself. we have an ultrasound in two more weeks (i'll be 18 1/2 wks. at that point) and are _hoping_ to be able to find out the gender.







:

that's about it for now. happy thoughts to VM and the other upcoming due date mommies! and best wishes to everyone else, too!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Stardust, I had sleep issues mid pregnancy this time too! hang in there.

Zubee, so great to see you. Rafi is 3 weeks old already? Wow. And sooooo jealous youa re able to work out again so early. i think I started running at 4 weeks PP with DD and DS.

40w4d, went to acupuncture today to try to move things along.

He is my main concern: DS was 5 days early and weighed 9 kb 5 oz. I am currently 4 days late, having another boy and don't they gain like half a pound a week? Yikes!

Birthing plans are to stay home as long as possible. With DS, the midwife came over and checked me and I was 8-9 cm. We are planning a hospital birth with a midwife, same as DD and DS. DH probably would have gone for a homebirth with the 3rd except we had some complications with both previous babies. DD had the cord around her neck and there was some meconium. DS had shoulder dysocia (or however you spell it!). Neither required interventions but we had the OB in the room at the midwife's request both times.

I am doing HYpnobabies this time. However, I tried to hypnotize myself at the acupuncturist this afternoon as my leg was hurting and it did not work!


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zubeldia* 
I get lots of 'are you bringing him up vegan.. or are you managing to get enough protein in whilst breast feeding..''. Yikes.
Zubee

Oh yeah. We have two vegan kids, and we always get the, "well, what are you going to do _when_ (never if!) they want to start eating meat?"


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am doing HYpnobabies this time. However, I tried to hypnotize myself at the acupuncturist this afternoon as my leg was hurting and it did not work!

I want to reply to everyone's messages later, but I just wanted to say that I'm working with a hypnodoula who also teaches hypnobabies. I told her about this sort of thing (using cues for pain and not having it diminish), and she said not to worry. It's just essential to keep practicing as much as possible, trusting the process but not judging the apparent results ahead of time. Since the program is really targeted for birthing time, that is when it is most reliable. She basically told me: trust yourself and the power of your mind. Your birth will be beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I did hypnobirthing, and was REALLY bad about practicing, but i had a painless labor up until the last hour! Have faith, it can work!


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey mamas! 12 weeks here today!







: Had my first midwife appointment and got to hear the heartbeat.







It was a really nice confirmation that I'm not just gaining weight and going up two bra sizes for nothing.







Seriously, I've gained 7-8 lbs in the first trimester, and I was a little worried, but my mw is so chill and assured me that there is a broad range of normal. I just don't understand how anyone who has to eat every 2 hours doesn't gain weight!









*VM*, sending you some labor vibes!


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

eek! double post, sorry.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you for your reassurances about the hypnobabies and all your support ladies!

Keeta, how fabulous to hear that sweet heartbeat!


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Heya,
having said hi in a while. Hello! Hope everyone's enjoying the summer weather!
I had my 31 week appt. Went well, except my iron level is a little low, so I'm now on an iron supplement. I have loads of kale growing in the yard, but I need to be better at actually eating it. It seems that everyone else due around my time is on 2 week appts, but I'm still going every four. I like to think it's becuase he thinks my pregnancy is going so swimmingly. My next will be at 34, then I'll be going weekly after that I believe.

I'm really starting to feel the pregnancy affecting my body. It'll be amazing to feel lighter after this little guys out. I wonder if it's a noticeabel difference or if the labor/body workout makes it less appreciated. I'm still amazed that I'm really in the third trimester and this little guy should most likely be showing his face in the next couple months. It's really hard to wrap my head around.

The baby was breech at the appt but I think he might have turned around as today I felt his hiccups down low again. It would explain why my sleep last night was so disturbed and my dreams were so weird to if he was flip flopping around all night.

I am ready to be done with work! I'm sure I wouldn't feel that way if I was on bedrest so I should count my blessing, but I do so much wandering around, I'm always thinking of how to fit in times sitting and going to my desk, though I guess I only have six weeks to go before leave. So, that's good. It should go pretty quick too, as I have a load of things to get done before I'm gone.

Anyway, best get back to work. Glad to hear everyone is doing so well!


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2009)

subbing


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*Epona* welcome! Are you expecting?


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Megame, that does sound like your babe has turned head down!

My iron was a little low too, must go take my iron supplement now, thanks for reminding me!

41 weeks today.


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Bumping, as we were almost on the second page! Yeesh!

*VM* More







. I can promise that you won't be pregnant forever.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Any news today *VM*?

Sending you lots of good labor vibes!!!







:


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

*VM* -- I'm wishing you more patience and a beautiful birthing when your time arrives!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 

Well, we all know how side sleeping is supposedly the way to sleep now with baby in tow, especially the left side? So how unfair is it that my left hip kills me when I lay on it? ARG! I have been doing liquid calcium in the evenings before sleep, and it doesn't seem to be helping.

I'm at 36 weeks now and had this problem for a while from maybe week 30 to week 34. The thing that seemed to get me out of the pattern was to use a towel and make a pillow of sorts to put under my belly, and then to have a pillow behind me that I could roll back into very slightly so there was less pressure on my hips. Now I'm not having the problem regardless of my position.

*I will plan to post every Tuesday until I give birth!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
I wondered if any of you could share some of your fave vegan pregnancy snacks? I don't feel sick until my blood sugar starts to drop and then I need to eat *immediately*. So I'm hoping for things that I can prepare in advance and then grab when the starvation feeling hits.

Oh, and I've got a way bigger salt craving than sweet.

Congratulations on your pregnancy!
I did not find crackers or really anything to alleviate my nausea in the early phase, but eventually I figured out that I should always carry food with me to avoid that starvation sensation. Eating or not eating didn't seem to make a difference in my nausea, but there were times when if I didn't eat every 45 minutes, I'd feel much weaker and desperately starving.

I gave up on finding things that were appealing and just tried to eat as healthily as possible given my total exhaustion and misery. Raw almonds were handy (and supposedly help some people with nausea if the almonds are chewed very thoroughly). Actually I ate a lot of nuts in general. Walnuts and pumpkin seeds are good sources of Omega-3s. They didn't especially appeal to me, but nothing else did, either.

*As for me*, I just had my 36 week home visit with my midwife's apprentice and a stand in midwife (my midwife had a family emergency and is going to be gone for a while!) It really made the coming birth seem more real. My husband is so utterly in nesting mode, but I am so tired from not sleeping (due to RLS) that I am only "theoretically" in nesting mode. I think of things I'd like to do, but doing them seems distant and difficult.

Also, I took my GRE today after not sleeping much last night. I expected to do poorly but I did really well. Yay!







: Now I just have a final to take (on August 11) that I'm not too worried about, and then my school obligations will be done until after the baby is here!


----------



## bubbagirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am new to this thread, almost vegan as I do eat honey and bee pollen, for 5 years and dp is working towards vegan after 8 years veg..... I'm due march 2010 and what an inspiration you all are. I browsed the posts from the beginning and I too have concerns about others feeding the baby things I will be asking them not to...and just how accomodating dp will be about it as well.

Good thoughts to all you mamas who are due any day.

B


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*VM* posted an announcement on the PG Vegans thread


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks LizzyQ. He's here! Declan James. 8 lb 7 oz. Sunday Aug 2 at 12:31 am. 41w1d.

Very intense labour of 6.5 hours. Would have been shorter, I could have pushed about an hour earlier I think but I was "locked".

He is very, very sweet. Has a touch of jaundice so I am nursing as much as possible.


----------



## jabeen (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay!!!! Congratulations veganmama!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

:







:







:
Such great news *VM*!!! Congratulations & Happy babymoon! A little TLC, breast milk & sunshine and he'll be non-jaundiced in no time!
Welcome to our crazy world Declan!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*Veganmama* Graduating!









*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th
*
Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Veganmama! I'm so happy for you and your family! Sounds like he was totally worth the wait!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Thanks LizzyQ. He's here! Declan James. 8 lb 7 oz. Sunday Aug 2 at 12:31 am. 41w1d.

Congrats! Here's hoping his jaundice is gone in a flash.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

: congrats, veganmomma!







:


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

woo hoo, Veganmama!!!!!!!!


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Tomorrow I finish my 37th week! was reading in _Becoming Vegan_ (the book) that vegan babies should take B-12 and D2 supplements. Are you guys doing this? If you are, what brands are you using, if you don't mind me asking.

Also, weeks of sleeplessness have culminated in a wonderful sinus infection for me. I haven't had one of these since childhood. Anyone have a favorite pregnancy-friendly remedy?

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations Veganmama!







:


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
Tomorrow I finish my 37th week! was reading in _Becoming Vegan_ (the book) that vegan babies should take B-12 and D2 supplements. Are you guys doing this? If you are, what brands are you using, if you don't mind me asking.

No! I generally try (ahem) to continue taking prenatal vitamins during breastfeeding, which would get B12 to the baby. Once my kids are old enough, I usually get them to take multivitamins, but am not super strict with it. If you're breastfeeding, and concerned, just continue taking your supplements, and all will be well. I promise.









Also, I already snuck into your DDC, but I'll say it again, congratulations, *VM*!!!







:


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

congrats veganmama!







:

I'm now 34 weeks ! I had my twins at 34 weeks and 5 days so I feel like I'm "done" psychologically (and especially with this heat!) but I know it's likely I'll be pregnant for a bit longer. My due date is Sept. 17th (wishing it was sooner though







)


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats Veganmama!

I'm curious, does anyone take a DHA supplement or do anything in regards to DHA?


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

I take this all through pregnancy and while nursing
http://veganstore.com/index.html?stocknumber=642


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

I take these.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

If your vitamin D levels were high during pregnancy and early breastfeeding, it's probably not that big a deal (have you had them checked?). The sun is the best source of vitamin D, of course. B12 I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I get B12 through nut. yeast, and prenatals (and the occasional cheese







) Our bodies store B12 for a long time though, so if you haven't been vegan for a long time (without supplements and nut. yeast), then it's not something to worry too much about.


----------



## racheloperasinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi ladies, I just discovered this thread a couple of days ago.

I've been a fish-eating vegetarian for a year or so now, and, besides for an unfortunate pork craving that I gave into a month or so ago, I am now transitioning into veganism.

My husband, a former diehard meat-eater, began reading about vegetarianism and decided to go vegan instead! He has already benefitted in the short time that he has been a vegan.

I think I want to do it too! Our daughter is still an omnivore, and she looooves meat at Grandma's house and we're still deciding what to do about her.

So, I'm looking for advice, resources, books, etc. I stopped taking my prenatal a while ago because it was making me sick. I guess I need to start supplementing again.

Anyways, thanks in advance, ladies!!

~ Rachel


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

congrats, veganmomma!

I am also curious how people in households of both meat eating and veg*n people manage their children. My thought was to allow my child to eat what he/she wants within reason and let him/her make the decision in the long run. I don't know if that is feasible. I'm super crunchy compared to my in-laws but not so much compared to this board! What do I tell my child when he/she asks why mommy won't have a hot dog but daddy will?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSomm* 
What do I tell my child when he/she asks why mommy won't have a hot dog but daddy will?

"Mommy doesn't want to eat animals."


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

I originally wanted to get the DHA drops, but there are no nearby vendors, so I got the only pill they had, which was the omega zen. I doubt it could make much of a difference very quickly, but strangely, the next day, I almost felt pre-pregnancy good. I had way more energy at work and I could stand longer without getting tired-though I've also started an iron supplement. Before this pregnancy, I didn't take pills for anything, but now it's like a fiesta over here! I have my prenatal, I'm now on an iron supplement, DHA and I should be taking extra calcium but I can't be asked.

DH thinks its the reason I got a TERRIBLE let cramp this morning. I've never had one in my calf like that and I could feel a large knot which before now I thought wasn't a literal term.

Otherwise all is good.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

TSomm- I'm vegan and DH is omni. we made a pre agreement that the little guy would be vegan until he is old enough to decide for himself what he prefers. His only stipulation was that he wanted to make sure baby sees a nutritionist so he feels comfortable baby's not being shorted anything.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*Veganmama* How is that babe? Getting to a normal color?









*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th
*
Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *racheloperasinger* 
Hi ladies, I just discovered this thread a couple of days ago.

I've been a fish-eating vegetarian for a year or so now, and, besides for an unfortunate pork craving that I gave into a month or so ago, I am now transitioning into veganism.

My husband, a former diehard meat-eater, began reading about vegetarianism and decided to go vegan instead! He has already benefitted in the short time that he has been a vegan.

I think I want to do it too! Our daughter is still an omnivore, and she looooves meat at Grandma's house and we're still deciding what to do about her.

So, I'm looking for advice, resources, books, etc. I stopped taking my prenatal a while ago because it was making me sick. I guess I need to start supplementing again.

Anyways, thanks in advance, ladies!!

~ Rachel









Hi Rachel!! Welcome!! When is your due date? I'll add it to our unofficial veggie mama's list









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
congrats veganmama!







:

I'm now 34 weeks ! I had my twins at 34 weeks and 5 days so I feel like I'm "done" psychologically (and especially with this heat!) but I know it's likely I'll be pregnant for a bit longer. My due date is Sept. 17th (wishing it was sooner though







)

added







Are you getting the comment "Your so close!!" even though these are the longest days of your life? LOL!

Any updates from Lauren & Talula? How are you mama's doing? Ready to do this thing?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I am ready to either pop out this baby or jump off a cliff









Tons of padromal labor. My SPD is pretty bad. If I even THINK about doing any kind of activity, it will hurt so bad I can't walk without wanting to cry. Painkillers barely touch it when it's that bad







Still having issues with nausea and vomiting, though that has tamed a bit. I have a million other complaints but those are the main ones.

I'm trying VERY VERY hard to be like "ok I can just hold on for x more weeks, I can do it, I can do it, I can do it..." but most of the time I am like "CAN'T I JUST GO INTO LABOR NOW!?!?!" Every now and then I feel ok and semi enjoy these weeks, especially remembering this is the last time for me.

Oh, and big congrats to veganmama!







:


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megame* 
TSomm- I'm vegan and DH is omni. we made a pre agreement that the little guy would be vegan until he is old enough to decide for himself what he prefers. His only stipulation was that he wanted to make sure baby sees a nutritionist so he feels comfortable baby's not being shorted anything.

same here aside from the nutritionist deal. when i talk about raising the baby vegan, he always comments, "as long as it's eating healthy". i always roll my eyes, though, as his diet is absolutely horrid!









racheloperasinger - congrats on thinking about making the transition to veganism! i was veg. for over 15 years before i finally switched to vegan. it's much easier than i thought it was going to be (i was one of those cheese-addicted veggies). not sure what websites you frequent, but vegweb.com is an awesome website for recipes... as is vegandad.blogspot.com. there's a book that just came out which i think some of the others posters might have mentioned earlier in this thread called "that's why we don't eat animals" that might be a good one for your daughter's collection (depending on her age). good luck on your vegan journey and with your pregnancy!

Talula - positive thoughts on getting through these next few weeks! i'm still trying (hoping) to get past the "first trimester" nausea and am not looking forward to having it again as the baby's arrival nears!

happy thoughts to sky_and_lavender and PurpleMonkey, too!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah um, I'm an HG mama. The vomiting and nausea never went away. Though it is better than it was, provided I take Zofran regularly.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Yeah um, I'm an HG mama. The vomiting and nausea never went away. Though it is better than it was, provided I take Zofran regularly.

oh, yes... now i think i remember reading that in earlier pages. so sorry about that. hugs to you!

i almost thought i was going to end up right there with you. i lost close to twenty pounds during my first trimester and couldn't keep anything down for days at a time... not even water. it's gotten a bit better now, but i still get sick every few days.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust12* 
oh, yes... now i think i remember reading that in earlier pages. so sorry about that. hugs to you!

i almost thought i was going to end up right there with you. i lost close to twenty pounds during my first trimester and couldn't keep anything down for days at a time... not even water. it's gotten a bit better now, but i still get sick every few days.

Ugh. I've been there.







:


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I am ready to either pop out this baby or jump off a cliff









Aww. I hope you have your baby soon!

Re: HG: mine started getting better around week 20, and by week 25 or so, I had stopped vomiting on a daily basis except for little spit ups into my mouth! (... which DID go away for a little while, but which are back now. Yucky.) My sympathy for those of you who have it 'til the bitter end is HUGE.

Speaking of the end (though not nearly the bitter end yet!): I'm getting there! Slowly but surely! I'm 34 weeks today. I just started having noticeable BH contractions this week. Now I seem to get them every day from about 1 p.m. until 6 or 7 p.m.  They're regular as pie, once every tennish minutes or so until they suddenly just stop again. I've never read about anyone having them on a schedule like this, but hey, go figure... every body is different.

My husband's a lacto-ovo vegetarian, but he eats vegan about 95% of the time because I do most of the cooking and because he's lactose intolerant. I'm not really sure how we're going to handle what the baby eats... but since we're planning to exclusively breastfeed for at least the first six months, there's still time yet to hash this out.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts on B12 and vitamin D. I've been vegan 5 years and vegetarian for 23 years, never had my levels checked. (When I asked my doctor last year, he said insurance doesn't pay for that and it is expensive... I figured I'm probably okay.) So I'm still deciding what I'll do about it. As a child my vegetarianism was self-made and very nutritionally haphazard, and I know it hurt my health, so I want to make sure I'm careful with my child's nutrition.

I am almost 38 weeks pregnant! Whoa! I have been suffering from severe restless legs syndrome (despite all the usual and some unusual remedies and treatments.) I did some research and found a possible link between RLS and Celiac disease and gluten intolerance, so as a last resort decided to try to go gluten free in case it would help. It seems to have helped (hard to tell for sure), though it's not 100% better every night. Kind of a bummer having to be so careful about what I eat, but at least I'm getting some sleep after a month of misery!

Today I have a calculus final, and after that, I'm done with school until after the baby is here! Hurray!







:


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Talula Fairie, I really hope this baby comes soon-ish for you given all you've had to go through







. I know what you mean about it being your last and _trying_ to enjoy it, but it's so hard to!

I've been having not actual diarrhea but more bowel movements (I'm 35 weeks on Thursday). I hope this doesn't mean my body's getting "prepped up" or anything cause while I am still so uncomfortable I DO want to wait until closer to 40 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed

also an IRRITATING cough all night long that makes me spurt pee as well (no bladder control) so I have to wear a pad


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

oh and I'm getting my irron re-checked in a couple of weeks (it was 32.2% at the 28 week appt. Weird cause I was never anemic with the twins! And yet THIS time I'm actually TAKING an iron supplement and it's low). What do you all recommend? I'm doing lentil soup with spinach, dried apricots and raisins, red kidney beans, MORE iron supplement (Floradix), nettle tea, blackstrap molasses, lots of kale and tofu-based meals. Any other secrets? HAHA I want to *SCORE* on my next iron check lol


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

bumping this up. I'm interested in Talula's progress. you were due a few days ago, right?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
also an IRRITATING cough all night long that makes me spurt pee as well (no bladder control) so I have to wear a pad









that must be so annoying!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

oh man guess what? I found out the reason my airway was constricted is because I was putting cornstarch under my sweaty boobs (it's soo humid here in North Carolina) and that it was THAT making me cough like that! I obviously stopped and just dealing with the chafing by stashing folded burp clothes in my bra heh


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
oh and I'm getting my irron re-checked in a couple of weeks (it was 32.2% at the 28 week appt. What do you all recommend?

Sounds like you are doing everything right! I'm not familiar with the percentage measurement. What is considered normal for pregnancy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
oh man guess what? I found out the reason my airway was constricted is because I was putting cornstarch under my sweaty boobs (it's soo humid here in North Carolina) and that it was THAT making me cough like that! I obviously stopped and just dealing with the chafing by stashing folded burp clothes in my bra heh

What a relief to finally have solved that problem!

I think *Talula Fairie*'s due date is August 21. Not much longer, Talula Fairie!









I'm "due" August 26 but not really obsessed with the date. Yesterday my midwife felt me and also let my husband feel the baby's head through my belly. I'm feeling pretty good overall. My only real concern is that the baby is still in anterior occiput position, but is slightly twisted going toward posterior. I hadn't been as reliable with my positioning exercises during the past couple weeks. I'm feeling pretty big and not in the mood to be crawling around on the floor and doing my stretches.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
Sounds like you are doing everything right! I'm not familiar with the percentage measurement. What is considered normal for pregnancy?

I think they wanted me at least 36%


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
I think they wanted me at least 36%

Oh, I see. It's the hemotocrit, not hemoglobin measurement my midwife does. I think some normal ranges for pregnancy go to as low as 34% (with 37% being the low normal for non-pregnancy, so I bet you'll be healthy and good at this check. If don't get to 36% but get up to 34% and your midwives aren't happy, maybe you could bring that up? Do you think you are getting lots of folic acid as well as iron? Sounds like your diet is excellent, and I think vegans with good diets don't normally have folic acid problems.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

there's folic acid in my prenatal vitamin, and I'm getting enough B vitamins and B12 with all the nutritional yeast I get, too


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, I am due in one week (the 21st). I give it a 10% chance that I'll have the baby before that date.







Most likely, I'm guessing it'll happen between 40 and 41 weeks. I pray I won't go past 41.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Good Luck Lindsay !!!!!







:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Yes, I am due in one week (the 21st). I give it a 10% chance that I'll have the baby before that date.







Most likely, I'm guessing it'll happen between 40 and 41 weeks. I pray I won't go past 41.

sorry, I just realized I saw the 8 in 8/09 in your sig and assumed it meant August 8th







no pressure then


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

:
Just thinking of all the veggie mama's!

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th
*
Talula Fairie* on August 21st

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

sending positive thoughts to all of the mommas out there.









i went for my second semester ultrasound on friday. the doctor noted that i have placenta previa, but i don't recall what position it was in (fully covering the uterus or just to the side). i need to call monday and find out. i've read that if it's to the side, it generally moves out of the way by the time the baby's due... but that if it's fully covering, it usually stays there and the baby has to be delivered by c-section?? i'm really scared/nervous about this as i really DON'T want to have a c-section. but i suppose whatever's best for the baby.









another slight scare - all of my blood work/tests came back normal, but they found a bright spot on the baby's heart which i believe they said is a calcium build-up that may dissolve with time... but that this spot is also commonly an indicator of down syndrome. i'm 34, so there's only a 1 in 10,000 risk, but with this finding... they're lowering the odds to 1 in 5,000. which is still pretty good odds for the baby to NOT have downs, but i'm just really nervous.

i know that i'm going to love this baby no matter what happens, i'm just worried about a lot of things... and even moreso after hearing all of this. maybe i'm just blowing things out of proportion and stressing more than i need to.

we found out the baby's gender, and i'm feeling like a horrible mommy right now. ever since high school, i've always wanted a little girl. my mother and i share such a wonderful bond, and i've always hoped to continue this with my own little girl. i always imagined the Four Generations of Women pictures with grandma, my mom, me, and my little girl... of having those heart-felt mother-daughter talks... but i'm having a boy. i know it's always only a 50-50 chance, but a tear streaked down my face when the doctor announced that. i came home and cried for a good half hour and still think about how different things will be from what i had hoped. my husband kind of wanted a girl, but he's just super-excited to finally know the gender and is ready to go out and start buying stuff. he tried to be understanding and consoling and to get me to think positive (or the baby's going to "know" and "feel (my) emotions"), but i just can't help it. like i said, i know i'm going to love him as soon as i see him, but it's just a little hard right now. we waited so long to have children (we've been together for 15 years) that i'm pretty sure that this will be our only child. and i'm not sure if i'd even WANT to try again for "fear" of having yet another boy. not to mention the horrid morning sickness or our financial situation. sigh. just needed to release a little more. hoping some of the mommies can understand.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

sorry stardust about your findings







. I'm sure no matter what you will grow to love this baby, and that you may be surprised! I know what am I saying I have 3 girls, but you just never know what or why life brings us certain things you know?

for instance (and I feel HORRIBLE saying this but it's the darn truth) I had LOTS of inner conflict/anguish when I found out I was having twins. How could I ever love them EACH the same as I would a singleton? (I thought I would be "split" all the time and worried about how unfair it was to each of them they never get their Mommy to their selves). But after time I have discovered something greater than I thought I saw at that 14 week ultrasound when I was told I was going to have twins (my world literally fell apart and I was completely devastated. It's weird there were TWO lives in me but I felt a certain grief/loss)

I hope you'll find in time that whatever this pregnancy brings you you will see the Light with it. I know it's hard to receive these words when you're going through the motions of the anxiety in the NOW, but I really want you to know I believe it will all sort itself out in time


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

stardust & purplemonkey









Your emotions are completely valid. I believe that this too shall pass and that you will soon find comfort and joy in your little bundle(s).


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

stardust - having just had my 2nd boy, I understand.. I really wanted a girl, and I feel that I am done birthing children... maybe someday we can adopt a little girl... that's my only hope.. maybe not the same, but I am pretty sure I never want to be PG again.


----------



## racheloperasinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

Hi Rachel!! Welcome!! When is your due date? I'll add it to our unofficial veggie mama's list








Hey there ladies! I've done it, I'm vegan!







: My due date is 1/7/10.

It's been a couple of weeks now. I did a heavy skim of the The Perfectly Contented Meat-Eater's Guide to Vegetarianism and am currently reading Skinny Bitch Bun in the Oven. By the time I got through the most horrifying parts of each book




























(you know what I'm talking about), I had made my decision.

The transition has actually been pretty easy too. The fact that both my husband and I have made this decision, of course, makes it waaaay easier. We're currently working our way through Vegan Planet and loving every single meal we cook from it







: . It's really added a lot of spark and excitement to our kitchen. And DH (who is trying to lose a few pounds and lower his dangerously-high cholesterol without drugs) is dropping pounds like nobody's business. And it just feels like we both have had more energy in the last couple of weeks.

So anyway, go ahead and add me to the "official" list why dontcha?


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

There are some exciting beans to spill, but I'm not going to spill them...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *racheloperasinger* 
Hey there ladies! I've done it, I'm vegan!







: My due date is 1/7/10.

Congratulations on your shift to veganism, and on your pregnancy! (Also, I don't think I officially welcomed you to the thread, but it's nice to meet you.) Isn't it amazing how easy it is to be vegan once you decide to do it? Non-vegans are always telling me, "oh, that must be so hard," or "I could never do that..." But it's simple and the rewards are numerous.

Are you really an opera singer?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey everyone! Emma Margraret was born this morning (er, last night) at 12:50 am. Born at home, and perfect in every way!







:

birth story and pics here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1125538


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Hey everyone! Emma Margraret was born this morning (er, last night) at 12:50 am. Born at home, and perfect in every way!







:

birth story and pics here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1125538

What a beautiful birth story!
Congrats!







:


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Yay Talula Fairie!!! I'm overjoyed for you! Little Emma is so sweet and it's great to hear that you are already feeling better than usual pp.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Talula Fairie!







: Emma is soooo cute!


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Hooray *Talula Fairie*!







:

And welcome to veganism *racheloperasinger*! Congrats on the pregnancy too!


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

congratulations, talula! she's such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## racheloperasinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you! I'm having so much fun eating, it's ridiculous.







:

It is easy! I think it would be hard for someone who doesn't cook, but I think it's so fun. It's like we're rediscovering food as we know it. And the amazing thing is that DH went from total omnivore to vegan overnight and he doesn't miss any of it. I never thought I'd live to see the day and I'm so proud of him...

It's so good to connect with you mamas on here. I am getting a little flack, but not much since I live in a pretty crunchy area.

Congratulations Talulah!!







:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

*yay, welcome Emma and CONGRATS Talula!*







:







:







:







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Hey everyone! Emma Margraret was born this morning (er, last night) at 12:50 am. Born at home, and perfect in every way!







:

birth story and pics here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1125538

CONGRATS!!







:







:

WELCOME EMMA!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th --Looking forward to hearing from you!
*
Talula Fairie* on August 21st --Congratulations!! Happy Babymoon!









*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

Congratulations to *Talula*!! What a wonderful birth story! Sounds perfect! I'm so happy for you that you got to have your perfect birth!!







Emma is absolutely wonderful. Great work mama!









Welcome to the wonderful world of veganism *racheloperasinger*!! And congrats on the new pregnancy :0)


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

[ xposted in ddc weekly chit chat]

I am kind of feeling isolated today. I don't know why. Well, maybe because I don't have a close family. Some live more than an hour (the rest live out of state) from me and non of them will come up to my house, I always have to go down the mountain to see them. I will happily make the trip to see my grandma because she's 88 years old, but everyone else!!??? They are just lazy and stingy. And I always have to go there... 'nuff said...
I have very dear friends but they all live out of the state.
I have some friends sort of close that are always up for play dates and such and although I think they are great, I just don't have the history with them that is comforting, ya know? My mom is in Florida...
anyway, I want to have some sort of baby/mama gathering... kind of like they do now a days with the Blessingways. I really don't want to impose on people with a baby shower, but a mother blessing type of thing would be great. I'm feeling kind of like I need some sisterhood right now.

So, what do you think about me planning my own "blessing" gathering? Would that be weird? I don't want all the gifts, games and cake hulabaloo.
Now I'm rambling. Sorry...
Thoughts?
I don't really know what to do or how to approach this subject with people...
No one has offered to host a baby shower or gathering for me, so...


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Hey everyone! Emma Margraret was born this morning (er, last night) at 12:50 am. Born at home, and perfect in every way!







:

birth story and pics here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1125538

Just finally saw this now. YAY! Congratulations! Awesome baby, and awesome birth story.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
[ xposted in ddc weekly chit chat]

I am kind of feeling isolated today. I don't know why. Well, maybe because I don't have a close family. Some live more than an hour (the rest live out of state) from me and non of them will come up to my house, I always have to go down the mountain to see them. I will happily make the trip to see my grandma because she's 88 years old, but everyone else!!??? They are just lazy and stingy. And I always have to go there... 'nuff said...
I have very dear friends but they all live out of the state.
I have some friends sort of close that are always up for play dates and such and although I think they are great, I just don't have the history with them that is comforting, ya know? My mom is in Florida...
anyway, I want to have some sort of baby/mama gathering... kind of like they do now a days with the Blessingways. I really don't want to impose on people with a baby shower, but a mother blessing type of thing would be great. I'm feeling kind of like I need some sisterhood right now.

*So, what do you think about me planning my own "blessing" gathering? Would that be weird? I don't want all the gifts, games and cake hulabaloo.*Now I'm rambling. Sorry...
Thoughts?
I don't really know what to do or how to approach this subject with people...
No one has offered to host a baby shower or gathering for me, so...

I don't think it's weird at all. We will be planning our own baby blessing for a number of reasons. Most likely in my 8th month or so. No games, fakey decorations and hub bub like you said, but a huge gathering of friends and fam. We will eat good food, probably have a drum circle and allow people to pray over me and the baby if they feel they want to do so.

Go for it! I think it will make you feel better to have people around you that love you.


----------



## HoneybeeWaterfall (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats, Talula!

Cinnamongrl, sorry you are feeling bummed. I agree that a solo blessingway is an awesome plan.

DH and I did a private ritual in our mountain house (glorified term but it has an awesome view of mt evans and surrounds) two weeks ago today and LO! this morning I got a BFP, which is why I am joining you ladies. DS1 was conceived in the same location and I hope someday we will get to live there fulltime, but not now with DSSs in the house (doubt their mom would appreciate the drive).

I am thinking our due date will be 5/2/10.

Sooo excited and looking forward to my second vegan pregnancy!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

I think coordinating your own blessingway is pretty awesome! I say go for it

And Talula CONGRATS on EMMA !! She is beautiful







: I'm really hoping the aftermath of pregnancy continues to do you good as you so well deserve it after everything you've been through !!!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th --Looking forward to hearing from you!
*
Talula Fairie* on August 21st --Congratulations!! Happy Babymoon!









*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th

*Irlittle* on September 2nd

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 2
Congrats HoneybeeWaterfall! and welcome!
& how exciting to have yet another vegan ttcer coming over this month









Thanks for your 2 cents cocoanib, HoneybeeWaterfall & PurpleMonkey! Can you share some ideas with me that you are thinking in particular you will be doing? I think that cooking a bunch of food and having people over is probably enough? (Enough for me to handle these days anyway...so tired!)


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Ohhhhh! I popped!

Milo Reece was born Monday, August 24 at 3:36p. 7 pounds, 1 ounce, 19.5 inches. We're enjoying every second with him!








:


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

CONGRATS LRLITTLE !!!!!!







:

cinnamongrl, I'm just really trying to rest these days and be on my side as I've been having very painful cervical pressure. I'm being creative with my twin girls (20 months) by just reading books to them all the time, and more Signing Time DVDs than I care to admit. I AM at least able to cook pretty balanced meals during their nap, but really I just know I am soo close! Thanks for thinking of me. Any day now !! We are gonna have a home birth and are set to go


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats, lrlittle!

I also want to announce the birth of my baby. She was born at home yesterday morning and is in great shape. (For those who care, Apgars 9, 9, 10; weight 7 lbs 15oz; 20.5 inches long) My birthing was a little complicated by a bad case of PUPPP that left me severely sleep deprived (I got 2 hours of sleep the night before my water broke!), and probably largely as a result of that, I had postpartum hemorrhage that was rather alarming. (But the midwives handled it so wonderfully!)

Anyway, I'll post this question on the "life with babes" thread, but *if any of you have vegan ideas on getting back strength and blood volume after a hemorrhage, I would love to hear them.* I've been drinking tons of water, taking blackstrap molasses, liquid chlorophyl (as directed by mw), eating iron-rich foods like lentils and greens and fava beans...


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Congrats to you both, *lrlittle* and *sky and lavendar*!!!! lrlittle, I *love* the name Milo!

sky and lavender - sorry I don't have any words of wisdom for blood volume; I'll be curious to hear what solutions you come up with that work for you though. Have you chosen a name for your babe yet? (I'm a little name obsessed lately...







)

Congrats to you both again!







:


----------



## VegMomma (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats to *lrlittle* and *sky_and_lavender*!!







:


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas for healthy snacks that require little -preferably, no- preparation? I've been living on Luna bars but that is probably not so healthy. Spam me! For some reason I just cannot think of anything.

Thanks for all the congratulations!!

And congrats to Sky and Lavender and lrlittle!!!!!!!







:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

*congrats lrlittle and sky!*







:

*sky,* what about nettle infusions? I would also get Floradix. that must have been scary!

*Talula,* do you avoid nuts? if not, store bought trail mixes are easy and yummy. crackers with hummus (maybe somebody else can make the hummus or you can buy it). carrot sticks. apples.







yogurt with cut fresh fruit. I would actually consider sandwiches snacks, too, they needn't be very fancy. just some type of bun/bread, a sandwich spread or nut butter, maybe some tomatoes or a piece of lettuce.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Holy Baby LOVE *lrlittle* and *sky and lavendar*!!! Congratulations to you both!!

Thanks for the update...

Wonderful news







:


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th --Looking forward to hearing from you!

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th--Congratulations!! Happy Babymoon!









*Irlittle* on September 2nd--Congratulations!! Happy Babymoon!









*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 2


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

(sorry for all the post this morn.. I just can't seem to get it together







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
CONGRATS LRLITTLE !!!!!!







:

cinnamongrl, I'm just really trying to rest these days and be on my side as I've been having very painful cervical pressure. I'm being creative with my twin girls (20 months) by just reading books to them all the time, and more Signing Time DVDs than I care to admit. I AM at least able to cook pretty balanced meals during their nap, but really I just know I am soo close! Thanks for thinking of me. Any day now !! We are gonna have a home birth and are set to go









Hang in there mama!! Your poor cervix. Your daughters sound like they are pretty easy going. Wishing you a perfect birth!

I woke up yesterday with a back ache. No matter what I did, stretching, heating pad, etc, it just would not let up. I'm praying that it isn't labor related as I'm only 33 weeks and hoping to put some meat on this kids bones before I pop baby out







(I make it sound to easy, lol!) Anyway, just trying to take it easy as well. Rest, eat, pee... you know the drill ladies.
34 week midwife appt on Thursday, and the next on (36 week) she comes to my house! Whoa!! I'm a bit freaked at how fast all of this is happening. I'm enjoying the pregnancy thing right now. I'm having a hard time imagining a baby in my arms... although I know that part is inevitable...


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

cinnamongrl, I hope your back stuff has let up and there is no sign of real labor until a WHILE from now

Talula, I would just get (or make someone get me) some roasted cashew nuts and raisins and mix them up and have them right by your side for when you need a boost/handful

sky_and_lavender first off CONGRATS! And I totally recommend Floradix liquid (iron and herbs). I had low iron at my 28 week appt. and when I got my levels rechecked I was taking 20mL pre-meals for a good couple of weeks and it really made me feel better. Also with your iron supplement eat a clementine or have some source of Vit. C along with it cause it helps with the iron absorption

okay this is totally TMI but I actually had my husband take pictures of my cervix yesterday. I was in SOO MUCH PAIN. It seems closed, but REAL low and blue. I think it's blue cause of all the pressure? I just want to go into labor sooo bad at this point, but I'm not doing anything TO make me go in labor at all (like DTD hehe) cause I know she (the baby) really needs to be in me as long as she can hang out for her health. It's funny I'm having hardly ANY Braxton-Hicks or any other symptoms of labor, just excruciating cervical pain. I can barely sit up or be upright at all at this point. Sorry for the complaints! Just so ready now


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi ladies... I was wondering if I could join you







Alot of you are familiar from the Vegans TTC thread... Got my BFP on Thursday







and my edd is may 8th 2010.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

So glad to see you here, Jelinifer!!!! Congrats on your BFP!!!







:


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

welcome, honeybee and jelinifer!

congratulations lrlittle and sky and lavendar! best wishes with healing and enjoying your first days with the little ones.







:

i'm about twenty-ish weeks along right now. i've really stopped paying a lot of attention to my timeline lately. i had about three weeks of sickness-free eating, but now i'm back to getting sick out-of-the-blue about once or twice a week. meh.

my next appointment is in a little less than two weeks. hopefully they'll do a check on my placenta previa and have some good news for me. *fingers crossed*

so, i have a little more than four months to go. it seems like such a long time! i'm back at work now, so the days aren't dragging on like they did over the summer. we still have so much to think about and straighten out with our living situation, but i just want the little guy to *be* here already!







i can't even begin to imagine what the last month and last few weeks and days are going to feel like!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats lrlittle and sky_and_lavender! Yay for new babies!

I'm still here and still pregnant. 37 weeks today... this little guy's done cooking and can come out whenever he feels like it. As for me, I've been ready for a while now.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th --Looking forward to hearing from you!

*sky_and_lavendar* on August 26th--Congratulations!! Happy Babymoon!









*Irlittle* on September 2nd--Congratulations!! Happy Babymoon!









*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3rd

*cocanib* on March 6th

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 2nd

*Jelinifer* on May 8th

I just noticed that three of you are due pretty much anytime now that it's (practically) September... and then it's me


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
Congrats HoneybeeWaterfall! and welcome!
& how exciting to have yet another vegan ttcer coming over this month









Thanks for your 2 cents cocoanib, HoneybeeWaterfall & PurpleMonkey! *Can you share some ideas with me that you are thinking in particular you will be doing? I think that cooking a bunch of food and having people over is probably enough?* (Enough for me to handle these days anyway...so tired!)

Food always is the center of a great celebration








A few things were thinking of doing:
-drum circle
-interactive type food-vegan paella and vegan pizzas on outdoor grill. Everyone can help out and help themselves.
-Have people bring any offerings of their choosing, such as blessings, pieces they've written, musical selections, etc...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrlittle* 
Ohhhhh! I popped!

Milo Reece was born Monday, August 24 at 3:36p. 7 pounds, 1 ounce, 19.5 inches. We're enjoying every second with him!








:

Congrat's! Love the name, Milo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender* 
Congrats, lrlittle!

I also want to announce the birth of my baby. She was born at home yesterday morning and is in great shape. (For those who care, Apgars 9, 9, 10; weight 7 lbs 15oz; 20.5 inches long) My birthing was a little complicated by a bad case of PUPPP that left me severely sleep deprived (I got 2 hours of sleep the night before my water broke!), and probably largely as a result of that, I had postpartum hemorrhage that was rather alarming. (But the midwives handled it so wonderfully!)

Anyway, I'll post this question on the "life with babes" thread, but *if any of you have vegan ideas on getting back strength and blood volume after a hemorrhage, I would love to hear them.* I've been drinking tons of water, taking blackstrap molasses, liquid chlorophyl (as directed by mw), eating iron-rich foods like lentils and greens and fava beans...

Congrat's sky!

What your doing sounds great.








Maybe sip on some nettle tea during the day as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
Hi ladies... I was wondering if I could join you







Alot of you are familiar from the Vegans TTC thread... Got my BFP on Thursday







and my edd is may 8th 2010.

Awesome! Congrat's and welcome







:


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow! Babies are happening all over the place. Congrats to the newly born and the newly conceived!

I've been on a dark leafy greens kick lately. I'd never used collard greens before, but found a Paula Deen recipe that was alright. It was a white bean chili (minus the chicken). I knew it made _a lot_ and was hoping to freeze some, but it was too watery and didn't think it would freeze well. Came out more of a stew than a thick chili. Recipe here.

I still had some collards left over, so I made a soy-ginger marinated tofu with sesame collards and brown rice. That was really good, but I think it's just because I have a soft spot for ginger. I don't remember where online I found the recipe, but I can send it via email if anyone wants it.

So, send me your fav dark leafy green recipe ideas. I'm trying to expand past my everyday veggies.


----------



## surginess (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, I never realised there were so many vegan mommies, like I am. Thanks everyone for all the usefull information in this thread! I was really scared in the beginning that my vegan ways would effect the baby, but so far so good







:


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

just bumping since it's been a few days.







hope everyone has been doing alright.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for bumping...

These hormones have killed my brain.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

after three weeks of no sickness, i'm back to getting sick once or twice a week. don't get me wrong, it's MUCH better than several times a day like i was for the first seventeen weeks or so. it's just such a horrible feeling.

i had lost a lot of weight during that time and am just now starting to gain a few pounds back. a couple of my jeans/pants are actually starting to get a little snug now, but it's still pretty early for maternity pants. i definitely don't look pregnant yet, though, but i'm sure i'll start bulging out over the next month or so.

i still haven't had any cravings whatsoever and am still repulsed at the thought of coffee or anything sweet. i used to make some kind of baked good - cake, cupcakes, brownies, cookies - almost weekly before i got pregnant, but it's been months since i've done that. my husband commented about really missing that, though, so i made some cookies just for him a couple of weeks ago.









i'm 22 weeks today and have just (yesterday and today) started feeling some movement again for the first time _since_ the first time about four weeks ago.







feeling the baby definitely helps keep the worrying down about "bad stuff". my next baby appointment is on friday, and i have a little list of questions in my head (that i need to write down!) to ask as far as the placenta previa and the bright spot they found on the little guy's heart. fingers crossed for good things.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

So happy to have found this thread! I'm just starting my 3rd vegan pregnancy, and this time I'm doing it high raw. Have any of you mamas have had a raw or high raw pregnancy? I'd love to hear more about it!

I've been 100% raw for large chunks of the last year, and about 85-90% raw the rest of the time, but since I got that BFP a week ago, I'm feeling the need for more "grounding" foods (like adding some brown rice to my green salads). Also, I've been having to FORCE my daily green juice down, it makes me want to gag.

Possibly I just need to alter my juice "recipe" because I don't plan on stopping the green juice unless I HAVE to, but there's a part of me that wants to just give in to all of my cravings, like steamed corn tortillas dipped in raw olive oil and sprinkled with salt...or air popped popcorn drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with salt....or corn on the cob, drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with salt... These aren't PG cravings, btw, these are things I want ALL the time but don't get to eat while on rawfoods. PG has a way of making you want to GIVE IN to temptation!

I hope to get to check in here regularly, I love being in a group of vegan mamas!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

welcome indignantgirl! I say give in to those cravings. They sound very healthy and beneficial









and stardust12 so sorry you've been sick! I hope it only gets better for you

I am still pregnant. Due date Sept. 17th. I'M SOO READY ! (did I say that loud enough?







)


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
I am still pregnant. Due date Sept. 17th. I'M SOO READY ! (did I say that loud enough?







)

You and me both!







Hope it's show time for you soon.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indignantgirl* 
So happy to have found this thread! I'm just starting my 3rd vegan pregnancy, and this time I'm doing it high raw. Have any of you mamas have had a raw or high raw pregnancy? I'd love to hear more about it!

I've been 100% raw for large chunks of the last year, and about 85-90% raw the rest of the time, but since I got that BFP a week ago, I'm feeling the need for more "grounding" foods (like adding some brown rice to my green salads). Also, I've been having to FORCE my daily green juice down, it makes me want to gag.

Possibly I just need to alter my juice "recipe" because I don't plan on stopping the green juice unless I HAVE to, but there's a part of me that wants to just give in to all of my cravings, like steamed corn tortillas dipped in raw olive oil and sprinkled with salt...or air popped popcorn drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with salt....or corn on the cob, drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with salt... These aren't PG cravings, btw, these are things I want ALL the time but don't get to eat while on rawfoods. PG has a way of making you want to GIVE IN to temptation!

I hope to get to check in here regularly, I love being in a group of vegan mamas!

Welcome Indignantgrl!
I went from 80-100% before getting preg.
About 6 weeks into it, I think I plummeted down to 25% or something like that








Raw foods, including my green smoothies/juice, just was such a turn off for me. I'm now getting back to the way I used to eat. For about 3 wks now, green smoothies start of my morning, I'm enjoying at least one big salad
a day. My diet is not what it used to be, but I'm getting there.
It's strange, because this is my 1st pregnancy and I fully intended to continue eating high raw and it didn't happen, but I'm o.k with that now. Just thankful to be through m/s and moving on with a healthy pregnancy!

BTW- I looove popcorn (w/coconut oil, garlic powder and nutr. yeast) and that's one of the things that keep me from being 100% raw all the time







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
welcome indignantgirl! I say give in to those cravings. They sound very healthy and beneficial









and stardust12 so sorry you've been sick! I hope it only gets better for you

I am still pregnant. Due date Sept. 17th. I'M SOO READY ! (did I say that loud enough?







)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy* 
You and me both!







Hope it's show time for you soon.









:







: labor vibes for you Mama's!


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cocoanib* 
I went from 80-100% before getting preg.
About 6 weeks into it, I think I plummeted down to 25% or something like that








Raw foods, including my green smoothies/juice, just was such a turn off for me. I'm now getting back to the way I used to eat. For about 3 wks now, green smoothies start of my morning, I'm enjoying at least one big salad
a day. My diet is not what it used to be, but I'm getting there.
It's strange, because this is my 1st pregnancy and I fully intended to continue eating high raw and it didn't happen, but I'm o.k with that now. Just thankful to be through m/s and moving on with a healthy pregnancy!

BTW- I looove popcorn (w/coconut oil, garlic powder and nutr. yeast) and that's one of the things that keep me from being 100% raw all the time







:


Thanks for the welcome!

Popcorn is usually the last thing to go from a cooked diet, I hear that from EVERYBODY I KNOW who does raw. So I happily enjoy it almost every day when I'm not 100%.

You know, that UK raw mom Shazzie was 100% for FOUR YEARS and then went back to some cooked food when she got pregnant, and stayed high raw when pg and nursing. After that she went back to 100% (although she nursed for 4 years so she got quite a little reprieve from 100%). That makes me feel better about not staying as raw as I'd like to. I've always craved protein foods like tempeh and tofu when I'm pregnant. I'm hoping if I can keep choking down the green juice that the juice will satisfy that protein cravings. I'm pretty sure it won't, but I'm going to keep at it as long as I can.









I've done customer service for a few raw websites, including the Raw Divas, and they're all HUGE on green smoothies, which I drank a LOT of the last two years. Sometimes it was all I'd drink for DAYS. But it seems like the more accustomed to raw foods I got, the more that extra fiber in the smoothies would bind me up, especially if I use things like collards or kale. But mmm, boy, are they good.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th --Looking forward to hearing from you! Has any one heard from her?

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 2

*indignantgirl* on ??

*surginess* on ??

Hello, welcome & congratulations to our newbies!!
How are you all holding up? I'm hanging in there, just trying to slow down time (Sorry purplemonkey) because I want to enjoy this pregnancy as much as possible and time is just flying by too fast! I'm pretty much "ready" as in have everything together. Need to get stocked up on freezer foods, and some labor foods, but I think I still have a little bit of time to do that. Next couple of weeks though, I should have it together in that realm. But as far as being ready, mentally, etc... hmmmm, just don't know. Even though I have this huge protrusion, and loads of kicking and squirming it still seems so surreal that I will soon be holding an newborn. I don't know why, but I'm having a hard time with this sinking in this time.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl* 
*LaurenMacPhail* on August 18th --Looking forward to hearing from you! Has any one heard from her?

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 2

*indignantgirl* on ??

*surginess* on ??

Hello, welcome & congratulations to our newbies!!
How are you all holding up? I'm hanging in there, just trying to slow down time (Sorry purplemonkey) because I want to enjoy this pregnancy as much as possible and time is just flying by too fast! I'm pretty much "ready" as in have everything together. Need to get stocked up on freezer foods, and some labor foods, but I think I still have a little bit of time to do that. Next couple of weeks though, I should have it together in that realm. But as far as being ready, mentally, etc... hmmmm, just don't know. Even though I have this huge protrusion, and loads of kicking and squirming it still seems so surreal that I will soon be holding an newborn. I don't know why, but I'm having a hard time with this sinking in this time.

Pst.... you forgot to add me to the newest list. EDD is May 8th.... Kind of ironic actually... DH and I are having severe anxiety that this bean isn't going to stick. I'm really having no pg symptoms other than gagging on my toothbrush.... no m/s.... no frequent urination....not really tired. My first CMN appt. isn't till 10/22 either. Keep your fingers crossed for me please


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3

*cocanib* on March 6

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 2

*Jelinifer* on May 8

*indignantgirl* on ??

*surginess* on ??

Jelinifer...why did I think I already added you? I'm sorry...oh, and fingers crossed for you! Many mamas do not experience typical early symptoms- try not to worry too much. If you continue to be worried, you may try calling your CNM to ask if you can see them earlier for a dating U/S (even if you know your dates...they usually do those around 8 or 9 weeks - be sure to mention that you are worried about baby). They can see the heartbeat and "age" (by size) at that point.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

still waiting here! Come on baby girl! haha

magame and coldandsleepy are you gals still pregnant??


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh Jeez. My name keeps getting higher and higher on this list every time I see it. There's so much to do yet! Ack!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Yup, stillllllll pregnant. So so ready to be done with this!

I decided it'd be fun to have a cooking project for today, so I decided to make one of the block cheeses out of the Uncheese Cookbook. Things were going fine until I went to wash the blender and found I can't get the cheezy goo out of the blade area... agh. I had a total pregnant lady meltdown and cried about it. 

But tomorrow I'll have (hopefully) delicious fake cheese!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSomm* 
Oh Jeez. My name keeps getting higher and higher on this list every time I see it. There's so much to do yet! Ack!

That is what I keep saying!! Yikes! The Oct. DDC already has like 5 babies! I'm totally freaking out.

I'll have to check out that uncheese cookbook. That sounds interesting :0)


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey mamas! Just wanted to update that we had our U/S today and are having another BOY!







: I'm a little surprised, because our BD timing was very "girly" (not necessarily by design). I haven't had any strong feelings about the sex of the baby either way (other than constantly referring to the baby as "he" - but since DS was a he, I just figured it was habit







).

Anyway, we are excited! The only thing I'm dreading is naming the little guy. We had the WORST time naming our first (Silas Tabor) and this time, DH and I just look at each other and throw our hands up, like "Yeah, I have no idea, either." So if you have any kind of unusual but not totally off-the-wall wacky boy name suggestions for us, let me know!


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

I just noticed I never posted my due date. Put me down for May 13.









Now, about those nutritional yeast cravings I've been having, I figure it's good for b-vitamins and whatever else nutritional yeast has in it, so I'm going with it. My favorite nutritional yeast "nacho" sauce recipe follows (this is a total omnivore pleaser!):

1/2 c. nutritional yeast
1/2 c. cornstarch
2 tbs unbleached flour (I omit this sometimes)
2 cups of water
1 tsp salt
1 tsp mustard*

Optional:
1-2 tbs olive oil whisked in after it's cooked to give it an extra smooth texture
Any spices to make it nacho-y like chili powder, cumin, cayenne
Any spices to make it italian-y (italian seasoning, garlic...this makes a great alfredo)

Mix all ingredients and spices in a saucepan, heat on med-high until it thickens. It can get pretty thick, so thin it with water if you need it more pourable. Whisk in olive oil. Try not to eat it all right out of the pan with a spoon.

_*the website I found the basic recipe on didn't clarify whether it called for prepared mustard or ground mustard seed, so I've always used ground mustard seed with great results._

This is JUST LIKE old school nacho cheese. Use it on brown rice pasta or baked potatoes or tortilla chips or tostadas or enchiladas or steamed broccoli or whatever!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3rd

*cocanib* on March 6th

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 2nd

*Jelinifer* on May 8th

*indignantgirl* on May 13th

*surginess* on ??

Thanks for posting that recipe, looks delish!

Holy Moly, I hit 36 weeks today. gulp.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

welcome, indignantgirl and thanks for the recipe. i'm actually getting ready to try that out for a nacho-y dip for my soft pretzels!









it's been almost two weeks since i've gotten sick... so yaaaay!

i had a "nothing appointment" (monthly appt.) with my doctor last friday and got to hear my little guy's heartbeat again. they measured me for the first time (since i'm actually FINALLY starting to gain a little bit of a belly) and said that everything looks/sounds good. i have my next monthly in three weeks and then get tested for GD two weeks after that. i know there's no certainty as to how safe ultrasounds are, but i just wanna see him again!









i started to really feel him move around about two days after my appointment (this past sunday). they're still pretty gentle movements so far and it feels so cool.







i saw my tummy move once, too. i'd probably see that more often, but i haven't been watching very much. he seems to be more active in the evening and at night. hopefully that's not a sign of how he's going to be once he's born!









for a while, i was waking up around midnight and then again at two or three in the morning (sometimes at 5am, too) for absolutely *no* reason whatsoever. didn't have to pee... hadn't had a bad dream. just woke up and couldn't get back to sleep sometimes for close to an hour... and sometimes longer! that went on for several weeks then finally stopped this past week. then last night it happened again! i didn't feel him kicking or anything. sigh. does this happen to a lot of women? is it just kind of a physical/mental preparation for nighttime feedings and changings... or what?! it'd really be nice to know that there was some reason behind it other than just "hormones"!

it's amazing seeing my name climb higher in position on that list up there. it's only four months away... but that seems so far away right now. i just want him to be here so i can start being a mommy. but then i'm actually scared to death of the reality of it all!


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust12* 
for a while, i was waking up around midnight and then again at two or three in the morning (sometimes at 5am, too) for absolutely *no* reason whatsoever. didn't have to pee... hadn't had a bad dream. just woke up and couldn't get back to sleep sometimes for close to an hour... and sometimes longer! that went on for several weeks then finally stopped this past week. then last night it happened again! i didn't feel him kicking or anything. sigh. does this happen to a lot of women? is it just kind of a physical/mental preparation for nighttime feedings and changings... or what?! it'd really be nice to know that there was some reason behind it other than just "hormones"!

Stardust, this was happening to me recently too, starting about a month or so ago? (I'm 19 weeks). It was making me CRAZY!!! I've never ever had trouble sleeping and like you said, nothing was really waking me up, I was just *up*. And then zombie-like the next day trying to deal with my VERY active 3-year-old.









I've heard that it might be your body getting you ready to deal with the nighttime aspects of parenting - getting up with the baby, nursing, changing them etc. But I'm like, "Hello! I don't need a dress rehearsal! I'd rather bank those hours of SLEEP so that I'm not a crazy person when the baby actually arrives!" It'd be nice not to start out with a total sleep deficit, you know?









That said, I've actually been sleeping better since I've had the u/s. Not sure if it was a psychological thing or a coincidence or what, but I've slept pretty well the last few nights (had the scan Tuesday).









Hope your body gives you a break soon!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
Hey mamas! Just wanted to update that we had our U/S today and are having another BOY!







: I'm a little surprised, because our BD timing was very "girly" (not necessarily by design). I haven't had any strong feelings about the sex of the baby either way (other than constantly referring to the baby as "he" - but since DS was a he, I just figured it was habit







).

Anyway, we are excited! The only thing I'm dreading is naming the little guy. We had the WORST time naming our first (Silas Tabor) and this time, DH and I just look at each other and throw our hands up, like "Yeah, I have no idea, either." So if you have any kind of unusual but not totally off-the-wall wacky boy name suggestions for us, let me know!









Our backup boy name is Rhys... wouldn't mind sharing it with an awesome fellow vegan


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm still pregnant! Please send me labor vibes


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Indeed!!
Peaceful Birthing Vibes to you mama!! (and all of course :0)


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*PurpleMonkey.... Magame....ColdandSleepy....* any news???


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope... still pregnant.


----------



## HoneybeeWaterfall (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all!
I have been feeling too pukey to make too many appearances on MDC but wanted to stop by. I realize I never corrected myself, I think we are looking at 5/3 EDD. Funny I saw my LMP marked on my calendar at work and it was a day off from what I remembered.

My first midwife appt is tomorrow, looking forward to that.

So what is the earliest that you could realistically feel movement with a 2nd? I know it is insane to say so but I swear I just got a distinct single little bopp that was a feeling I had forgotten about. Definitely not gas or other routine rumblings.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

I am 41 weeks pregnant *sigh* Midwife appt. on Sat.


----------



## megame (Apr 5, 2009)

Heya, still preggers but nay be getting induced tomorrow due to low platelets. Tuesday they were at 71 and if they haven't gone up tomorrow morning, it's induction in the evening. I'm a but nervous about it because they won't be willing to do an epi with my platelets where they are. I have a doula so hopefully this will help me to get through it. I was really planning on using the epi as my safety net so it's been a bit of a shocker though I think I'm ready to get things going! Hope everyone iswell!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Thinking of you all and wishing you a wonderful birthday!

Enjoy your first midwife visit *HoneybeeWaterfall*!!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3rd

*cocanib* on March 6th

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 3rd

*Jelinifer* on May 8th

*indignantgirl* on May 13th

*surginess* on ??


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Ophelia Mae was (finally!) born Sept. 25th!

http://melaniemonkey.livejournal.com...tml?mode=reply


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
Ophelia Mae was (finally!) born Sept. 25th!

http://melaniemonkey.livejournal.com...tml?mode=reply























Congrats!!!!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

What an awesome story!! Thanks for sharing!!
Congrats on a perfect birth (aside from your sweet one being so sick and you being so utterly exhausted)...

Welcome to the world little Ophie! Happiest baby moon to you!!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*PurpleMonkey* on September 17th (Happy Birthday Sept. 25th!!)

*coldandsleepy* on September 20th

*magame* on September 29th

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3rd

*cocanib* on March 6th

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 3rd

*Jelinifer* on May 8th

*indignantgirl* on May 13th

*surginess* on ??


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey mama's... do you think it's time for a new "fall" thread?


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Congrats, Melanie!!







What an awesome birth story, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

*... Magame....ColdandSleepy....* any news???









How are all the preggo's doing?

I cannot believe that it's almost my turn...I have been pretty sluggish these past couple of days. Trying to get around and do things has been pretty hard. So, it's actually turned my anticipation into excitement to have that little cute distraction, and not be so cumbersome in my movements.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Doing good here! Had a u/s yesterday which showed one healthy little bean with a heart rate of 172 BPM... and growing a day ahead of my EDD.







DH and I are SO relieved to see a LO in there thriving (so far) despite my lack of major pg symptoms


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
Ophelia Mae was (finally!) born Sept. 25th!

http://melaniemonkey.livejournal.com...tml?mode=reply

Congrat's!







She's gorgeous!


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleMonkey* 
Ophelia Mae was (finally!) born Sept. 25th!

http://melaniemonkey.livejournal.com...tml?mode=reply

What a beautiful baby and what a beautiful name!! Congratulations!!


----------



## HoneybeeWaterfall (Dec 12, 2008)

Congratulations, Melanie! What a beautiful family.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

congrats! Ophelia is such a pretty name, and so.. literary


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
Doing good here! Had a u/s yesterday which showed one healthy little bean with a heart rate of 172 BPM... and growing a day ahead of my EDD.







DH and I are SO relieved to see a LO in there thriving (so far) despite my lack of major pg symptoms









I know your sick of hearing how lucky you are about your lack of preg. symptoms.... but, seriously, I'm jealous









(I know it's not all cracked up to be what it sounds like it would be... as you probably wish there were symptoms to make you feel that at least you do not have to worry so much about the little bean.)

Hope you feel pregnant soon!!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

...hello..... helloooo.......hello???

Any vegan mama's out there anywhere? I'm missing you all.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Not much new going on over here except one of my coworkers commented today that I'm already showing!!! 10wks with my first bub and there's no hiding it anymore!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey there!









I finally had my baby on the 28th! (At 41+1 -- not really even late, but boy, did it feel like it!)

Just posted our birth story over here.

Things are going well at home. Eleven days later, Grey is up an entire pound from his birth weight! Now when I hear people being like "vegan babies don't thrive!" I can wave my pudgy little man around and be like, really? Really? Heh heh.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats ColdandSleepy!!!
















Off to read your little guy's birth story...


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 









Not much new going on over here except one of my coworkers commented today that I'm already showing!!! 10wks with my first bub and there's no hiding it anymore!

I started to show a little bit at that point with a thicker waist. My feelings were really hurt when people commented on it. Just know that it's normal. Congratulations on your pregnancy, by the way!!

Coldandsleepy, so many congrats to you!!!!!!





































I always hesitate to post here because I am a vegetarian and an aspiring vegan. Right now for financial reasons I have to rely on WIC. So I eat eggs, cheese and milk (the milk and especially the eggs have taken some getting used to), but at the end of the month I'll be able to get soy products instead of dairy and I can't wait for that! Anyhow, I feel guilty and like I don't belong in this forum, even though I would LOVE to be here. I'm 24 weeks pregnant with my little boy.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryLover* 
I always hesitate to post here because I am a vegetarian and an aspiring vegan. Right now for financial reasons I have to rely on WIC. So I eat eggs, cheese and milk (the milk and especially the eggs have taken some getting used to), but at the end of the month I'll be able to get soy products instead of dairy and I can't wait for that! Anyhow, I feel guilty and like I don't belong in this forum, even though I would LOVE to be here. I'm 24 weeks pregnant with my little boy.

I think a lot of us here are aspiring or dealing with so many food aversions during pregnancy that we'll eat whatever we can.









Feel free to post away! I'm eating eggs right now, but consider myself a "long-term" vegan, if that makes sense.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Congratulations, *coldandsleepy*!!!!


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
I think a lot of us here are aspiring or dealing with so many food aversions during pregnancy that we'll eat whatever we can.









Feel free to post away! I'm eating eggs right now, but consider myself a "long-term" vegan, if that makes sense.

Thank you so much for the kind words.

Can I be added to the thread for due dates? My due date is 01/29/10.


----------



## stardust12 (Jun 24, 2009)

congratulations coldandsleepy and purplemonkey! horray!







how wonderful to finally have your little bundles in your arms!









as for me, i'm still getting sick every two or three weeks... but i think i've found the culprit! overdoses of tomatoes and onions!







those are the only things i've eaten in any amount each time i've gotten sick - eggplant stew, a falafel pita, thai food,... so, i'm trying to limit myself now, but it's so hard since it feels so good to finally be EATING again and not getting sick on everything and anything!









i had another "nothing" appointment yesterday and found out that i possibly have a bladder infection (???) with no other symptoms than white blood cells and protein showing up in my urine. never had a bladder infection before, so i don't know what to think about that. they gave me a prescription that they said was safe for pregnant women and told me i should start taking it. they're supposed to call on monday to let me know what they find.

heard the little one's heartbeat and got measured again. everything seems fine as far as we know.









i'm going back again in two weeks for my gestational diabetes test (i think) and for them to check on my placenta previa... to see if my placenta moved at all since that last ultrasound. fingers crossed.

i've been feeling the little guy pretty much every day now, and it's such a reassuring feeling.







my estimated due date is in exactly three months... and i'm so impatient!

have any of you who haven't given birth with a midwife (or aren't planning to) taken or signed up for a birthing class through a hospital? i'm planning on signing up, but i just want to make sure it's going to be worth the $50 for my husband and i to go.

happy thoughts to everyone!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

It's wonderful to hear from you all








Don't worry about the veggie thing, I think there are only a couple of us that are pretty hardcore vegan's, and we love everyone who is at least aspiring!

Had my 39 week check up yesterday. Found out that my midwife has a doula that wants to train as a midwife and will be attending my birth (I said it was OK, of course)... so I am feeling so spoiled and in such good hands with my midwife, her intern, her doula, my friend, my husband and my daughter <3
My mom just bought her plane tickets to come out next week -right on my due date, the 16th, so we'll see!!

My midwife says she's thinking baby is already 7 1/2 lbs. WOW! My first was 8lb 7oz!! This is impressive to me, as I am a pre pregnancy weight of 110lbs!! Not bad for a skinny vegan to be making nice plump babies!!
Just like you said *ColdandSleepy*!! By they way; CONGRATULATIONS!!! Happy Babymoon to you








Reading your story was so great!! 14" head!! Oy is putting it mildly!! Great job mama!! Almost a 9 pounder is something!!

*magame* on September 29th (???)

myself, *cinnamongrl* on October 16th (Whoa!! I'm next!? eeek & yay!)

*racheloperasinger* on January 7th

*stardust* on January 10th

*TSomm* on January 27th

*PoetryLover* on January 29th

*Keeta* on February 10th

*VegMomma* on March 3rd

*cocanib* on March 6th

*bubbagirl* on March *??*

*HoneybeeWaterfall* on May 3rd

*Jelinifer* on May 8th

*indignantgirl* on May 13th

*surginess* on ??

OH!! Thread is now http://www.mothering.com/discussions...7#post14507257

fyi


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy* 
Things are going well at home. Eleven days later, Grey is up an entire pound from his birth weight! Now when I hear people being like "vegan babies don't thrive!" I can wave my pudgy little man around and be like, really? Really? Heh heh.

YES! I think it's awesome my babe was 9 pounds 10 ounces at birth, and less than 3 weeks old has already gone up to 10 pounds 11 ounces. REALLY proves the vegans make big thriving babies


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy* 
Hey there!









I finally had my baby on the 28th! (At 41+1 -- not really even late, but boy, did it feel like it!)

Just posted our birth story over here.

Things are going well at home. Eleven days later, Grey is up an entire pound from his birth weight! Now when I hear people being like "vegan babies don't thrive!" I can wave my pudgy little man around and be like, really? Really? Heh heh.

CONGRATS!!!


----------

